# Knitting Tea Party 7th November, 2014



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party, 7th November, 2014

As Sams computer is still at the spa Ive been asked to start us off . I thought I would look for fish recipes this week, mainly because I tried out a new recipe for salmon during the week and I have to say it was really nice, although next time Ill put in slightly less sweet chilli sauce as it was a bit nippy for me....but then Im a wimp when it comes to hot spicy dishes. Im having friends round for dinner in a couple of weeks, and not being a very enthusiastic cook (which I blame elder DS for, because when he was young he used to take one look at something Id spent time cooking and say, I dont like that! Very off-putting.) I was looking for something easy to make and my friend gave me this recipe.

*Ginger & Asparagus Salmon Parcels*

Ingredients (serves 4)

Half tablespoon finely grated root ginger or ground ginger
3 tbsp dark soy sauce
3tbsp sweet chilli sauce
1 tbsp clear honey
4 boneless salmon fillets
1 red onion very finely sliced
1 red pepper very finely sliced
400g trimmed asparagus spears

Method
1. Preheat the oven to 190 degrees C, fan 170 degrees, gas 
mark 5.
2.	Mix the ginger, soy sauce, honey & chilli sauce in a large flat dish and coat the fish in the marinade. Cover & chill for 15 mins.
3.	Make 4 large foil squares. Mix together the red onion and red pepper & divide between the foil pieces. Place a piece of fish in each and pour the marinade over. Divide the asparagus spears and place on top of the fish. Seal each parcel, place on a baking tray & cook for 20mins.
This recipe can be prepared ahead up to the point that the parcels are sealed. Store covered in the fridge until ready to cook.

As I said, really easy and delicious!
Luke is elder DSs son, but fortunately he has not inherited his fathers picky eating habits and is much more like my younger son who would eat you too, given half a chance! We used to say that younger son's motto was First done helps their neighbour! Elder son wouldnt eat vegetables (or fruit, or eggs, or boiled potatoes, or mashed potatoes....you get the picture?!!) so I used to fill his plate up with pasta  I swear he still thinks spaghetti hoops are a vegetable! Ok, enough yammering and on to the recipes.

*Fish and leek pie*

Ingredients (serves 4)

Potato topping
	675g (1 1/2 lb) potato and sweet potato, peeled and quartered
	3 tablespoons semi-skimmed milk
	black pepper
	Sauce
	40g (1 1/2 oz) Flora Buttery or 3 tbsps Flora Cuisine
	40g (1 1/2 oz) flour
	425ml (3/4 pint) semi-skimmed milk
	1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
	zest of 1/2 lemon, optional

Filling
	450g (1 lb) white fish fillets, skinned and cubed
	115g (4 oz) cooked peeled prawns
	1 leek, sliced thinly and blanched in boiling water
	85g (3 oz) sweetcorn kernels

Method
(Prep:25min  Cook:1hr  Ready in:1hr25min)

1.	Preheat oven to 200 C / 180 C fan / Gas 6.
2.	Boil potatoes in large pan for about 15 minutes or until cooked.
3.	Meanwhile for the sauce, place the Flora, flour and milk in a saucepan. Stirring constantly, bring to the boil over a moderate heat until thickened and smooth. Add parsley, pepper and lemon zest if using.
4.	Arrange fish, prawns, leek and sweetcorn in a greased ovenproof dish and pour over sauce.
5.	Drain potatoes and mash until there are no lumps. Beat in milk and season. Spoon over fish and smooth top.
6.	Bake for 45 minutes until cooked through.

*Moroccan Salmon Cakes with Garlic Mayonnaise*

Ingredients (serves 4)

Garlic mayonnaise
	120g mayonnaise
	1 clove garlic, crushed
	1/8 teaspoon paprika

Salmon cakes
	8 tablespoons couscous
	160ml orange juice
	1 (418g) tin red salmon , drained
	275g frozen spinach - thawed, drained and squeezed dry
	2 egg yolks, beaten
	2 cloves garlic, crushed
	1 teaspoon ground cumin
	1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
	1/2 teaspoon salt
	3 tablespoons olive oil

Method
(Prep:20min  Cook:25min  Ready in:45min)

1.	In a small stainless steel or glass bowl, stir together mayonnaise, garlic and paprika. Set aside.
2.	Prepare couscous according to package directions using the orange juice in place of water.
3.	In a mixing bowl, combine the cooked couscous, red salmon, drained spinach, egg yolks, garlic, cumin, black pepper and salt. Form into patties.
4.	In a large frying pan over medium heat, heat the olive oil and fry patties until golden brown turning once, about 8 to 10 minutes. Serve with garlic mayonnaise.

*Quick Tuna Bake*

Ingredients (serves 4)

	350g fresh or dried tagliatelle
	1 tbsp olive oil
	200g halved small button mushrooms
	1 sliced bunch of spring onions
	200g low-fat soft cheese with garlic and herbs
	4 tbsp semi-skimmed milk
	200g frozen broccoli florets
	150g frozen petits pois
	185g can tuna
	75g grated mature Cheddar cheese

Method
(Prep:15min  Cook:10min  Ready in:25min)

1.	Preheat the oven to 220°C (200°C fan oven), gas 7. Cook 350g fresh or dried tagliatelle in boiling salted water according to the pack instructions.
2.	Meanwhile, heat 1 tbsp olive oil in a large frying pan and cook 200g halved small button mushrooms and 1 sliced bunch of spring onions for 5 minutes or until tender. Stir in 200g low-fat soft cheese with garlic and herbs, 4 tbsp semi-skimmed milk, 200g frozen broccoli florets and 150g frozen petits pois. Heat gently, stirring occasionally, until the cheese has melted and combined with the milk to make a sauce and the vegetables have thawed. Stir in a drained 185g can tuna.
3.	Drain the tagliatelle and mix with the tuna and vegetable sauce. Transfer to a baking dish and sprinkle with 75g grated mature Cheddar cheese. Bake for 10 minutes or until lightly browned. (Or brown the top under the grill for 5 minutes.)

*Creamy trout, leek and asparagus risotto*

Ingredients (serves 4)

	60g butter
	1 tablespoon olive oil
	1 small white leek stem, sliced
	1 clove garlic, chopped
	150g diced butternut squash
	1 glass white wine
	1 teaspoon chopped of fresh thyme
	300g Arborio rice
	1 litre chicken stock
	200g fresh trout fillet, cut into cubes
	150g asparagus tips
	1 tablespoon single cream 
	salt and pepper to taste
	1 tablespoon chopped chives, divided
	70g grated Parmesan

Method
(Prep:10min  Cook:25min  Extra time:5min resting  Ready in:40min)

1.	Melt 40g butter and oil in a pan. Fry leek, garlic and butternut squash for 1 minute without browning.
2.	Sizzle in the wine and thyme. Add in the rice and the chicken stock. Bring to the boil. Simmer for about 20 minutes. Stir occasionally.
3.	Gently stir in the trout, the asparagus and the cream. Add a little more stock if necessary. Cover and simmer very gently for 3 minutes. Stir every minute till the rice is soft and creamy and the fish is cooked.
4.	Season with salt and pepper. Stir in the rest of the butter and half the chopped chives.
5.	Serve hot. Sprinkle with Parmesan and chopped chives.

*Creamy Smoked Salmon Pasta*

Ingredients (serves 8)

	6 tablespoons butter
	1/2 onion, finely chopped
	2 tablespoons plain flour
	2 teaspoons garlic granules
	500ml skimmed milk
	60g grated Pecorino Romano cheese
	150g frozen garden peas, thawed and drained
	1 small tin mushrooms, drained
	300g smoked salmon , chopped
	1 (500g) packet penne pasta

Method
(Prep:15min  Cook:15min  Ready in:30min)

1.	Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to the boil. Add pasta and cook for 8 to 10 minutes or until al dente; drain.
2.	Melt butter in a large frying pan over medium heat. Saute onion in butter until tender.
3.	Stir flour and garlic granules into the butter and onions. Gradually stir in milk. Heat to just below boiling point, and then gradually stir in cheese until the sauce is smooth. Stir in peas and mushrooms, and cook over low heat for 4 minutes.
4.	Toss in smoked salmon, and cook for 2 more minutes. Serve over pasta.

I think Ill maybe try the Smoked Salmon Pasta at the weekend, it sounds right up my street. I hope youll give some of these a go  and let me know if you like them....and dont bother if you dont! :lol:
Heres hoping for a healthy, happy week for everyone.
Kate x


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Kate! Thanks for getting us started again this week. It's really appreciated!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love fish :thumbup: Thank you so much for starting us off, Kate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening to you all.
Here is my summary for last week and the photos as collected by Kate. 
Kate and Julie will organize the next three for me.
Three of us will begin travelling this week, Pammie on her cruise, one of our English contingent to Tunisia (sorry Ive forgotten which one!) and myself to New Zealand. Plus of course Caren still in the UK.

summary
*ProfValre* popped in say that after 3 months in hospital as a result of complications from the chemo she is looking at going home soon.

A couple of weeks ago *Aran* asked for prayer for a older friend of his who was dying and for her husband. God answered by taking them both within 7 hours of each other. And his friend Charlotte was having foot surgery last Monday.

*Kiwifrau* has almost finished the work oh her new house so might have some spare time and her daughter is responding well to her cancer treatment.

The first step of *Poledras* son's move successfully finished.

Another new grandma to be,*Cmaliza* is expecting her first grandchild in June. So we have aobut 3 now to eagerly follow. Unfortunately the plumbing issues have continued to plague them in their last week in Ohio.

*Kanasa-g-ma* had a fall with her glasses being the biggest casualty.

As the pictures show *Gwen has almost finished painting her kitchen*

*AZSticks* husband continues to strugglw ith his health- now issues getting him off his steroids.

Recipes
3- *caren*- Pumpkin Spice Latte
8-*caren*- Pumpkin Pie Spice
3-*Tami_Ohio*-Ambers Easy Bread Recipe
11-*Tami_Ohio*- Buckeye Candy

Photos 31st October, 2014
3  *NanaCaren*  coffee/poppies
4  *tami_ohio*  KAP pics/lumberjack monument
5  *tami_ohio*  Lighthouses/Arriana & Damien
10  *Rookie*  GKs dressed up for Halloween
12  *Lurker*  Duchess of Cambridge
17  *Rookie*  Youngest DG
19  *Pacer*  Matthews cat drawings/Pacer in jail!
23  *Bonnie*  Cross stitch picture
25  *Pacer*  Matthews completed cat drawing
25  *Gottastch*  Tatted angel
29  *Bonnie*  Snow!
32  *tami_ohio*  DD and GKs
36  *NanaCaren*  Coffee/snacks
39  *Kiwifrau*  Halloween pic
41  *cmaliza*  Knitted pumpkins
45  *NanaCaren*  Smarties/ iron gateway/TKMaxx
45  *Kansas g-ma*  Sky
63  *sugarsugar*  Serena on a Christmas card!
65 - *Gottastch* - Rabbits
66 - *Gwen* - Kitchen
67- *Gwen*- knobs for kitchen cupboards
68- *tami_ohio*--rabbits.

ANd now I will read what Kate has posted! Well after I check that this post has turned out OK! And add in a couple more phots that appeared since Kate sent them to me


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

A new Tea Party already. It is almost bedtime for me, because I have an early start in the morning. Tomorrow, I am going, with my eldest daughter, to the NEC (National Exhibition Centre, near Birmingham), for the Crafts for Christmas show. We have done this for several years now, and it is an enjoyable day out. There is less knitting and needle craft stuff than at the Knitting and Stitching show, but there is enough to keep me happy, and my daughter finds lots of supplies for her beading projects. I won't be home until after 7.00 pm, so I am not sure whether I will join you tomorrow, but I look forward to catching up soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hello Kate thank you for filling I for Sam. :thunbup: the fish and leek pie sound similar to one grandma made.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love fish :thumbup: Thank you so much for starting us off, Kate.


I don't so it was very quick for me- though I have copied the Quick Tuna Bake as i do eat tinned tuna.
But thanks for getting us underway Kate.
And now for breakast. ANd then off to the shops. If I go early they should be very quite as most people who are in town this morning will be at the pageant not in the shops- the ones I want to go to are this side of the pageant route or I would have problems even getting to them! Actually I will find a link first and then eat and go out.

http://www.cupageant.com.au the official site from the credit union who sponser the pageant.
If you want phots you can google it- I came up with 100s! 
It is a highlight of th eeyar and I used to love it as a kid. I can't be bothered fighting the crowds anymore.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks once again KateB for filling in for Sam, also darowil for the running update, great idea. 
Perhaps one good thing with having computer problems Sam is able to give his arm a rest, lol! Just being cheeky Sam and truly hope you are doing better and that you will soon be back on your computer.

Hmmmm! Some great fish recipes for me to try. Hopefully will have time to bake/cook later next week.

Just finished reading last week's Tea Party, most seem to be like myself becoming busier with the Christmas session creeping up on us.

Thursday mornings I always go to our Breakfast Club for coffee and cakes etc., and a good chit chat with the others. 

Did something new Thursday afternoon, went for the 1st time to the Craft Club, joined in with the others knitting and chatting etc., etc. I can go 3 times for free. Then I have to join, believe $10 for the year, lol! Probably will, as they seem to knit for preemies and other charities, would enjoy that as will give me something to do during our long winter months.

This morning went to the Probus mixed grouping, another 1st for me. Enjoyed that also, will be going to their Christmas luncheon on Dec 5th. Dec 6th we have our Christmas supper in the phase that I live in. Am going to be really busy up to Christmas with all kinds of outings with other seniors and am really excited to be able to finally participate in these events.

Enjoy your evening/day everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just marking my spot!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! All these recipes sound great. What is Flora Buttery? Can I just use butter?Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, thanks for starting off the new party, some great looking recipes.
Darowil, thanks for the summary, it makes it easy to go back & find the recipes & things. 
I spent the afternoon roaming around my small town. I called the auto body shop to see how soon they could put in my new windshield, ,(Delbert got a huge rock right in the middle of the drivers vision area.) & they said to bring it right in. No one was home so I had to wait for them to fixmit, 2 hrs, fortunately I ran into a friend so we went & had tea at the cafe.
Well, better rise up & get supper on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like you will be busy. What is Probus?


kiwifrau said:


> Thanks once again KateB for filling in for Sam, also darowil for the running update, great idea.
> Perhaps one good thing with having computer problems Sam is able to give his arm a rest, lol! Just being cheeky Sam and truly hope you are doing better and that you will soon be back on your computer.
> 
> Hmmmm! Some great fish recipes for me to try. Hopefully will have time to bake/cook later next week.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening to you all.
> Here is my summary for last week and the photos as collected by Kate.
> Kate and Julie will organize the next three for me.
> Three of us will begin travelling this week, Pammie on her cruise, one of our English contingent to Tunisia (sorry Ive forgotten which one!) and myself to New Zealand. Plus of course Caren still in the UK.


It is Agnescr who is off to Tunisia- she leaves tomorrow- has been very busy had to have the Cockatiel relocated for the duration- a bit of a feat I gather. And for the Record Agnes is a proud Scot!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And thanks Kate for a lovely bundle of recipes- many starters there for me for once!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good afternoon. Today was another busy one with working for 8.25 hours and then knitting group. Tonight I am cooking a potato soup with fresh bacon bits that I cooked up. The soup is a Shore Lunch soup that someone was talking about last winter so I thought I would give it a try. 
Thanks for sharing Christmas music ideas from the warm areas of the world. It must be a bit strange dreaming of a White Christmas when you have never had one. I do like a white Christmas and love fresh fallen snow. Can't stand to see it when it is so dirty. I guess if winter is trying to come I better pack away the t-shirts and get out the long sleeve shirts. I have been trying to avoid it as long as possible. Tomorrow I need to take Matthew for a haircut as DS#1 told me that Matthew woke up Tuesday morning and looked like a porcupine with his hair sticking up all over. That gave all of us quite a laugh. I don't get many dull moments here as there is always something to be doing. I need to do laundry tomorrow as well. 

Julie...So glad you are enjoying meeting up with KPers. Such a delightful experience. 

Pammie,Darowil,Caren, and others who are traveling...wishing safe travels and wonderful memories to be had.

Gwen...Love seeing the progress you are making on the kitchen. Thanks to Sydney, you are getting a fresher look in your home. What a thoughtful dog.

Kansas...Hope you are feeling better soon.

Cashmeregma...Enjoy the show tonight. I know you and DH are proud grandparents as you should be.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks ladies for the new Tea Party, recipes and update. Best wishes to Sam and hope he is able to join us soon.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

most definitely the one with sweet potatoes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is Agnescr who is off to Tunisia- she leaves tomorrow- has been very busy had to have the Cockatiel relocated for the duration- a bit of a feat I gather. And for the Record Agnes is a proud Scot!!!!!!


A bit too late for me to edit it! Well right continent at least- forgot to write it down so my memory only did half the job (well 2/3rds I guess). Try to put all th ethings down as I read them but sometimes forget (or miss it altogether).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> ... Julie...So glad you are enjoying meeting up with KPers. Such a delightful experience.
> 
> ...


So far it has seemed a very brief experience- as I guess the KAP up-over must seem in retrospect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A bit too late for me to edit it! Well right continent at least- forgot to write it down so my memory only did half the job (well 2/3rds I guess). Try to put all th ethings down as I read them but sometimes forget (or miss it altogether).


Sorry! I was a bit slow getting here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry! I was a bit slow getting here!


Well you can't be expected to be on all the time -just in case you have a piece of info that I should have had myself. You do have more life than just the KTP.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party, 7th November, 2014Heres hoping for a healthy, happy week for everyone.
> Kate x


Kate, thanks for the recipes and start for the week. Some good sounding stuff here.

Darowil, good update-- I really like these. Thanks for doing them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you for starting us off.
Margaret, enjoy synopsis.
Maya and I walked 40 minutes today. Sunny, 84 degrees, beautiful. I'm suckered but proud to have gotten walk in. Will have shower, lunch and rest.
Daralene, know you will enjoy Peter Pan.
Trying to get up to an hour walk. Thinking if I walk a half hour, then sit and draw awhile I would be rested to walk back. May try that tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> So far it has seemed a very brief experience- as I guess the KAP up-over must seem in retrospect.


No matter how much time we get to spend together it is a treasure to share some meeting time with other knitters and I am so happy you are getting such wonderful opportunities. Enjoy your new yarns. Can't wait to see your most recent knits.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gee, how did I manage to be here right after Kate posted?! I think that's a first for me!

Darowil, thank you for the summary. I made it all the way thru last week's TP, but only remembered part of it. And it's nice to have everything in one place so we know where to go and find something we missed, or want to see again.

Kiwi, it's nice to see you again. It looks like you are going to have lots of fun!

Oh Bonnie! Your poor windshield. I'm glad they could fix it right away for you, though, and it gave you a nice visit with your friend.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off. Unfortunately, I won't get to try them. I love fish but my daughter is allergic to seafood so I only have it when we eat out.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Wow! All these recipes sound great. What is Flora Buttery? Can I just use butter?Thanks for sharing.


Welcome!! I don't think you've joined us before. Hope you come again and join in our fun.
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kate, thanks for the start this week and for the recipes. The salmon and asparagus sounds delicious!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Kate, thanks for the recipes and start for the week. Some good sounding stuff here.
> 
> Darowil, good update-- I really like these. Thanks for doing them.


Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


Oh my! You really did a good job of it! I hope it isn't too painful. I am glad it wasn't worse, and that you didn't try to catch yourself. You might have had more than bruising on your hand, ect.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you will be busy. What is Probus?


From what I am understanding is a group of seniors mostly who meet once a month, help many different organizations with donations and other things. I'm not 100% sure as it was my 1st time today. They had a guest speaker there how is an artist in Hockley Valley, Ontario. His name is Allan Pace. His Pottery website. http://www.pacepottery.com/site/Farmhouse.aspx
His family also take groups of 10 - 12 on canoe tours up in the Yukon etc. He had slides and a short 4 min video. Here is their website for the canoe http://canoenorthadventures.com/
Was really very interesting.

I'm sure there are others on KP who belong to Probus in their areas, perhaps they would be able to give you more information.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


Oh my goodness! How awful for you, thank goodness no major injuries though, just truly feel for you.

Unfortunately seems as we age ,when we fall we really fall.

 :thumbdown: 
Hope that it heals quickly for you even though I'm sure it will be a good week or more. So sorry that this happened to you. All the Best.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kansa g- ma, what did the other guy look like? !!! Wo, that is a real shiner. Hope it isn't too painful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansas, that is an awful bruise. It hurts just looking at it. I'm so sorry. It is so easy to fall as we age. Hope it heals quickly. Hugs.
Joycevv, welcome. Stop by often.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Joycevv--Hope you will stop in and join in the conversations often.

Mary Jo--So sorry about the fall and the resulting bruises. Golly that must really have hurt!!

Thanks, Kate, for starting us off again in Sam's absence. Has anyone heard from him this week?

Yes, Julie, Pamela is a very sweet lady.

Hope you are feeling a good bit better, Jeanette.

Back to the knitting after this week with Tim home with that ''man cold'' that Bonnie diagnosed--even at this distance!! She is really good. Lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


You got a good one there on your eye. Glasses would be rather uncomfortable currently I would think. Looks like someone took a hit at you!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> Kansa g- ma, what did the other guy look like? !!! Wo, that is a real shiner. Hope it isn't too painful.


I tell people I left the other guy real bloody (the sidewalk). no, not painful unless they are changing the dressing and trying to get it unstuck, then they are pressing on my head! not bad, I didn't complain, just wanted it done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, thanks to Darowil's summary & Kate's photo list I got to see your photo of the Duchess. What a beautiful photo of such a beautiful lady amongst all the Veterans poppies.

Gwen, your kitchen is beautiful. I love those colors. A lot of work but I'd say well worth it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


Oh my heavens, that really looks bad. I'm so very glad things are healing and you weren't more seriously hurt!!!!! PS...love the shirt!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Getting ready to go to the fiber fest tomorrow...sooooo excited! I'm hoping to find a Turkish spindle that I can put in my hot little hands and can actually touch. I've looked at lots of them on the web but it's not the same, you know? If I can't find one there, one of the gals in the knitting group said her husband makes them so she's going to bring it along to show me tomorrow...no obligation. He makes beautiful yarn bowls that are sold at my local yarn shop...can't quite get myself to buy one yet...maybe someday. 

I got an e-mail from the rabbit lady and we are going to set up a time for me to come see the rest of her bunnies (sounds like trouble to me...do you think she'd miss one if it accidentally found its way into my pocket? LOL! No, the babies are too young to be away from mom but it sure will be fun to see where she keeps them all and to watch them play. She is going to look at my spun wool and see if it is worth putting the angora with it or use it for something else. She's getting ready to go to a show tomorrow so we probably won't connect again now until next week. I'm looking forward to it! 

Thanks Kate for getting us started this week. The recipes look yummy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


Kansas g-ma, you really did a number on yourself. How quickly a fall happens and it sure can be devastating. Hope the soreness is abating, but know it is bad the first day and worse the next two. Very gentle hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


Do you have a health food store or a GNC store near by? If so, get a tube of Arnica jell/ointment. It helps heal bruises. You might even be able to get it at Wallgreens or Walmart.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, thank you for starting us out again and the lovely fish recipes. I'm glad it's just the computer that is keeping Sam away from us.

Peter Pan was wonderful. It was the Junior version of the play so just the younger kids. Ok, now I know what DGD is, she is a twin raccoon. The two little raccoons were adorable.

Time for a movie and a little wine. Mmmmmm so lovely.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a health food store or a GNC store near by? If so, get a tube of Arnica jell/ointment. It helps heal bruises. You might even be able to get it at Wallgreens or Walmart.


Good tip. I had forgotten all about that.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a health food store or a GNC store near by? If so, get a tube of Arnica jell/ointment. It helps heal bruises. You might even be able to get it at Wallgreens or Walmart.


I have some other stuff that is really good about vanishing bruises but am very reluctant to put anything on my face or near eyes, which is where it is the worst. It will go away. Asit is, it makes interesting conversation starters. 
TY for your concern.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising.
> 
> Oh, that looks like it really hurts. I'm so sorry. Glad there were no broken bones or serious head injury. Those accidents can happen so quickly. Wishing you healing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my! You really did a good job of it! I hope it isn't too painful. I am glad it wasn't worse, and that you didn't try to catch yourself. You might have had more than bruising on your hand, ect.


Exactly, so often people put their hands out to break a fall & then break their wrists.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, or tear there rotator cuff. Ask me how I know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I have some other stuff that is really good about vanishing bruises but am very reluctant to put anything on my face or near eyes, which is where it is the worst. It will go away. Asit is, it makes interesting conversation starters.
> TY for your concern.


Ahh, but I wasn't thinking about around your eyes! You did mention a bruise or two elsewhere.  Certainly wouldn't hurt to put it on your hand where you bruised it. I remember how those feel! Just thinking about it makes me hurt!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I guess it's bed time. M is on midnight shift for the weekend, and it makes it easy to just stay on the computer, but better not. I have been searching ravelry all evening for different patterns. DDIL wants new slippers. The ones she has had for 16 years have about had it. DS saw a knight's helmet with chin visor that he wants. He is starting a new part time job at a senior living facility doing snow removal and grounds maintanance. I know that isn't spelled correctly, but my brain isn't working. So maybe he will get that..... And I know at least one of the 3 grandsons need slippers. Arriana needs mittens, which is what got me started on Ravelry this afternoon, and just snowballed from there...... 

Hugs and prayers for everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Kansas! It looks like you put up quite a fight there! Hope your foe looks worse! Just teasing you of course; I am so sorry you were hurt so by the fall. You really were lucky not to have broken any bones...just your glasses. Praying the bruising clears up quickly.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Wow! All these recipes sound great. What is Flora Buttery? Can I just use butter?Thanks for sharing.


Welcome Joyce! I don't think I've seen you here before? Flora Buttery is a margarine which has a buttery taste, but I'm sure you could substitute another margarine or butter for it. I hope you'll join us again, as Sam (our usual host, who's having computer problems at the moment) would say, there's always an empty seat and your choice of beverage waiting here for you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a while, Been really busy with poppies and my FM has been playing up. 

I was woken by the phone early this morning, it was my Ds ringing t o say that gk5 arrived this morning at 6am French time. Her name is Ylea Morgane. Mother and baby are fine. I'll post some photos when I get them.

hugs to everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

meknit said:


> most definitely the one with sweet potatoes.


Glad you like that one! Welcome to the Tea Party meknit and I hope you will come back and visit us again. There are a lot of very kind and welcoming people here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you for starting us off.
> Margaret, enjoy synopsis.
> Maya and I walked 40 minutes today. Sunny, 84 degrees, beautiful. I'm suckered but proud to have gotten walk in. Will have shower, lunch and rest.
> Daralene, know you will enjoy Peter Pan.
> Trying to get up to an hour walk. Thinking if I walk a half hour, then sit and draw awhile I would be rested to walk back. May try that tomorrow.


Glad that you're feeling better Joy, but don't overdo it. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


Ouch that looks sore! You were lucky you didn't break anything....we need to get the bubble wrap out again!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a while, Been really busy with poppies and my FM has been playing up.
> 
> I was woken by the phone early this morning, it was my Ds ringing t o say that gk5 arrived this morning at 6am French time. Her name is Ylea Morgane. Mother and baby are fine. I'll post some photos when I get them.
> 
> hugs to everyone.


Congratulations! Is her name pronounced Ee lee ah?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Congratulations! Is her name pronounced Ee lee ah?


Thank you and yes. Xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a while, Been really busy with poppies and my FM has been playing up.
> 
> I was woken by the phone early this morning, it was my Ds ringing t o say that gk5 arrived this morning at 6am French time. Her name is Ylea Morgane. Mother and baby are fine. I'll post some photos when I get them.
> 
> hugs to everyone.


How exciting for you. Congratulations. Some competion for Little Madam now albiet at a distance (are the others all grandsons?)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> How exciting for you. Congratulations. Some competion for Little Madam now albiet at a distance (are the others all grandsons?)


Thank you, I now have 5 grandchildren, 2 boys aged 10, 1 Little Madam age 6, 1 boy aged 2 and now Little Madam number 2. x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Wow! All these recipes sound great. What is Flora Buttery? Can I just use butter?Thanks for sharing.


I just saw some of is in a store the other day. 
Lovingly blended for a really buttery taste, Flora Buttery has a splash of buttermilk mixed in with our natural sunflower goodness^ (weve packed in 37% sunflower oil).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, I now have 5 grandchildren, 2 boys aged 10, 1 Little Madam age 6, 1 boy aged 2 and now Little Madam number 2. x


Thats what I thought (well didn't know the ages), with little madam number 2 about 5 hours old.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


Oh my goodness that has got to hurt. Sending healing energy your way, hope it heals quickly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a while, Been really busy with poppies and my FM has been playing up.
> 
> I was woken by the phone early this morning, it was my Ds ringing t o say that gk5 arrived this morning at 6am French time. Her name is Ylea Morgane. Mother and baby are fine. I'll post some photos when I get them.
> 
> hugs to everyone.


Congratulations on little Madame #2 everyone must be trilled that she is finally here. :thumbup: 
I can imagine how busy you have been with the poppies. Sending gentle hugs your way, sure hope your FM plays nice. Have made it to London yesterday., will call later today. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny ish London where it is currently 11c/51.8f. Heading out and about this morning to see the sights. 

This mornings coffee 

Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs all the way around the world


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny ish London where it is currently 11c/51.8f. Heading out and about this morning to see the sights.
> 
> This mornings coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs all the way around the world


Good old English breakfasts. Was this your breakfst this morning? looks tasty.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good old English breakfasts. Was this your breakfst this morning? looks tasty.


My favorite of all. Yes this was today's was so good and they got the egg right. Perfect runny yolk and the white nicely cooked. I was happy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a while
> 
> my Ds ringing t o say that gk5 arrived this morning .
> 
> hugs to everyone.


Sorry you haven't been well. You have been missed. Congratulations on new GD. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Darowil. I do enjoy your summary :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma, poor you. It looks really painful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Glad that you're feeling better Joy, but don't overdo it. {{{hugs}}}


 :thumbup: just take it a day at a time :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caren, great photos :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kansasgma...So glad you were not hurt worse than that. That is certainly a great conversation starter.

Purplefi...congrats on the newest blessing of Madam @2, enjoy getting to know her. 

Caren...Breakfast looks wonderful. Enjoy your day.

Cashmeregma...So glad you enjoyed the show. What a blessing to know and love some of those performers.

I slept in to 6 AM today. I will keep busy today with getting some chores done and fitting in some knitting. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone. Thanks for being so welcoming. 
We have been making quince jelly and quince paste this week, and last night a batch of quince and apple sauce (from my neighbor's overloaded trees).

On another note, the cover story of the New York Times science section this week was on the dangers of falling, which claims over 20,000 lives a year in the US and drastically changes the lives of others. Kansasgma, you were actually very lucky. The Times recommended balancing exercises as our sense of balance can deteriorate as we age. Some are simple, like standing on one leg for a little while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Darowil. I do enjoy your summary :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


I know that has to be painful but thank goodness, you didn't break anything but the glasses!
Praying you heal quickly with minimum pain.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Purple, congratulations on the new baby. A petite mademoiselle to go wth LIttle madam!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I guess it's bed time. M is on midnight shift for the weekend, and it makes it easy to just stay on the computer, but better not. I have been searching ravelry all evening for different patterns. DDIL wants new slippers. The ones she has had for 16 years have about had it. DS saw a knight's helmet with chin visor that he wants. He is starting a new part time job at a senior living facility doing snow removal and grounds maintanance. I know that isn't spelled correctly, but my brain isn't working. So maybe he will get that..... And I know at least one of the 3 grandsons need slippers. Arriana needs mittens, which is what got me started on Ravelry this afternoon, and just snowballed from there......
> 
> Hugs and prayers for everyone.


Sounds like you're set for Christmas knitting! I'm on the home stretch with mine. Only one pair of socks to finish and I MAY make a couple of pairs of mittens to match a couple of completed scarves.
How is your mom, Tami? Is she still in rehab?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a while, Been really busy with poppies and my FM has been playing up.
> 
> I was woken by the phone early this morning, it was my Ds ringing t o say that gk5 arrived this morning at 6am French time. Her name is Ylea Morgane. Mother and baby are fine. I'll post some photos when I get them.
> 
> hugs to everyone.


So good to see you again!!! Hope the fibro is behaving now.
Congratulations on the new grand-daughter!! How do you pronounce her interesting name?
Junek

P.S. I see my question was answered!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, congratulations on new granddaughter.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny ish London where it is currently 11c/51.8f. Heading out and about this morning to see the sights.
> 
> This mornings coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs all the way around the world


Good morning, Caren!! Love the breakfasts..that would keep hunger away for quite a while. And I know the "mice" pies is a typo! If we were in ancient Rome, it would probably be true!!
Hugs,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to the two newbies! Do join in the conversations. 

Congrats on the new GD Josephine; when do you plan to go see her?
Hope the FM eases up for you.

Interesting looking breakfast Caren. Don't think I would ever have thought of the beans & eggs combination.

Hugs to all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beans and fried egg on toast-another great British tradition.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my! You really did a good job of it! I hope it isn't too painful. I am glad it wasn't worse, and that you didn't try to catch yourself. You might have had more than bruising on your hand, ect.


Oh my, that has to hurt,praying for fast healing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, or tear there rotator cuff. Ask me how I know.


I think that's what got mine too!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, so often people put their hands out to break a fall & then break their wrists.


That would be me!! Have broken each wrist 3x over the last 40 years. I've finally learned to pull my arms in if I fall.

Mary Jo, you look like my mom when she fell like that - she landed in the hospital because of her age - 92 - I told he she shouldn't get in bar fights at her age - 2 black eyes and assorted bruises. She just laughed and said "You should see the other guys". Took about a month for all the bruises to go away. I'm very glad that you weren't injured any worse. Hugs, Paula


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, I now have 5 grandchildren, 2 boys aged 10, 1 Little Madam age 6, 1 boy aged 2 and now Little Madam number 2. x


Truly a blessing. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny ish London where it is currently 11c/51.8f. Heading out and about this morning to see the sights.
> 
> This mornings coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs all the way around the world


Awesome breakfast, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren!! Love the breakfasts..that would keep hunger away for quite a while. And I know the "mice" pies is a typo! If we were in ancient Rome, it would probably be true!!
> Hugs,


You beat me to the comment, I thought in UK there were some interesting breakfast choices :lol:


----------



## handyandrea (Mar 13, 2012)

Kansas gma, welcome to the fallen women club! I did the same thing Halloween, but with me it was the mouth that took it all. Been living on baby food all week, but feel better now, swelling gone and last scab come off. I do hope you heal quickly, and feel more like yourself again soon. Take care !


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> That would be me!! Have broken each wrist 3x over the last 40 years. I've finally learned to pull my arms in if I fall.
> 
> Mary Jo, you look like my mom when she fell like that - she landed in the hospital because of her age - 92 - I told he she shouldn't get in bar fights at her age - 2 black eyes and assorted bruises. She just laughed and said "You should see the other guys". Took about a month for all the bruises to go away. I'm very glad that you weren't injured any worse. Hugs, Paula


My mom fell playing catch with my sister when I was about 20. The wrist hurt but of course she didn't go to the doctor. The next morning she reached behind to do up her bra & fainted from the pain, hit the corner of the dresser & needed several stitches. The neighbor went with her to town a few days later when her arm was in a cast & the side of her face was total technicolor, in the checkout line someone asked what happened, the neighbor piped up with " that damn husband beat her". My poor mom was so embarrassed she could have died.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Purple Fi, congratulations on the new GD, I'm glad someone else asked how to pronounce the name as I've not seen it before, very pretty.
Sorry your FM is acting up, tis the season I think.
Joyce, welcome to the crowd, lots of interesting conversation & great people.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm off to Lloydminster with DS#2 to get painting stuff for his new house, he wants to be able to get at it soon as he gets the house on the 15th. He goes back to work on Tuesday for a week so maybe I can get some of the dings in the walls fixed by the time he's back. With it being just across the road I can do a few things at a time & run home again.
Have a great day.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny ish London where it is currently 11c/51.8f. Heading out and about this morning to see the sights.
> 
> This mornings coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs all the way around the world


The English do a great breakfast, don't they-- great pix. I loved the bakery products in UK-- found very few I didn't like.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

handyandrea said:


> Kansas gma, welcome to the fallen women club! I did the same thing Halloween, but with me it was the mouth that took it all. Been living on baby food all week, but feel better now, swelling gone and last scab come off. I do hope you heal quickly, and feel more like yourself again soon. Take care !


I don't think I've seen you here before welcome. You can come and join many of us who need wrapping in bubble wrap. But join us for tea as well and feel free to visit again.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

joycevv said:


> We have been making quince jelly and quince paste this week,
> Kansasgma, you were actually very lucky. The Times recommended balancing exercises as our sense of balance can deteriorate as we age. Some are simple, like standing on one leg for a little while.


Couldn't agree more on the balance bit-- we do balance work in the sr center exercise classes 3 times a week. I actually caught my toe on the edge of the sidewalk or something, and, yes, was VERY lucky. Since breaking a wrist 21 yrs ago I have worked at training myself NOT to put arms out to catch myself but to turn my head slightly and just go limp-- think this is what saved me.

Your quince jelly sounds good. What is quince paste?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I know that has to be painful but thank goodness, you didn't break anything but the glasses!
> Praying you heal quickly with minimum pain.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Actually not at all painful unless you touch it. I've even been managing to sleep on that side (favorite position). It looks MUCH worse than it is but was just VERY lucky.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> Purple, congratulations on the new baby. A petite mademoiselle to go wth LIttle madam!


Echo that, Purple! Congratulations!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

handyandrea said:


> Kansas gma, welcome to the fallen women club! I did the same thing Halloween, but with me it was the mouth that took it all. Been living on baby food all week, but feel better now, swelling gone and last scab come off. I do hope you heal quickly, and feel more like yourself again soon. Take care !


Welcome Andrea, I don't think I've seen you on here before? Sorry to hear about your fall, but I love your 'fallen women' quip! Be sure to come back and join us, we love new voices.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

handyandrea said:


> Kansas gma, welcome to the fallen women club! I did the same thing Halloween, but with me it was the mouth that took it all. Been living on baby food all week, but feel better now, swelling gone and last scab come off. I do hope you heal quickly, and feel more like yourself again soon. Take care !


Oh, my, you have it MUCH worse-- how awful. I was just so lucky. My worst problem was not taking a shower/wash hair and trying to sleep flat. And I love the Fallen Women Club! There are several on here that qualify. LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom fell playing catch with my sister when I was about 20. The wrist hurt but of course she didn't go to the doctor. The next morning she reached behind to do up her bra & fainted from the pain, hit the corner of the dresser & needed several stitches. The neighbor went with her to town a few days later when her arm was in a cast & the side of her face was total technicolor, in the checkout line someone asked what happened, the neighbor piped up with " that damn husband beat her". My poor mom was so embarrassed she could have died.


Another Fallen Woman member! Poor woman, and how embarrassing from the comment!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my, congrats all around!!! Can you give us a phonetic pronunciation of the name (Saw it posted later -- love the name). Can't wait for photos and hope everyone is doing just great.

Welcome to the new people----pull up a chair and sit a spell.

Caren - love the photo of breakfast and coffee -- I knew about fish 'n chips with mushy peas before I went to London, but was surprised at the beans with breakfast, but found that I liked it. Caren, you like your eggs like mine - I've learned to order "braised eggs" where the top of the egg is either put under a cover and steamed or fried in a skillet and the oil (butter of bacon grease) is spooned over the top.

Finally got some sleep last night but only because I finally broke down and took 2 anti-anxiety pills -- Dr. is very difficult in getting a new Rx so I use them very sparingly, but I figured 6 days without more than 4 hours at a time was a good time to use them.

I feel somewhat better today - at least I'm well enough to see all the things left undone and being irritated by it....guess that's a good sign?!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a while, Been really busy with poppies and my FM has been playing up.
> 
> I was woken by the phone early this morning, it was my Ds ringing t o say that gk5 arrived this morning at 6am French time. Her name is Ylea Morgane. Mother and baby are fine. I'll post some photos when I get them.
> 
> hugs to everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party, 7th November, 2014
> 
> As Sams computer is still at the spa Ive been asked to start us off . I thought I would look for fish recipes this week, mainly because I tried out a new recipe for salmon during the week and I have to say it was really nice, although next time Ill put in slightly less sweet chilli sauce as it was a bit nippy for me....but then Im a wimp when it comes to hot spicy dishes. Im having friends round for dinner in a couple of weeks, and not being a very enthusiastic cook (which I blame elder DS for, because when he was young he used to take one look at something Id spent time cooking and say, I dont like that! Very off-putting.) I was looking for something easy to make and my friend gave me this recipe.
> 
> ...


Hi Kate, great start to a new week, love salmon, having grown up in Alaska. I'll definitely have to save these to try. 
I am a day late getting on her, but I was irritated with DH so just went and read, after all, how hard is it to take something out of the freezer to thaw for dinner. Oh well, it wasn't anything major, just irritating, I love him anyway. 
I need to finish the last two pages on last weeks tp and then get back over here. 
Hope everyone is having a great day, Caren, stay warm when wandering the northern parts, but have a blast. 
Okay, I'm off...
HUGS!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry, can't stop as LM wnts to make some cupcakes, but here are a couple of photos....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks once again KateB for filling in for Sam, also darowil for the running update, great idea.
> Perhaps one good thing with having computer problems Sam is able to give his arm a rest, lol! Just being cheeky Sam and truly hope you are doing better and that you will soon be back on your computer.
> 
> Hmmmm! Some great fish recipes for me to try. Hopefully will have time to bake/cook later next week.
> ...


It sounds like you are going to be busy but having fun all at the same time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


Oh my!!!! That _looks_ painful, I can't imagine how it must ache. 
I'm so glad that you are healing well and didn't do worse damage to yourself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a while, Been really busy with poppies and my FM has been playing up.
> 
> I was woken by the phone early this morning, it was my Ds ringing t o say that gk5 arrived this morning at 6am French time. Her name is Ylea Morgane. Mother and baby are fine. I'll post some photos when I get them.
> 
> hugs to everyone.


Oh how wonderful!!!! *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*
On the baby that is, not the FM.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny ish London where it is currently 11c/51.8f. Heading out and about this morning to see the sights.
> 
> This mornings coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs all the way around the world


Oh yum!!! Now I'm hungry. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, can't stop as LM wnts to make some cupcakes, but here are a couple of photos....


Little Madam sure is growing, and such a pretty little thing too. 
OH, what a sweet little bundle, love the name, also very pretty. 
When are you going over to hold her?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, seems I'm caught up, I have a lapful of Pico puppy and Ryssa laying beside me, so I guess I may as well get off of here and get around to get a few things done. David left this morning to head to Michigan, C & K are still in bed, and it's a nice quiet morning. 
Have a great day all, will check in later. 
{{{{{{{{{HUGS EVERYBODY}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, LM and Ileah are beautiful.
Went to weight watchers, only lost 1.6 lbs. Suspect it was stir fried beef and broccoli last night with all that salt.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, can't stop as LM wnts to make some cupcakes, but here are a couple of photos....


Oh, she's lovely, Josephine. Thanks for posting the picture.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Two beautiful granddaughters now! Ylea Morgane has lovely coloring for one so new and a beautifully shaped head.


PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, can't stop as LM wnts to make some cupcakes, but here are a couple of photos....


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh how wonderful!!!! *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*
> On the baby that is, not the FM.


Ditto from me, Purple. What a beauty she is! I think her name suits her. Hope your FM lessens.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ahhhhh....how sweet -- and I love the photos of the poppies; I hope they get to stay up for quite awhile and that there's some use for all that work once the display time is over.



PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, can't stop as LM wnts to make some cupcakes, but here are a couple of photos....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

handyandrea said:


> Kansas gma, welcome to the fallen women club! I did the same thing Halloween, but with me it was the mouth that took it all. Been living on baby food all week, but feel better now, swelling gone and last scab come off. I do hope you heal quickly, and feel more like yourself again soon. Take care !


Welcome!! I don't think you've joined us before. I'm also a member of the "fallen women's club". I was lucky that I only had a lovely, huge multi-colored bruise on my hip and thigh and a bruise on my lower arm. Hope you're all healed now. Please come back and join us again...we're here all week and a new Tea Party starts every Fri afternoon!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, can't stop as LM wnts to make some cupcakes, but here are a couple of photos....


It looks like the display meets LM's approval. 
Lovely new grand-daughter!! She looks much older than just 1 hr. Another charmer to watch grow up!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caren, great photos :thumbup:


Thank you! Got a few more today. We have only just walked in. A little bit wet out there at the moment. Got soaked on the way back to the hotel, but had fun is all that matters.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to our newest visitors to the tea party.  I hope you will find the time to join us throughout the week and share what you are doing-knitting, cooking or just enjoying family. We love to hear from you.

I would like to stay our the the Fallen Women Club as long as I possible can. It gets harder the older we get. 

Today, Matthew got his haircut so not looking like a porcupine anymore. We went out for brunch and then a bit more shopping. We found a chair he wants for his room and now will look into getting a small desk to sit at to use his computer and more importantly, to draw at. We paid the extra $8 to get the chair put together at the store. I could do it, but sometimes I need to give this body a break and let someone else do something. The chair was $100 off the original price which was wonderful. 

I will ask for prayers for FIL who had low blood pressure and became very disoriented this past week. He is only starting to get better, but we are concerned for his health. The men on his side of the family as well as his sisters have not lived long lives. He has lived longer than the rest as he is in his 70's now. His father and grandfather died at 52 and 62 respectively. His brother had a massive heart attack and stroke while in his late 40's and has been disable since then. His brother was still insisting that my FIL should be taking him shopping and to appointments up until about a month or two ago. Now his brother is in assisted living probably under protest.

Purplefi...The little madams are both beautiful. Is the baby a sister to madam?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, Lovely photos. Ylea is so beautiful. I love to see new babies. They still have stardust round them. LM is cute too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, can't stop as LM wants to make some cupcakes, but here are a couple of photos....


Really beautiful photo's. Glad you took the time to post them so we are able to see your new GD and LM.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds like you are going to be busy but having fun all at the same time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yep! Shall at least try.......


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Josephine, LM and Ileah are beautiful.
> Went to weight watchers, only lost 1.6 lbs. Suspect it was stir fried beef and broccoli last night with all that salt.


Nothing wrong with the broccoli, perhaps the gravy in the stir fry.
Don't be discouraged, some weeks you loose more than others, just keep going. Little tip........"Keep away from the salt" Honestly you only need such a tiny, tiny amount if ever, there's so much salt in other things. All I do is add lots of pepper, black ground pepper. Use spices instead of the salt. Only time I use salt in cooking is when I cook noodles and then just a pinch. Good Luck and stick with it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kansasgma...So glad you were not hurt worse than that. That is certainly a great conversation starter.
> 
> Purplefi...congrats on the newest blessing of Madam @2, enjoy getting to know her.
> 
> ...


Thank you it was, good thing we decided to eat before we went out and about. Was after 4pm by the time we stopped and ate. The food was delicious. Had a wonderful day up until the rain on our walk back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, yum.
Kiwifrau, hear what you are saying. I've had low BP so doc wants me to drink V8 twice a day and since I love salt I've been indulging. 
Off to walk Maya. Packed a small drawing pad and pencil. Yeah, ill see if I can channel Mathew.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome to our newest visitors to the tea party. I hope you will find the time to join us throughout the week and share what you are doing-knitting, cooking or just enjoying family. We love to hear from you.
> 
> I would like to stay our the the Fallen Women Club as long as I possible can. It gets harder the older we get.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you found a chair for Matthew!
I'll gladly add your FIL to my prayers. Perhaps he'll prove that he can have a much longer life than his siblings.
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Kate, thanks for the recipes and start for the week. Some good sounding stuff here.
> 
> Darowil, good update-- I really like these. Thanks for doing them.


As Kansas g-ma said, we do appreciate you both! Thanks. I'm just catching up now after not getting much chance to use the iPad since coming over to Alderney on Wednesday, so I've not read all of last week's chat yet. It's Saturday evening here, and it's been raining for days..... But as it was showers yesterday we got some sun and lovely rainbows over the sea, but not today, just wind and rain. However I did get to the Jumble sale this afternoon and met lots of folk; it's an excellent way of meeting a lot of islanders all in the same place at once - the Jumbles here are very much a way of life, and there is one almost every week. Wasn't much of interest for me but I did buy a pair of hardly worn slippers (50p) and a jug with a cow on it. I often find myself buying lots of books as they are sold very cheaply, but I decided not to acquire any more unless they are ones that I'm specifically looking for. (Don't know how long I will keep to this). Tomorrow, weather permitting, we are going back to Guernsey as we have a couple of visitors then DH will be off to England and Sweden for work, and I'm going to the dentist on Tuesday. He told me to book a long appointment so I expect he's found a lot to do at last week's checkup and X-ray. What an exciting life!
Gwen, saw your kitchen painting and love the colours. Which knobs did you choose? I liked the terracotta and also the white ones with those cabinet colours.
Julie, sounds like you are still getting visitors, ....but I'm not up to speed .....
Caren, hope you are getting better weather than us, but doubt it. Hope you enjoy the Northern counties. Whitby used to have fantastic fish shops. Have you seen Dracula anywhere around there? :XD: 
Please excuse me for not mentioning so many of you friends, I hope everyone is doing OK.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren!! Love the breakfasts..that would keep hunger away for quite a while. And I know the "mice" pies is a typo! If we were in ancient Rome, it would probably be true!!
> Hugs,


Hello June! It did keep hunger away for quite some time. Oh yes definite typo. I have tried many different pies but never mice. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> As Kansas g-ma said, we do appreciate you both! Thanks. I'm just catching up now after not getting much chance to use the iPad since coming over to Alderney on Wednesday, so I've not read all of last week's chat yet. It's Saturday evening here, and it's been raining for days..... But as it was showers yesterday we got some sun and lovely rainbows over the sea, but not today, just wind and rain. However I did get to the Jumble sale this afternoon and met lots of folk; it's an excellent way of meeting a lot of islanders all in the same place at once - the Jumbles here are very much a way of life, and there is one almost every week. Wasn't much of interest for me but I did buy a pair of hardly worn slippers (50p) and a jug with a cow on it. I often find myself buying lots of books as they are sold very cheaply, but I decided not to acquire any more unless they are ones that I'm specifically looking for. (Don't know how long I will keep to this). Tomorrow, weather permitting, we are going back to Guernsey as we have a couple of visitors then DH will be off to England and Sweden for work, and I'm going to the dentist on Tuesday. He told me to book a long appointment so I expect he's found a lot to do at last week's checkup and X-ray. What an exciting life!
> Gwen, saw your kitchen painting and love the colours. Which knobs did you choose? I liked the terracotta and also the white ones with those cabinet colours.
> Julie, sounds like you are still getting visitors, ....but I'm not up to speed .....
> Caren, hope you are getting better weather than us, but doubt it. Hope you enjoy the Northern counties. Whitby used to have fantastic fish shops. Have you seen Dracula anywhere around there? :XD:
> Please excuse me for not mentioning so many of you friends, I hope everyone is doing OK.


It was very nice this morning but by this evening it was pouring rain and rather windy. Oh, we had the best fish and chips in Whitby. My friend took us to a place he goes with his father, I wil ask him the name of it later. No Dracula but lots of jokes about him.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, yum.
> Kiwifrau, hear what you are saying. I've had low BP so doc wants me to drink V8 twice a day and since I love salt I've been indulging.
> Off to walk Maya. Packed a small drawing pad and pencil. Yeah, ill see if I can channel Mathew.


Thank you, it was very good finished nearly all of it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Beans and fried egg on toast-another great British tradition.


Oh yes my daddy would have that often, or just the beans on toast. Mmmmmm so good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Awesome breakfast, thanks :thumbup:


You are most welcome! Love sharing with everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your good wishes. Here's some more photos taken this afternoon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> The English do a great breakfast, don't they-- great pix. I loved the bakery products in UK-- found very few I didn't like.


Yes they do, I love the bakery items here not as sweet as in the US.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Here's some more photos taken this afternoon.


Oh what a sweetheart she is.   and big brother is just as cute. Mum looks very happy. You have a very handsome family :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum!!! Now I'm hungry. lol


Glad you like it. We had so much fun the first week in Brighouse. Lots of new things and saw many places. My friend took the whole week off to show us around. We have all started planning the next time. :wink: :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

While in Yorkshire we went to the market just to look around. while there we found a couple balls of yarn a a few pairs of needles. A couple days later we went back that one was in Huddersfield. We Also went to the market while in York. Our Haul from those places.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Here's some more photos taken this afternoon.


Ylea looks quite a big baby too, when you see her with big brother- You have a good looking family!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

While out and about today Amy and I found our way to John Lewis on Oxford street. Some how we ended up by the wool. :roll: we got a couple books. Then no did the unthinkable, I bought some lovely wool to make myself a jumper. I even made sure it is all the same die lot. :shock: I never do that for myself.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caren...So glad you could spoil yourself and so happy to see you enjoying your vacation. Continue to share your adventures with us. I am hoping to see some castle pictures before you return.

Love the pictures of our newest baby and big brother. Thanks for sharing them with us Purplefi. I hope you get to snuggle soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


Oh your poor bruised and bashed self. I hope it is hurting less by now, but am glad it wasn't any worse than it is. {{{{{Gentle hugs}}}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been using the Kirkland's salt substitute (okayed by DASH) and have learned to like it on almost all things including baked potato...still need some salt on some things, but learning to live well without it.



kiwifrau said:


> Nothing wrong with the broccoli, perhaps the gravy in the stir fry.
> Don't be discouraged, some weeks you loose more than others, just keep going. Little tip........"Keep away from the salt" Honestly you only need such a tiny, tiny amount if ever, there's so much salt in other things. All I do is add lots of pepper, black ground pepper. Use spices instead of the salt. Only time I use salt in cooking is when I cook noodles and then just a pinch. Good Luck and stick with it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome!!



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Here's some more photos taken this afternoon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Caren...So glad you could spoil yourself and so happy to see you enjoying your vacation. Continue to share your adventures with us. I am hoping to see some castle pictures before you return.
> 
> Love the pictures of our newest baby and big brother. Thanks for sharing them with us Purplefi. I hope you get to snuggle soon.


I have more photos to share will be doing that soon. I am feeling a it guilty about spending the money on myself. After all I did get very spoiled all last week. So far we haven't Been to castles. Have seen a few in the distance. Will see what we can do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like a great haul!



NanaCaren said:


> While in Yorkshire we went to the market just to look around. while there we found a couple balls of yarn a a few pairs of needles. A couple days later we went back that one was in Huddersfield. We Also went to the market while in York. Our Haul from those places.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gottastch, those Angora bunnies are super cute. I foresee lots of soft silky fibre in your future! Along with Oohs and Ahhs and cuddles. Do have fun when you go to visit them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like a great haul!


Thank you, we have plans for most of it. The colours with just one ball each will be gloves for the grandchildren.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it - Love it. I didn't find any yarn at John Lewis...guess I didn't look hard enough...that's beautiful.



NanaCaren said:


> While out and about today Amy and I found our way to John Lewis on Oxford street. Some how we ended up by the wool. :roll: we got a couple books. Then no did the unthinkable, I bought some lovely wool to make myself a jumper. I even made sure it is all the same die lot. :shock: I never do that for myself.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, we have plans for most of it. The colours with just one ball each will be gloves for the grandchildren.


If it is okay to spoil the grandchildren then it is okay to spoil yourself as well. Don't feel guilty as I know you do for others more than you do for yourself. Enjoy while you can.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it - Love it. I didn't find any yarn at John Lewis...guess I didn't look hard enough...that's beautiful.


Thank you, favorite colours all in one ball. It is up on the 4th floor, walked righ to it. AS if I knew where to find it :roll: was looking for some rather long double ended needles but, they didn't have any.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome joycevv and meknit. Lovely to have new KPers drop in at the virtual Tea Party.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> If it is okay to spoil the grandchildren then it is okay to spoil yourself as well. Don't feel guilty as I know you do for others more than you do for yourself. Enjoy while you can.


I have enjoyed this holiday very very much, is going to be hard to leave.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a while, Been really busy with poppies and my FM has been playing up.
> 
> I was woken by the phone early this morning, it was my Ds ringing t o say that gk5 arrived this morning at 6am French time. Her name is Ylea Morgane. Mother and baby are fine. I'll post some photos when I get them.
> 
> hugs to everyone.


Congratulations, PurpleFi. Even more reason to visit France!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I just saw some of is in a store the other day.
> Lovingly blended for a really buttery taste, Flora Buttery has a splash of buttermilk mixed in with our natural sunflower goodness^ (weve packed in 37% sunflower oil).


Have you got a pack in front of you, or an excellent photographic memory??


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, can't stop as LM wnts to make some cupcakes, but here are a couple of photos....


She looks so peaceful-wonder how long that will last for?

Just seen the other photos she does look a big baby and not crinkled like so many newborns. Are you sure they haven't tricked you and she is 24 hours older- Mum looks so good as well!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Here's some more photos taken this afternoon.


Great pictures, the baby looks quite big & not at all red like most newborns. Mom sure looks great for just having a baby!
Brother looks quite pleased with her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello June! It did keep hunger away for quite some time. Oh yes definite typo. I have tried many different pies but never mice. :shock:


That you are aware of anyway.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Have you got a pack in front of you, or an excellent photographic memory??


The name is why I remember it, I thought it was cute. When it comes to foods products I tend to remember them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While out and about today Amy and I found our way to John Lewis on Oxford street. Some how we ended up by the wool. :roll: we got a couple books. Then no did the unthinkable, I bought some lovely wool to make myself a jumper. I even made sure it is all the same die lot. :shock: I never do that for myself.


looks like it should be a lovley jumper. Why not spoil yourself sometimes?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> While in Yorkshire we went to the market just to look around. while there we found a couple balls of yarn a a few pairs of needles. A couple days later we went back that one was in Huddersfield. We Also went to the market while in York. Our Haul from those places.


When I had the two oldest DGK in UK 20 yrs ago we all loved the York mkt-- the only one we found. At that time I felt it was safe enough to let 2 pre-teens have a half hour to run around and meet me later. They had a calliope called "The Major" that I loved and bought some of the tapes.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Caren...So glad you could spoil yourself and so happy to see you enjoying your vacation. Continue to share your adventures with us. I am hoping to see some castle pictures before you return.
> 
> Love the pictures of our newest baby and big brother. Thanks for sharing them with us Purplefi. I hope you get to snuggle soon.


Sorry, Pacer, just have to say ditto on this-- love the English/UK pix and also the baby pix. Yes, Purple has a handsome family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That you are aware of anyway.


You are right not that I know of. I have tasted on purpose many odd and strange eats before. Had kangaroo some steak the other day, was pretty good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are right not that I know of. I have tasted on purpose many odd and strange eats before. Had kangaroo some steak the other day, was pretty good.


I don't like 'roo. I like my meat well cooked and 'roo shouldn't be cooked well. Which makes it rather difficult.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> looks like it should be a lovley jumper. Why not spoil yourself sometimes?


Why thank you. I do spoil myself on occasion I go on holidays over here, enjoy every minute of them too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> When I had the two oldest DGK in UK 20 yrs ago we all loved the York mkt-- the only one we found. At that time I felt it was safe enough to let 2 pre-teens have a half hour to run around and meet me later. They had a calliope called "The Major" that I loved and bought some of the tapes.


Most of the markets I've been to over here the past few years seem safe enough. prrtty sure if trouble were to be had one of my bunch would be involved :?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't like 'roo. I like my meat well cooked and 'roo shouldn't be cooked well. Which makes it rather difficult.


We are both med-rare meat eaters so it wasn't too bad at all. He the roo, I had wild boar and chirizo burger. Yum!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, good on you spoiling yourself. Lovely colors and Rowan jumper is beautiful.
Josephine, beautiful family.
Maya and I walked an hour. First time since September. Stopped to draw and discovered pencil had no lead. Rested and enjoyed sitting under salt cedar tree in shade. 75 degrees with light breeze. Drank almost whole bottle of water. Not even bushes. Just pleasantly tired. Did have nap this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, good on you spoiling yourself. Lovely colors and Rowan jumper is beautiful.
> Josephine, beautiful family.
> Maya and I walked an hour. First time since September. Stopped to draw and discovered pencil had no lead. Rested and enjoyed sitting under salt cedar tree in shade. 75 degrees with light breeze. Drank almost whole bottle of water. Not even bushes. Just pleasantly tired. Did have nap this morning.


Thank you. Now to actually get the jumper knit up so 
I can wear it. Spoiled myself by buying the books as well, this way I can start it right away.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> She looks so peaceful-wonder how long that will last for?
> 
> Just seen the other photos she does look a big baby and not crinkled like so many newborns. Are you sure they haven't tricked you and she is 24 hours older- Mum looks so good as well!


Definitely not 24 hrs older as l skyped them last night and Morgane was at home with a large bump! Ylea wrighed 3,1 kg, so not very big and Lyam is just 2 yrs old. X


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Gloria, quince paste is bit like very thick fruit leather, made with all the fruit left over after straining the liquid for jelly. It keeps perfectly in the fridge for at least a year, and is a great accompaniment to cheese, especially sharp cheddar.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello June! It did keep hunger away for quite some time. Oh yes definite typo. I have tried many different pies but never mice. :shock:


I love the updates of your travels. I'm the typical armchair traveler!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Here's some more photos taken this afternoon.


How could the new grand-daughter not be beautiful with all those lovely genes she's inherited from her mom and dad...not to mention grandmother Purple!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I love the updates of your travels. I'm the typical armchair traveler!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


I enjoy sharing them even if I am not always punctual.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While out and about today Amy and I found our way to John Lewis on Oxford street. Some how we ended up by the wool. :roll: we got a couple books. Then no did the unthinkable, I bought some lovely wool to make myself a jumper. I even made sure it is all the same die lot. :shock: I never do that for myself.


Your yarn is gorgeous. Looking forward to seeing the finished
jumper!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations on the wee madam, PurpleFi--she's a beauty.

Glad to hear you're doing something for yourself, Caren. That yarn looks delicious!

I hope all those with ills/injuries are healing. Kansas, I do hope it looks worse than it feels. Oh,my heart goes out to you.

We went out to lunch today and then went to the indoor flea market...I saw two big baskets I'd love to have had (of course I was imagining them full of yarn, LOL), and a stained glass floor lamp that I went back to look at more than once...but came home without any of them, as there is no place to put them and I certainly didn't need to spend the money. It was quite lovely though and nice to walk through and just look at all the unusual things. They also had a set of tables that were exactly like ones I used to have, which brought back some memories.

I've got to go rustle up some supper and see what I can get done with the knitting. I've decided I need to do something with all these buttons, so maybe something that uses them as decorations...will think on it.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just popping in to mark my spot.
Mary Jo, your eye looks painful. So glad you did not do major damage to the eye. Bruises, soreness will heal. Nothing is worse than losing your sight. I am sorry about your glasses as they tend to be costly.
Joycevv, welcome to our family
Carol, congratulations. There is nothing sweeter than babies and grandbabies are a treasure to nurture. I Love You All To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi to all Tea Party attendees: I can relate to Kansas regarding her fall, only my knee was injured. Getting a head-type injury is a lot more scary. I did have to have repair surgery about 10 days ago and FINALLY today, I think the knee is actually going to shape up. Not sure if it's due to the exercises I've been doing or putting on my ortha-heel slippers with good arch support. Whatever the reason, I think I'm gonna live now!

Being laid up allowed me to do a fair amount of knitting and crocheting (how else does one recover?) That's the bright side.

Snowed some today, but it melted by the end of the day.

Loved all the fish recipes! Thank you so much.

I'll keep my tea warm and enjoy the weekend tea party...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While out and about today Amy and I found our way to John Lewis on Oxford street. Some how we ended up by the wool. :roll: we got a couple books. Then no did the unthinkable, I bought some lovely wool to make myself a jumper. I even made sure it is all the same die lot. :shock: I never do that for myself.


Caren, your trip sounds like loads of fun. I love the yarn for your sweater!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have some of my MIL's longer (10"?) DPNs that I'll never use - let me know what sizes you're looking for and I'll include them in the box with more za'atar (I promise I'll get to it this week...this not being able to breathe very well has really slowed me down.)!!



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, favorite colours all in one ball. It is up on the 4th floor, walked righ to it. AS if I knew where to find it :roll: was looking for some rather long double ended needles but, they didn't have any.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of my face with the bruising. There's also a bit of bruise on nose bridge where glasses sat and bruise is developing in lower face below cheekbones. Dr says I was very lucky, did the right thing to fold hands into my chest, even though that caused a Technicolor bruise on my boob. I have a small bruise on knee in fleshy area and hand is bruised along outer side but nothing else except head. She said it was healing nicely and tomorrow I can take a shower!!


Wow looks like you are lucky to not be hurt worse, not sure where you fell our what you feel on but so glad you weren't hurt worse. Love your kitty shirt!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Precious pictures. Mom looks great and big brother is such a doll himself. Ylea looks to be a fairly big newborn from the picture. How much did she weigh and length? Thank you for sharing these. EDIT: Saw her weight and that big brother is only 2. That may well explain why she looks big...I thought he was perhaps 4! Great looking children.


PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Here's some more photos taken this afternoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely yarn Caren. It really sounds like you are having a wonderful and much needed relaxing yet fun trip.


NanaCaren said:


> While in Yorkshire we went to the market just to look around. while there we found a couple balls of yarn a a few pairs of needles. A couple days later we went back that one was in Huddersfield. We Also went to the market while in York. Our Haul from those places.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that yarn is magnificent!!! You deserve it and I'm so glad you got it for YOU! Really, love that yarn.


NanaCaren said:


> While out and about today Amy and I found our way to John Lewis on Oxford street. Some how we ended up by the wool. :roll: we got a couple books. Then no did the unthinkable, I bought some lovely wool to make myself a jumper. I even made sure it is all the same die lot. :shock: I never do that for myself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome fibermcgivver! So glad you've joined us. Sorry to hear you had to have surgery; was that on the knee injury? Will keep you in prayer for speedy recovery. Glad you were able to use recovery time to get some knitting done. Are you working on Christmas presents?


fibermcgivver said:


> Hi to all Tea Party attendees: I can relate to Kansas regarding her fall, only my knee was injured. Getting a head-type injury is a lot more scary. I did have to have repair surgery about 10 days ago and FINALLY today, I think the knee is actually going to shape up. Not sure if it's due to the exercises I've been doing or putting on my ortha-heel slippers with good arch support. Whatever the reason, I think I'm gonna live now!
> 
> Being laid up allowed me to do a fair amount of knitting and crocheting (how else does one recover?) That's the bright side.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kate thanks for opening, Darowil the summary is very helpful thank you.

Kansas gma warm compresses will help the bruises go away faster. That's what they told me in the hospital years ago and it helped me.

Purplefi congrats on the new granddaughter!! Pictures of all the family are lovely.

Gwen love your kitchen! Will you come do mine, please? Lol

Rookie sounds like you haven't been sleeping sorry for that i generally sleep well but when i don't i know i feel awful. Why is your Dr tough about telling your anxiety meds? Mine tells me i don't take them often enough, which i don't i try to tough it all out.

Julie hope that things are going better with you and that you have enjoyed the visits.

Caren envy you being on vacation, I have only been to Europe once but loved it. Hope your having a fabulous time. You deserve to be spoiled and to buy enough yarn for a jumper for yourself. I try to remember to check dye lots......not always successful. Love the colors

Welcome to all our new folks, always glad to have more voices in the group. 

Hope that Sam is doing well and his computer fixed soon.

Ended up being out of work 3 days this week. Dr did cat scan, appendix is slightly enlarged and has a possible partial blockage as it didn't fill with the contrast like it should have. They (Dr. and surgeon) want me to do colonoscopy first then if that doesn't show anything they will proceed with appendix. Dr says pain in having shouldnt be from the cysts on kidneys or ovaries so trying to find another answer. DH is still sitting for jobs though he had started including some nursing positions also. The poor man just had a nervous breakdown, he should have taken a bit of time from graduation to working. 3 years of full time school full time working only 2-3 hours of sleep at a time and my having cancer, he was entitled to a breakdown. Knew he would come through it just needed some time.

Haven't been able to keep up here too much going on and knitting helps distract from pain better than reading. Think of you all daily though and include you in my prayers.

Love and hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie....could you send me the recipe (salad I think it was originally posted) for using the Za'atar? I haven't been able to find it and would like to try the spice you gave us. If not can you recommend one (a recipe) to use? Thanking you in advance. 



RookieRetiree said:


> I have some of my MIL's longer (10"?) DPNs that I'll never use - let me know what sizes you're looking for and I'll include them in the box with more za'atar (I promise I'll get to it this week...this not being able to breathe very well has really slowed me down.)!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Would LOVE to come help you do your kitchen. Just would need to have time to save up some $$ for the trip! LOL

Have been keeping you in prayer to find out what is going on with your insides. Sorry you've been having pain and missing work. Continuing to think positive thoughts and prayers concerning this. Also for DH and circumstances. I agree with you that between school full time, working, and worrying about you he needs some down time. Keeping him in my prayers also Remember we are not given more than we can bear though at times it sure seems as if HE has us mixed up with someone else. I know you both will make it through this rough patch. {{{{HUGS}}}}


Pup lover said:


> Kate thanks for opening, Darowil the summary is very helpful thank you.
> 
> Kansas gma warm compresses will help the bruises go away faster. That's what they told me in the hospital years ago and it helped me.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

fibermcgivver said:


> Hi to all Tea Party attendees: I can relate to Kansas regarding her fall, only my knee was injured. Getting a head-type injury is a lot more scary. I did have to have repair surgery about 10 days ago and FINALLY today, I think the knee is actually going to shape up. Not sure if it's due to the exercises I've been doing or putting on my ortha-heel slippers with good arch support. Whatever the reason, I think I'm gonna live now!
> 
> Being laid up allowed me to do a fair amount of knitting and crocheting (how else does one recover?) That's the bright side.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the tea party. We are actually here all week long and then on Friday a new party gets started.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been so busy for a non work day. I tired myself out with shopping, doing dishes, getting Matthew's hair cut, brunch with my sons, laundry, cooking, dishes and more shopping. Now it is time to get some sleep, but need to finish laundry and more dishes.

Dawn...Praying for you and DH. I am hoping your pain is nothing major.

Has anyone heard from Shirley recently? I don't recall seeing anything from Gagesmom as of late either. I hope they are just busy.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got time to check up on you guys, so went to this page first. Puplover, I can so understand your anxiety. Gwen is so right, sometimes it feels like he gets us mixed up with maybe others. As I am sure you know, going just one day at a time or one hour at a time is sometimes the best way to go. You are in my prayers and thoughts. 
Will have to continue reading backwards to catch up, it sounds like there is some new babies and caren has been having a good time and found a yarn shop. So will have to read backwards.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

For Gwen and whomever else would like the Lebanese chickpea salad recipe:

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/03/lebanese-chopped-salad-with-chickpeas.html

I took the liberty of adding some rice to the salad. You can look up any recipes using za'atar...I made a loaf of the crusty bread made in the dutch oven and put some olive oil and za'atar on top (yummy with hummus). The spice is used in marinades, aiolis, grilling seasoning, etc.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice day-- better enjoy it and tomorrow as we have a deep cold spell coming for the next week and possibly snow. Did a short walk this morning, the first since the fall and it went well. Helped rescue a young raccoon from a deep trash dumpster and gave the alum cans I had gathered to a homeless guy that I see from time to time. Then got my [email protected]! Felt sooo good. Picked up a friend and drove to Topeka for Red Lobster. We had a lovely time and such a nice waiter. Then home and worked in yard for an hour or so. Still feeling some effects of fall as lifting and pulling is hard. But got a last watering done so now can put away hoses tomorrow. I am so not ready for winter.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Puplover, prayers for you and DH.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Puplover, prayers for you and DH.


...and from me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Puplover, prayers for you and DH.


From me, too, and I would suspect from all on KTP. This is a supportive bunch of really good people.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi, the baby is so pretty and little brother looks so proud.
Loved all the yarn Caren found. Some fun days of knitting ahead for her.
The Fallen Women Club, sounds interesting!,, hopefully we will all stay upright and not get any more bumps and bruises.
I am almost caught up I think, thanks Kate for starting us out and your recipes.
Have had a busy last few days, picked my mom up on Thursday and she has been staying with me and I have taken her shopping and all over. She has had so much fun and it has been good for both of us. She gets around pretty well for 82 and as long as she wants to go my sister and I will take her. 
Hugs to all and welcome to all the newcomers. This is one great place to be.
Also glad Matthew got a new chair for drawing. Now he is all set to create. And I bet the haircut is a great one also.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, forgot to add, love the new kitchen. It is always amazing what new paint can do and the sore muscles I get when I do it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Gloria, quince paste is bit like very thick fruit leather, made with all the fruit left over after straining the liquid for jelly. It keeps perfectly in the fridge for at least a year, and is a great accompaniment to cheese, especially sharp cheddar.


I have never heard of Quince before, I googled it, looks like it must be very pretty when in flower. Obviously won't gow in our northern climate.
Always say I learn something new most days on KTP.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a while, Been really busy with poppies and my FM has been playing up.
> 
> I was woken by the phone early this morning, it was my Ds ringing t o say that gk5 arrived this morning at 6am French time. Her name is Ylea Morgane. Mother and baby are fine. I'll post some photos when I get them.
> 
> hugs to everyone.


Hi! We have been missing you. The photos of the poppies we have seen here have been beautiful. I am sorry about the FM flair. It has been hitting here also. I've also had headaches on the verge of migraines. I finally gave in and went to the chiropractor yesterday. It's gone!

Congratulations to you and the family. Yay! Another TP grand we get to drool over!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Puplover, (my spell check inssts you are Pullover) hope you get the appendix problem sorted out soon, it seems in recent years so many people have them burst before the doctors do something, I hope they get yours out soon & get you out of pain. 
Hopefully your DH will find a suitable job soon & get feeling better soon.
Lovely yarn Caren, can't wait to see what you make

We went to the fall supper in the next little town, what a feast. Ham & roast beef, salads & 6 kinds of vegetables. Then many desserts to choose from, I had black Forrest cake. all for $12/plate, except for the meat everything is donated so a great fundraiser for the little hall in a town of 100 people. I think about 250 people served.we love going to these as you see lots of people from the area & get to visit. I saw one of my cousins I haven't seen in. 3 or 4 yrs.
On the way home we stopped for coffee with some friends so was a nice evening out. :roll: :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sounds like you're set for Christmas knitting! I'm on the home stretch with mine. Only one pair of socks to finish and I MAY make a couple of pairs of mittens to match a couple of completed scarves.
> How is your mom, Tami? Is she still in rehab?
> Junek


I started Arriana's mittens today. They are about half finished. As they are thumbless, I put them on one 40" needle and am doing them 2 at a time, magic loop. Sounds like I should have done what you did and started earlier!!

Mom is still in rehab. We went to see her this afternoon for a short while. She was resting in bed. I had taken pictures of the kids, grands and DH, as requested by DSIL. I thought she would have a bulletin board, but didn't see one. So I bought clear acryllic frames and took in for them. What did I see today but a bulletin board! Oh well. Arriana had fun looking at the pictures, and wanting to hold them. She was a very good girl while visiting, and made great grammy smile! Mom seems better, and was in therapy when I went on Wed. One of the therapists talked to me for a minute when she wasn't with a patient and said she had mom the day before, and mom didn't let her do much with her. Some of the problem was getting the pain meds regulated just right. Some of the problem is mom being mom. When I explained the dementia, and that her sister had passed about a month and a half ago, that mom had just pretty much quit eating, and had to be made to get out of bed, she understood that it was going to take a little more effort on their part to get mom to do some things. She appreciated the back ground, so they could help mom more. Mom was doing a little more on Wed. tho. She wasn't happy with the extra pain, and doesn't understand it most of the time. She did let them manipulate her legs, and she did some standing at the parallel bars on her "good" leg before lunch. So she is making a little progress. She seemed happy to see us today. Thanks for asking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, my, you have it MUCH worse-- how awful. I was just so lucky. My worst problem was not taking a shower/wash hair and trying to sleep flat. And I love the Fallen Women Club! There are several on here that qualify. LOL


Add me to that club please. My last fall was in April, and did the same thing as Kansasgma did, caught my toe on a curb. Wrist and knees got it, knees the worst. Hopefully, it is the last time any of us fall!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to the fall supper in the next little town, what a feast. Ham & roast beef, salads & 6 kinds of vegetables. Then many desserts to choose from, I had black Forrest cake. all for $12/plate, except for the meat everything is donated so a great fundraiser for the little hall in a town of 100 people. :


What a nice evening-- glad you could do it and had a fun time. Food sounds wonderful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, can't stop as LM wnts to make some cupcakes, but here are a couple of photos....


They are both beautiful girls!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome to our newest visitors to the tea party. I hope you will find the time to join us throughout the week and share what you are doing-knitting, cooking or just enjoying family. We love to hear from you.
> 
> I would like to stay our the the Fallen Women Club as long as I possible can. It gets harder the older we get.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers for you FIL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Here's some more photos taken this afternoon.


So precious!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good night everyone! Hugs and prayers where needed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover - continued prayers and hugs coming your way. Hope you find an easy and short term solution to your pain and health issues. Hoping that DH gets some rest and able to rejuvenate and find good work. You've both been through so much these past few years.

Pacer - prayers for FIL. Hope he gets better soon.

Tami - prayers going out for your Mom. Hope she gets better a little bit each and every day.

We're doing out Thanksgiving early so that the in-laws can have the real Thanksgiving. Therefore, I will be busy cleaning house and getting the cooking ready..have to get to feeling better though; it sure has been a slow moving bug...wish it would make a speedier exit.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your yarn is gorgeous. Looking forward to seeing the finished
> jumper!
> Junek


Thank you! Ian looking forward to working on it. They wool is so soft.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of Quince before, I googled it, looks like it must be very pretty when in flower. Obviously won't gow in our northern climate.
> Always say I learn something new most days on KTP.


They are quite an ancient fruit- not juicy or suited to eating as is- they show up in the cuisine of the Middle East, especially (I think I remember this right ) that of Iran (Persia). This may be where the quince paste originates- I am being too lazy to check it in my book of Middle Eastern Recipes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Caren, your trip sounds like loads of fun. I love the yarn for your sweater!!


It is loads of fun, we are finding things I haven't seen before. When I saw that wool I feel in love with it straight away.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from London where it is starting to sound busy out on the streets. 

A couple photos from yesterday's travels. 

Healing energy to those in need. Hugs all way round. Extra gentle hugs for the newest grand baby.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have some of my MIL's longer (10"?) DPNs that I'll never use - let me know what sizes you're looking for and I'll include them in the box with more za'atar (I promise I'll get to it this week...this not being able to breathe very well has really slowed me down.)!!


I am looking for 0, 2 1/4, 2 3/4, 3 1/4, no rush for the zatar, I understand not being able to breath. Get better soon., can't have you being sick.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely yarn Caren. It really sounds like you are having a wonderful and much needed relaxing yet fun trip.


Oh I am having a wonderful time. Last week was the best, lots of great memories and firsts. We just did whatever most days, planned what we were doing the night before. If needed changed things up. Very much needed this holiday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Have had a quick read but decided I need to get packed today so that if I need to do anything else I will have tomorrow to do it. So off to pack.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good morning all. Just trying to catch up on all the happenings. I have not had much free time over the last week. I took on a job which is far more time consuming and onerous than I ever wanted (or needed). However only two and half days next week and then I'm done. Won't be volunteering for that one again! I must learn to say NO! 
PurpleFi - Congratulations on the arrival of beautiful little Ylea. She is adorable!
Gwen - you have done a great job with your kitchen, it looks so pretty. No wonder you're tired! Have you decided on the drawer handles yet? I really don't know which ones I would go far.
Kansasgma - So sorry to hear of your fall, your bruising is spectacular. I hope you are beginning to feel a bit better by now.
Caren - It sounds like you're having a lovely holiday! Knowing your interest in food - whilst in London you may enjoy a visit to Borough Market just near London Bridge on the South Bank. Lots of interesting tastes! Hope to catch up with you soon!
I made another trip up to the Tower of London yesterday as DS wanted to see the poppies so I tagged along with him. The crowds there were huge compared to when I went about a month ago but at least I remembered my camera this time. Will post a few more pictures if anyone's interested. The last poppy will be planted on Tuesday, then they have a huge project to dismantle the whole thing. 
I know I have left out many people I should have commented on but can't remember them all so I'll just send wishes for good health and happiness to all in the coming week. xx


----------



## handyandrea (Mar 13, 2012)

Good morning, all. Many thanks for your messages of welcome. I have been dipping in and out of Tea Party for a while, but took my time before adding my comments. Main reason, I am much better at knitting and crochet than I am at using computer , usually end up asking my grandson for help! Have a good week, everyone


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, More lovely photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> While out and about today Amy and I found our way to John Lewis on Oxford street. Some how we ended up by the wool. :roll: we got a couple books. Then no did the unthinkable, I bought some lovely wool to make myself a jumper. I even made sure it is all the same die lot. :shock: I never do that for myself.


I love your haul. I am glad you spoiled yourself :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Puplover, prayers for you and DH.


Echoed this side of the pond.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are quite an ancient fruit- not juicy or suited to eating as is- they show up in the cuisine of the Middle East, especially (I think I remember this right ) that of Iran (Persia). This may be where the quince paste originates- I am being too lazy to check it in my book of Middle Eastern Recipes.


They dined on mince, and slices of quince,
Which they ate with a runcible spoon;

The Owl and the Pussycat Edward Lear

I learnt this as a child but I was VERY grown up before I tasted quince!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from London where it is starting to sound busy out on the streets.
> 
> A couple photos from yesterday's travels.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Hugs all way round. Extra gentle hugs for the newest grand baby.


That is funny :XD: I loved the photos of London :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have had a quick read but decided I need to get packed today so that if I need to do anything else I will have tomorrow to do it. So off to pack.


Oh my! Yes you had best pack, says me who oacked and unpacked several times.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is funny :XD: I loved the photos of London :thumbup:


Thanks :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> Hi to all Tea Party attendees: I can relate to Kansas regarding her fall, only my knee was injured. Getting a head-type injury is a lot more scary. I did have to have repair surgery about 10 days ago and FINALLY today, I think the knee is actually going to shape up. Not sure if it's due to the exercises I've been doing or putting on my ortha-heel slippers with good arch support. Whatever the reason, I think I'm gonna live now!
> 
> Being laid up allowed me to do a fair amount of knitting and crocheting (how else does one recover?) That's the bright side.
> 
> ...


Welcome, I don't think you've joined us before. I hope you'll come back often and share what you're knitting/crocheting.
I'm sorry to hear you had such a bad fall that you needed surgery.
Love your username!

Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Kate thanks for opening, Darowil the summary is very helpful thank you.
> 
> Kansas gma warm compresses will help the bruises go away faster. That's what they told me in the hospital years ago and it helped me.
> 
> ...


I hope the Dr can soon find the cause of your problem. I know you hated to miss work.
Glad your DH is feeling better about the job situation.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

We are settled into our new hotel. Going to head out for a little bit, have already decided on where to eat tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning all. Just trying to catch up on all the happenings. I have not had much free time over the last week. I took on a job which is far more time consuming and onerous than I ever wanted (or needed). However only two and half days next week and then I'm done. Won't be volunteering for that one again! I must learn to say NO!
> PurpleFi - Congratulations on the arrival of beautiful little Ylea. She is adorable!
> Gwen - you have done a great job with your kitchen, it looks so pretty. No wonder you're tired! Have you decided on the drawer handles yet? I really don't know which ones I would go far.
> Kansasgma - So sorry to hear of your fall, your bruising is spectacular. I hope you are beginning to feel a bit better by now.
> ...


Oh yes the market is on our must see list, Amy has penciled it in. Yes please post photos one can never have too many of them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Tami, even if I don't always remember to ask about your mom, I always remember her in my prayers. I'm glad she's having some good days. I'm sure having her background information will be a big help when they're giving her physical therapy...understanding her mental and emotional problem will make their job easier.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my! Yes you had best pack, says me who oacked and unpacked several times.


Think I'm as done as I can be for now.
Very cold weather for me- low teens (centigrade) most of the week- which is a very cold winters day for me. And I was told today by someone that NZ cold feels very cold. Must check again that I have enough warm clothes- knew it would be colder than here but sertinly wasn't expecting it to be so cold so close to summer!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from London where it is starting to sound busy out on the streets.
> 
> A couple photos from yesterday's travels.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Hugs all way round. Extra gentle hugs for the newest grand baby.


Good morning, Caren...thank you for the lovely pictures of London. I'm sure you have an exciting day planned. I'm looking forward to hearing all about it and seeing pictures of your delicious meals!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> We are settled into our new hotel. Going to head out for a little bit, have already decided on where to eat tonight.


Have a lovely day and a good meal tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

handyandrea said:


> Good morning, all. Many thanks for your messages of welcome. I have been dipping in and out of Tea Party for a while, but took my time before adding my comments. Main reason, I am much better at knitting and crochet than I am at using computer , usually end up asking my grandson for help! Have a good week, everyone


Glad you decided to comment. Isn't it great to have a personal computer guru!? I call on my son since I only know enough to mess things up!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Angel - The Borough market is very near where my brother's rented flat was and where we stayed when we were in London. Had to travel through there each time we'd head for the Underground...what wonderful memories.



angelam said:


> Good morning all. Just trying to catch up on all the happenings. I have not had much free time over the last week. I took on a job which is far more time consuming and onerous than I ever wanted (or needed). However only two and half days next week and then I'm done. Won't be volunteering for that one again! I must learn to say NO!
> PurpleFi - Congratulations on the arrival of beautiful little Ylea. She is adorable!
> Gwen - you have done a great job with your kitchen, it looks so pretty. No wonder you're tired! Have you decided on the drawer handles yet? I really don't know which ones I would go far.
> Kansasgma - So sorry to hear of your fall, your bruising is spectacular. I hope you are beginning to feel a bit better by now.
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of Quince before, I googled it, looks like it must be very pretty when in flower. Obviously won't gow in our northern climate.
> Always say I learn something new most days on KTP.


There is a flowering quince in our neighborhood (ornamental---no useable fruits, I think) and it is the most beautiful coral color. I look forward to it each spring.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from London where it is starting to sound busy out on the streets.
> 
> A couple photos from yesterday's travels.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Hugs all way round. Extra gentle hugs for the newest grand baby.


Oh, love Grumpy Cat-- just perfect for morning coffee.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> They dined on mince, and slices of quince,
> Which they ate with a runcible spoon;
> 
> The Owl and the Pussycat Edward Lear
> ...


I was trying to remember this...one of my favorites too. Have always loved the mince/quince rhyme. And the runcible spoon.
Just looked up runcible in Wikipedia--I knew it was a "made-up" word but there is lots of other fun information there.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

handyandrea said:


> I am much better at knitting and crochet than I am at using computer , usually end up asking my grandson for help!


Most of us would probably agree with that but a couple are pretty good at it and often can help figure out what to do. My DGDs are good at it, live too far away but sometimes manage help long distance.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Here's some more photos taken this afternoon.


Beautiful photo's. Looks as though her big brother is ready and willing to help with her feeding or whatever.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> While out and about today Amy and I found our way to John Lewis on Oxford street. Some how we ended up by the wool. :roll: we got a couple books. Then no did the unthinkable, I bought some lovely wool to make myself a jumper. I even made sure it is all the same die lot. :shock: I never do that for myself.


Ha! Gorgeous wool, love the pattern, you will have to post a photo when you have it finished.
Why is it that we never seem to treat ourselves? Good for you in buying something special for yourself.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Angel - The Borough market is very near where my brother's rented flat was and where we stayed when we were in London. Had to travel through there each time we'd head for the Underground...what wonderful memories.


An interesting area indeed! Full of character. My DD lived near there when she was a nurse at Guy's Hospital. Was through there yesterday on our way back from the Tower.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Rookie! I've saved it to Evernote. 


RookieRetiree said:


> For Gwen and whomever else would like the Lebanese chickpea salad recipe:
> 
> http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/03/lebanese-chopped-salad-with-chickpeas.html
> 
> I took the liberty of adding some rice to the salad. You can look up any recipes using za'atar...I made a loaf of the crusty bread made in the dutch oven and put some olive oil and za'atar on top (yummy with hummus). The spice is used in marinades, aiolis, grilling seasoning, etc.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been using the Kirkland's salt substitute (okayed by DASH) and have learned to like it on almost all things including baked potato...still need some salt on some things, but learning to live well without it.


I'm laughing as I'm sitting here thinking, hmmm! Seems people have a hangup with Salt as some do with Cigarettes. 
My Mother had high blood pressure, sometimes low BP, I guess her doctor told her "NO SALT" that must've been back in the early 50's. She never cooked with salt, only time the salt shaker was on the table was when we had eggs.
Guess as she never used salt I never did either when I started cooking. My husband never noticed that the veg's etc., didn't have salt added to them. Only the spaetzle/noodles, there I added maybe 1/2 a teaspoon to the boiling water.
When I bake potato's, I use rosemary or basil, actually to most of my roasted veg's I use these spices. Really delicious and no one knows that the salt is missing.

Try and go 'cold turkey' as we say, meaning just stop using it, it's mind over matter that's all.
Still we say "Good Luck" with your dieting no matter how you are doing it.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I love the updates of your travels. I'm the typical armchair traveler!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Me too!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning from sunny GA. It is currently 45F and suppose to reach 67F today. DH has gone to the flea market and DD is headed out to work. I'm just sipping on coffee about to knit. Just got off the phone with Marianne. She is planning on coming down Tuesday. Hope that works out. It will be a nice visit where we just sit and knit away. Marianne isn't getting much sleep lately due to her mom. It is wearing on her. 

Silly me ordered the knobs for the top cabinets but not the bottom ones.
I decided to take some of the old ones and spray painted them a burnt orange/terracotta color this morning and if they turn out will use them on the bottom cabinets. Can we say "eclectic"....ROFL. Just don't want to spend more $$ on knobs. 

Off to knit...TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Forgot one more thing I was going to share....there was conversation here earlier about using hay bales to insulate around the outside of the house. Last night I mentioned it to DH. He said NO! We would not have bales of hay around the house. (I swear sometimes I just can't figure him out) Anyway I said something about how I wished we could get insulation in the floors and walls. DANG if he didn't say to call and get a free estimate as to the cost. Now that may sound great but he just kills me; when we were more financially solid and I wanted to get this done he would have nothing to do with the idea. Now, we are on a fixed income and he says to check into it. He just doesn't make sense sometimes. Men! Anyway, I am going to call about getting estimates. Figure if we can't swing it, which I doubt we will be able to right now, at least I'll have a goal to work toward so that will be helpful.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot one more thing I was going to share....there was conversation here earlier about using hay bales to insulate around the outside of the house. Last night I mentioned it to DH. He said NO! We would not have bales of hay around the house. (I swear sometimes I just can't figure him out) Anyway I said something about how I wished we could get insulation in the floors and walls. DANG if he didn't say to call and get a free estimate as to the cost. Now that may sound great but he just kills me; when we were more financially solid and I wanted to get this done he would have nothing to do with the idea. Now, we are on a fixed income and he says to check into it. He just doesn't make sense sometimes. Men! Anyway, I am going to call about getting estimates. Figure if we can't swing it, which I doubt we will be able to right now, at least I'll have a goal to work toward so that will be helpful.


When I added insulation and upgraded the windows to more energy efficient there was a rebate from the utility company of about half the cost of the upgrades. When you get your estimates, be sure and ask if there is a rebate in your area. The dollar amount was half the cost of the upgrades. Since I have done this, I have a warmer and more comfortable home and a reduced utility bill. Insulation may pay off in the long run, even with a limited income. Worth looking into.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm laughing as I'm sitting here thinking, hmmm! My husband never noticed that the veg's etc., didn't have salt added to them. Only the spaetzle/noodles, there I added maybe 1/2 a teaspoon to the boiling water.
> When I bake potato's, I use rosemary or basil, actually to most of my roasted veg's I use these spices. Really delicious and no one knows that the salt is missing.quote]
> 
> Spaetzle are so good...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm laughing as I'm sitting here thinking, hmmm! My husband never noticed that the veg's etc., didn't have salt added to them. Only the spaetzle/noodles, there I added maybe 1/2 a teaspoon to the boiling water.
> When I bake potato's, I use rosemary or basil, actually to most of my roasted veg's I use these spices. Really delicious and no one knows that the salt is missing.quote]
> 
> Spaetzle are so good...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome to our newest visitors to the tea party. I hope you will find the time to join us throughout the week and share what you are doing-knitting, cooking or just enjoying family. We love to hear from you.
> 
> I would like to stay our the the Fallen Women Club as long as I possible can. It gets harder the older we get.
> 
> ...


Giving yourself a break is a good thing, especially if it only cost you $8. 
I do hope and pray that FIL is doing much better soon.
Hi Matthew!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you it was, good thing we decided to eat before we went out and about. Was after 4pm by the time we stopped and ate. The food was delicious. Had a wonderful day up until the rain on our walk back.


Ooh yum!!! 
What would London be without a bit of rain? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Here's some more photos taken this afternoon.


Lovely DIL, and the children are so very cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While in Yorkshire we went to the market just to look around. while there we found a couple balls of yarn a a few pairs of needles. A couple days later we went back that one was in Huddersfield. We Also went to the market while in York. Our Haul from those places.


That looks as good as the food.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While out and about today Amy and I found our way to John Lewis on Oxford street. Some how we ended up by the wool. :roll: we got a couple books. Then no did the unthinkable, I bought some lovely wool to make myself a jumper. I even made sure it is all the same die lot. :shock: I never do that for myself.


 :shock: Wonder how that happened. LOL

Good, you deserve to make yourself a jumper, can't wait to see it when you finish. 
And don't let the girls talk you into making it for one of them. lolol I know how that goes. :roll: 
Keep on having fun! 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> If it is okay to spoil the grandchildren then it is okay to spoil yourself as well. Don't feel guilty as I know you do for others more than you do for yourself. Enjoy while you can.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well said.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, prayers for your Mom. 
Caren, enjoying your travels vicariously.
Gwen, great idea with knobs. If you end up not liking them you can always order other ones. Give Marianne a big hug for Mr. It has been awhile since you two were able to get together, hasn't it?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kiwifrau said:



> My Mother had high blood pressure, sometimes low BP, I guess her doctor told her "NO SALT" that must've been back in the early 50's. :


And much easier to do "no salt" if you cook all your own food. Prepared stuff is SOOOO high in sodium. I've reached the point I would like to eat out more or at least buy frozen meals but most are just too high. I splurge every now and then but make up by REALLY watching food the next couple days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot one more thing I was going to share....there was conversation here earlier about using hay bales to insulate around the outside of the house. Last night I mentioned it to DH. He said NO! We would not have bales of hay around the house. (I swear sometimes I just can't figure him out) Anyway I said something about how I wished we could get insulation in the floors and walls. DANG if he didn't say to call and get a free estimate as to the cost. Now that may sound great but he just kills me; when we were more financially solid and I wanted to get this done he would have nothing to do with the idea. Now, we are on a fixed income and he says to check into it. He just doesn't make sense sometimes. Men! Anyway, I am going to call about getting estimates. Figure if we can't swing it, which I doubt we will be able to right now, at least I'll have a goal to work toward so that will be helpful.


He must be thinking about bringing down the heating/cooling bill long-term. Only way I can figure out his thinking. :XD:

Oh what fun to see Marianne. So sorry she is sleep deprived. That makes everything so difficult and not good for one's health. Give her a big hug from me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, good on you spoiling yourself. Lovely colors and Rowan jumper is beautiful.
> Josephine, beautiful family.
> Maya and I walked an hour. First time since September. Stopped to draw and discovered pencil had no lead. Rested and enjoyed sitting under salt cedar tree in shade. 75 degrees with light breeze. Drank almost whole bottle of water. Not even bushes. Just pleasantly tired. Did have nap this morning.


Wonderful that you are feeling much better, and I'm sure Maya enjoyed it. 
Pats for Maya.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've cut way down on salt that I personally add to things, but there's so much it in anything pre-packaged. It does affect my BP which is why I limit it---but do realize that we do need some iodized salt in the diet. My FIL was notorious for his salt usage---even had salt shakers hidden in basement ceiling beams and had his own personal shaker at the holiday table. Salt won't cause high BP, but if you already have problematic BP, Drs. suggest limiting it's intake. I'm feeling the same way about sugars (especially artificial ones) these days and limit them as much as I can. What we're eating now is a far cry from what I used to eat on the farm growing up..now that was truly from organic field to table.



kiwifrau said:


> I'm laughing as I'm sitting here thinking, hmmm! Seems people have a hangup with Salt as some do with Cigarettes.
> My Mother had high blood pressure, sometimes low BP, I guess her doctor told her "NO SALT" that must've been back in the early 50's. She never cooked with salt, only time the salt shaker was on the table was when we had eggs.
> Guess as she never used salt I never did either when I started cooking. My husband never noticed that the veg's etc., didn't have salt added to them. Only the spaetzle/noodles, there I added maybe 1/2 a teaspoon to the boiling water.
> When I bake potato's, I use rosemary or basil, actually to most of my roasted veg's I use these spices. Really delicious and no one knows that the salt is missing.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dawn, I hope that they are able to find a solution to your pain soon, and get it taken care of. 
Hoping also that DH is able to find a position that is much better suited to him soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from London where it is starting to sound busy out on the streets.
> 
> A couple photos from yesterday's travels.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Hugs all way round. Extra gentle hugs for the newest grand baby.


Great photos, love the sepia ones. 
I want to go. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH is on his way to a Buffalo Bills game with both grandsons and DIL. Son was supposed to go but he is on tour and DIL is as big a football fan as any. It was DGS#1's birthday present. Tickets were a lot so I chose not to go as we don't have season tickets and they apparently he got tickets at a raised price from someone who gave their tickets up for the money. They will be sitting near where the Bill's come out of the tunnel about 14 rows up so they should be able to see the players faces. Should be a high of 45f/20c.

I'm still in my nightgown and having a salad of sunflower sprouts, microgreens, cilantro, mint, swiss chard, radish, sweet onion, some sort of squash with seeds cut up on it and fresh orange juice for dressing with roasted pumpkin seed oil. I know it sounds weird but after 2 yrs. of eating like this I actually crave things like this. Can't believe the change it has made. I may even get to move back upstairs since I can do the stairs again. Not 100% without pain but I sure am smiling.

Pup Lover, sure hope you get everything sorted out with the tests. Thinking of you and DH. Remembering both of you and carry you close to my heart. Hope you are soon out of pain and able to get back to work. Healing wishes coming your way. :thumbup:

I'm way behind. Know I need to look at Purple's posts to see a wonderful new baby. Congratulations Purple.
Caren, will check to see your photos and updates. Just so happy for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hugs to all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from sunny GA. It is currently 45F and suppose to reach 67F today. DH has gone to the flea market and DD is headed out to work. I'm just sipping on coffee about to knit. Just got off the phone with Marianne. She is planning on coming down Tuesday. Hope that works out. It will be a nice visit where we just sit and knit away. Marianne isn't getting much sleep lately due to her mom. It is wearing on her.
> 
> Silly me ordered the knobs for the top cabinets but not the bottom ones.
> I decided to take some of the old ones and spray painted them a burnt orange/terracotta color this morning and if they turn out will use them on the bottom cabinets. Can we say "eclectic"....ROFL. Just don't want to spend more $$ on knobs.
> ...


Who knows, perhaps you will love the burnt orange/terracotta color so much that you will do them all and return the others, lol!
Many times by sheer accident, the best solutions appear.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot one more thing I was going to share....there was conversation here earlier about using hay bales to insulate around the outside of the house. Last night I mentioned it to DH. He said NO! We would not have bales of hay around the house. (I swear sometimes I just can't figure him out) Anyway I said something about how I wished we could get insulation in the floors and walls. DANG if he didn't say to call and get a free estimate as to the cost. Now that may sound great but he just kills me; when we were more financially solid and I wanted to get this done he would have nothing to do with the idea. Now, we are on a fixed income and he says to check into it. He just doesn't make sense sometimes. Men! Anyway, I am going to call about getting estimates. Figure if we can't swing it, which I doubt we will be able to right now, at least I'll have a goal to work toward so that will be helpful.


Ha! Typical husbands.........

Pretty sure I had one of those. Giggle.

:roll: :roll:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you.
Daralene, salad sounds yummy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm laughing as I'm sitting here thinking, hmmm! Seems people have a hangup with Salt as some do with Cigarettes.
> My Mother had high blood pressure, sometimes low BP, I guess her doctor told her "NO SALT" that must've been back in the early 50's. She never cooked with salt, only time the salt shaker was on the table was when we had eggs.
> Guess as she never used salt I never did either when I started cooking. My husband never noticed that the veg's etc., didn't have salt added to them. Only the spaetzle/noodles, there I added maybe 1/2 a teaspoon to the boiling water.
> When I bake potato's, I use rosemary or basil, actually to most of my roasted veg's I use these spices. Really delicious and no one knows that the salt is missing.
> ...


Even though I take 2 blood pressure meds a day, my dr. told me NOT to avoid salt since it seems my sodium is low....go figure!!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, glad you got that chair for such a good deal and were able to have it put together. Well worth $8.

What is the Fallen Women's Club and are you President or just a member?

Sorry about FIL and hope he will be alright. That is just about my age and his relative younger than me, so it sure hits home. Healing Wishes for him.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> And much easier to do "no salt" if you cook all your own food. Prepared stuff is SOOOO high in sodium. I've reached the point I would like to eat out more or at least buy frozen meals but most are just too high. I splurge every now and then but make up by REALLY watching food the next couple days.


Yep! Mostly cook my own meals, actually prepare for several days at a time. Lots of work, but oh how I love going to the freezer, taking a meal out and reheating in the toaster oven or microwave. Depends on what it is. I'm saving so much time and money doing it this way, lol! More for wool etc..... Yeah! I do eat out once in awhile, not often though.

What I say to myself and don't laugh at this, when I'm finished my prepared meal I say "that was the best lunch (or supper) I've had all day". Ha! Do this to cheer myself up, as eating alone ain't so much fun. Always brings a smile to my face. Crazy old lady perhaps, but hey I can make fun of myself and always puts me in a good mood for the day/evening.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Even though I take 2 blood pressure meds a day, my dr. told me NOT to avoid salt since it seems my sodium is low....go figure!!!
> Junek


You are correct, one should listen and do as the doctor tells us as we are all different and eat different foods etc. The body does need salt, it's just by buying prepared foods, which I was guilty of years and years ago, there is way too much sodium in them. Some of the suppliers are now reducing the amount which is good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple Fi, just saw the photos of the new grandbaby and what a beautiful baby. So happy for you and that mom and baby are all well and perhaps should add that DS is well too.

Congratulations!!!! Beautiful grandchildren you have.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, I just saw these and thought of you and also of Margaret since she's the Queen of Socks. 
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter07/PATTlgs.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, so wonderful that you are back in England. Are you meeting up with any KTP'rs?

Enjoying seeing your photos so very much and so happy for you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Must away, off to participate in making GingerBread Houses at our Clubhouse. I wont be eating mine and no Grandchildren to pass it onto too, so will donate it to whoever. Just going to enjoy the fun and company of the other Woman.

Yesterday after I'd finished shopping, drove down to a farm in my area, they sell milk, cream, yogurt, egg nog, sour cream, cheese and chocolate milk that they make themselves. These are dairy products with no additives, would like to say "Straight from the Cow", lol! but just about.

"Straight from the Cow" was a saying I used to say to my Mother, whenever I went to one of my Uncles farm he had cows, all he did was use this small machine which if I remember correctly he called a Separator. Best tasting cream, milk, butter I ever had.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> You are correct, one should listen and do as the doctor tells us as we are all different and eat different foods etc. The body does need salt, it's just by buying prepared foods, which I was guilty of years and years ago, there is way too much sodium in them. Some of the suppliers are now reducing the amount which is good.


I've always been a salt craver. The doctor told me it is a symptom of adrenal fatigue. Interesting. Thank goodness I have very little salt now but once in a while would crave it so bad and satisfy it by chewing very salty things. Finally this craving is going away. Have my BP back down to normal with diet. My goodness, just thinking of all the things I have corrected with diet, now test negative for rheumatoid arthritis, BP normal, no longer pre-diabetic, can do stairs again, and chronic fatigue almost gone. Used to have a few hours up a day and they weren't good ones and now have whole days where I can go without a nap, but still take one when I'm home (unless company is coming.) I do love eating out and have been finding it easier to eat healthy out but do have to make special requests. Last night we had kale chips and I had buffalo tempeh (tastes like Buffalo wing sauce) with this fabulous marinated cabbage on it in a rice wrapper with salad greens. That was at a vegan restaurant but find ways of eating at regular restaurants too. Can you tell I am happy. At first I just did this as my doctor had helped me so with nutritional supplements, she doesn't sell them but tests me and tells me what I need. I needed a lot but what a change. Decided I couldn't afford to keep doing that so made food my medicine and just supplement it a little. Can't believe I actually could do this. Now little Sis is revamping her diet, not same as mine, but positive results for her too. She is doing Paleo. My tastes have actually changed. Rather amazing. Not sure I could do it if DH hadn't volunteered to do it with me. He lost his grandfather (who was in his 50's) to a heart attack and his dad had one at 60, so he had some motivation. Doctor wrote "Excellent" across his last report.

Most of you have probably heard me say this over and over, so sorry if this is a repeat for you. I just get excited sometimes and could relate to the salt. I think sometimes I just ate things for the salt on it not for the thing itself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> When I added insulation and upgraded the windows to more energy efficient there was a rebate from the utility company of about half the cost of the upgrades. When you get your estimates, be sure and ask if there is a rebate in your area. The dollar amount was half the cost of the upgrades. Since I have done this, I have a warmer and more comfortable home and a reduced utility bill. Insulation may pay off in the long run, even with a limited income. Worth looking into.


Here there are some grants for getting more energy efficient windows, insulation & the new LED lights. I think some grants are for seniors too. Definitely worth checking into. We built our house very energy efficient 30 yrs ago, there was a $3000 grant at that time for extra insulation & triple pane windows so our heating costs are not too bad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you have a recipe for the spaetzel noodles you would share? I have only had them a few times but really like them.


kiwifrau said:


> I'm laughing as I'm sitting here thinking, hmmm! Seems people have a hangup with Salt as some do with Cigarettes.
> My Mother had high blood pressure, sometimes low BP, I guess her doctor told her "NO SALT" that must've been back in the early 50's. She never cooked with salt, only time the salt shaker was on the table was when we had eggs.
> Guess as she never used salt I never did either when I started cooking. My husband never noticed that the veg's etc., didn't have salt added to them. Only the spaetzle/noodles, there I added maybe 1/2 a teaspoon to the boiling water.
> When I bake potato's, I use rosemary or basil, actually to most of my roasted veg's I use these spices. Really delicious and no one knows that the salt is missing.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Back when I wasn't having problems with my weight I found a spaetzle dish at an Austrian train station called Kasespaetzle, which is the spaetzle smothered in melted cheese, to which I added, probably not needed, salt. It was so delicious. My German friend made spaetzle and it was fun watching her make it. She had a special board and spatula just used for the spaetzle making. She would then add butter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Not sure if I told you....I don't have a cat or dog to ruin my knitting and yarn, so my dear little roomba did it for me. Left a bag on the floor with my yarn in it attached to a scarf on the night table and the roomba wound the yarn around every part it had. Broke the yarn in two places, but at least the scarf isn't damaged at all. Bad little roomba. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Must away, off to participate in making GingerBread Houses at our Clubhouse. I wont be eating mine and no Grandchildren to pass it onto too, so will donate it to whoever. Just going to enjoy the fun and company of the other Woman.
> 
> Yesterday after I'd finished shopping, drove down to a farm in my area, they sell milk, cream, yogurt, egg nog, sour cream, cheese and chocolate milk that they make themselves. These are dairy products with no additives, would like to say "Straight from the Cow", lol! but just about.
> 
> "Straight from the Cow" was a saying I used to say to my Mother, whenever I went to one of my Uncles farm he had cows, all he did was use this small machine which if I remember correctly he called a Separator. Best tasting cream, milk, butter I ever had.


Sounds like a great time. Some lucky family will receive a gingerbread house made by you and you have fun in the process. :thumbup: :thumbup:

What a lovely farm that sounds like and beautiful memories also.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here there are some grants for getting more energy efficient windows, insulation & the new LED lights. I think some grants are for seniors too. Definitely worth checking into. We built our house very energy efficient 30 yrs ago, there was a $3000 grant at that time for extra insulation & triple pane windows so our heating costs are not too bad.


Since I live in a well insulated apartment, the only thing I can do to save energy is my choice of light bulbs!! LOL!!
But that does save. I just had to change a flourescent bulb for the first time in 5 years. And it's in a lamp that burns all the time except at night. Little savings but wonder how many of the old type bulbs I would have used??
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here there are some grants for getting more energy efficient windows, insulation & the new LED lights. I think some grants are for seniors too. Definitely worth checking into. We built our house very energy efficient 30 yrs ago, there was a $3000 grant at that time for extra insulation & triple pane windows so our heating costs are not too bad.


Can't remember if there are any federal tax rebates now for energy efficient things-- worth a check.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I just realized I hadn't shared any of my sister's pictures in a while so here you go!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure if I told you....I don't have a cat or dog to ruin my knitting and yarn, so my dear little roomba did it for me. Bad little roomba :


One of the first things my new cats learn is yarn is mine, not theirs. They never play with a piece dragged on the floor, etc. And they really are good about it. We have lots of other toys and things that drag on floor, just not yarn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had milk cows when I was growing up, we had as many as 25 cows milked twice daily. We sold cream, the whole milk was run. Through a separator to get the cream. We then fed the skim milk to the pigs. When I was older we always kept one milk cow to have milk for the house. I was in college before I had milk that wasn't straight from the cow.



kiwifrau said:


> Must away, off to participate in making GingerBread Houses at our Clubhouse. I wont be eating mine and no Grandchildren to pass it onto too, so will donate it to whoever. Just going to enjoy the fun and company of the other Woman.
> 
> Yesterday after I'd finished shopping, drove down to a farm in my area, they sell milk, cream, yogurt, egg nog, sour cream, cheese and chocolate milk that they make themselves. These are dairy products with no additives, would like to say "Straight from the Cow", lol! but just about.
> 
> "Straight from the Cow" was a saying I used to say to my Mother, whenever I went to one of my Uncles farm he had cows, all he did was use this small machine which if I remember correctly he called a Separator. Best tasting cream, milk, butter I ever had.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, I just saw these and thought of you and also of Margaret since she's the Queen of Socks.
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter07/PATTlgs.html


It is interesting how things get different names- I have always called that design, Tree of Life- thanks for showing us this Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I just realized I hadn't shared any of my sister's pictures in a while so here you go!!
> Junek


That moon shot is superb!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello to everyone!!! The Fiber Fest was such fun yesterday. I have discovered that the new knitting group girls are terrible enablers!!! 

I came home with a book about sock architecture, that I've had my eye on for a while. The author was at the fiber fest and she autographed my book - sweet!  Then I purchased a pattern for a scarf, 8 oz. of gray alpaca roving and 4 oz. Shetland-Icelandic wool roving. My last purchases were tiny Turkish spindles (for on the go). I was particularly interested because of the way the holes were drilled into it, eliminating excess weight. Such a fun day!!! The alpaca that you see spun up is the first of two 4 oz. balls. I am spinning it as thinly as I can and will spin up the second ball on another bobbin and ply it together with the first one. I'm so excited to see how it turns out. Both rovings are so very clean...no veggie matter...ready to spin. I have plans for an infinity scarf...I think seed stitch on bigger needles so it looks a little more lacy...we will see. It was interesting to talk with my knitting ladies about fiber...some see the fiber and know exactly what they want to make with it and others have a pattern in mind and are hunting for what fiber they think will work best. Then there are some that look at the fiber and just have to have it, with no plans on what they are going to do with it - yet. To top it off, my rabbit lady neighbor down the block was there too. She had lots of interest at her booth. She waved when she saw me but I didn't want to get in the way. I hope she had lots of good sales! 

DH is mulching the last of the leaves with the lawn mower...BIG storm is heading our way, starting tonight. He already fired up the snow blower, checked the oil and filled up the gas. Everytime we watch the weather, the amounts go up and we are in the bulls-eye - yuck. Last night they said conservatively 8-10 inches but more likely 12-14 inches. That's too much for the first snow, right out of the shoot! I haven't listened to the weather yet this morning so hopefully, the amounts will be less and not more. Last night's news showed that stores are already crazy busy with people buying batteries and candles (figuring there will be power outages). From what I can see, I would like to pick up some milk but we have 1/2 gallon left so could do without it, if the stores are too crazy when we head out shortly.

Congratulations on the new g-baby, PurpleFi! 

God bless you all and I will check in later


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I just realized I hadn't shared any of my sister's pictures in a while so here you go!!
> Junek


Your sister does take a lovely photo. I did like them all but particularly the night time one. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I'm glad your diet changes have made such a great improvement in your health. I'm not sure I could follow your diet though.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Your sister does take a lovely photo. I did like them all but particularly the night time one. Thank you for posting.


Oh, echo that-- I love seeing your sis's photos-- she has a good eye.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

June, your sisters photos are always great. 
Kathy, I'm glad you enjoyed your time at the fiber festival. Ivedont think I have the patience to spin my own yarn. 
I finished the Richochet scarf & blocked it night before last. What a great patter, Thanks, Betty, it is easy to memorize & knits up quickly. I had some alpaca yarn in my stash thst I got from China on EBay for only a couple of dollars/skein & it knit up really nice. I thnk I will definitely be using that pattern again.
Thanks to Agnes for inspiring me to try the Braided headband, takes quite a while to knit but so worth the time. 
I posted the photos here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298001-1.html#6331245


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You're a member of the club too if my memory serves me correctly. Not quite the "fallen woman" meaning of yesteryear...KansasGma is our latest member who took quite a spill. We're hoping and praying that we have no more members join this group.



Cashmeregma said:


> Pacer, glad you got that chair for such a good deal and were able to have it put together. Well worth $8.
> 
> What is the Fallen Women's Club and are you President or just a member?
> 
> Sorry about FIL and hope he will be alright. That is just about my age and his relative younger than me, so it sure hits home. Healing Wishes for him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There's always someone from KPTP eating with you so you're never alone---at least not in spirit.



kiwifrau said:


> Yep! Mostly cook my own meals, actually prepare for several days at a time. Lots of work, but oh how I love going to the freezer, taking a meal out and reheating in the toaster oven or microwave. Depends on what it is. I'm saving so much time and money doing it this way, lol! More for wool etc..... Yeah! I do eat out once in awhile, not often though.
> 
> What I say to myself and don't laugh at this, when I'm finished my prepared meal I say "that was the best lunch (or supper) I've had all day". Ha! Do this to cheer myself up, as eating alone ain't so much fun. Always brings a smile to my face. Crazy old lady perhaps, but hey I can make fun of myself and always puts me in a good mood for the day/evening.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup....separater was used after using the milking machine to get the milk. We used to have milk cans all over the place. I think tanker trucks come and get the milk/cream nowadays...another nostalgia moment.



kiwifrau said:


> Must away, off to participate in making GingerBread Houses at our Clubhouse. I wont be eating mine and no Grandchildren to pass it onto too, so will donate it to whoever. Just going to enjoy the fun and company of the other Woman.
> 
> Yesterday after I'd finished shopping, drove down to a farm in my area, they sell milk, cream, yogurt, egg nog, sour cream, cheese and chocolate milk that they make themselves. These are dairy products with no additives, would like to say "Straight from the Cow", lol! but just about.
> 
> "Straight from the Cow" was a saying I used to say to my Mother, whenever I went to one of my Uncles farm he had cows, all he did was use this small machine which if I remember correctly he called a Separator. Best tasting cream, milk, butter I ever had.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure if I told you....I don't have a cat or dog to ruin my knitting and yarn, so my dear little roomba did it for me. Left a bag on the floor with my yarn in it attached to a scarf on the night table and the roomba wound the yarn around every part it had. Broke the yarn in two places, but at least the scarf isn't damaged at all. Bad little roomba. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Shouldn't laugh....but I did! Did you ever see the video of the dog doing a poo in the middle of the floor and the roomba then smearing it everwhere? Really funny, but probably not if it was to happen to you!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks to Agnes for inspiring me to try the Braided headband, takes quite a while to knit but so worth the time.
> I posted the photos here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298001-1.html#6331245


Wow! Just lovely-- the Ricochet pattern is very nice, might have to try it. Wonder if GD would like the head piece?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just bit the bullet and ordered myself a new sewing machine (it's computerized, so wish me luck!). That's Christmas and birthday and everything else for the year. LOL If it's half as good as the reviews say, I should be quite productive after I learn how to use it...I'm visualizing actually getting some of those small quilts finished...a girl can dream! 

For now, knitting on this new hat...and then have to get started on Christmas gifts.

Hope all are well/mending and having a good day/night. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FDANG if he didn't say to call and get a free estimate as to the cost. Now that may sound great but he just kills me; when we were more financially solid and I wanted to get this done he would have nothing to do with the idea. Now, we are on a fixed income and he says to check into it. He just doesn't make sense sometimes. Men! Anyway, I am going to call about getting estimates. Figure if we can't swing it, which I doubt we will be able to right now, at least I'll have a goal to work toward so that will be helpful.


I think that piece of behavior gets filed in the male psyche under " Keep'em guessing!!'', Gwen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Giving yourself a break is a good thing, especially if it only cost you $8.
> I do hope and pray that FIL is doing much better soon.
> Hi Matthew!!


Matthew is so excited to have his new chair. I believe he is using it already as I heard him setting up the folding table so that he could use the space to draw. He is currently doing a composite drawing which will have 4 cats in the drawing. The one I posted last week is one of the 4 cats being drawn in the drawing. He is currently working on the second cat. I can't wait to share the completed picture with everyone. I am sure he will let me post it here when it is done. I am hoping I will be able to make a card from the drawing. He says he wants to start working on some drawings for his Christmas sale of cards. These are the sets he puts together to help raise money for scholarships at the art institute. Last year, every set he donated sold. That was the 1st time he sold every set that was donated. This year's sets will be even better than last years as he has progressed with his talents quite a bit this year. One of the factors that has helped him to achieve this is that he has finally learned to draw from photos and gets so much more detail by doing so. Another contributing factor in his confidence to achieve such levels has been all of the support from our knitting tea party. Thanks to each of you for boosting his confidence level. The people at church have likewise boosted his confidence with all of their support. We will continue to look for a simple desk to replace the folding table as I will need that table and he wants a desk. Grandma is going to help with that gift and DH says he will add to that in order to get a sturdier desk for Matthew.

I am experimenting with a mitten pattern from the 1960's or 70's that one of the ladies in my knitting group wants to knit. She chose to use chunky yarn and the pattern is written for worsted weight. We are playing with the pattern to make it fit her needs. When I am done knitting up the mittens, I will probably donate them to some charity. I do mittens each year that I donate so I don't mind playing with the pattern and seeing what we can achieve.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This looks like a great salad, and it will be interesting to look at the site & learn about a new-to-me spice, etc. thanks.

Here I am late again I thanked everyone who welcomed me back but it was at the end of last week's party. This week looks equally as interesting, so far. 
Gotta get back to reading. See ya! Sue



RookieRetiree said:


> For Gwen and whomever else would like the Lebanese chickpea salad recipe:
> 
> http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/03/lebanese-chopped-salad-with-chickpeas.html
> 
> I took the liberty of adding some rice to the salad. You can look up any recipes using za'atar...I made a loaf of the crusty bread made in the dutch oven and put some olive oil and za'atar on top (yummy with hummus). The spice is used in marinades, aiolis, grilling seasoning, etc.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ditto here, Junek. Your sis' moonlit marina is stunning!



Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, echo that-- I love seeing your sis's photos-- she has a good eye.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had milk cows when I was growing up, we had as many as 25 cows milked twice daily. We sold cream, the whole milk was run. Through a separator to get the cream. We then fed the skim milk to the pigs. When I was older we always kept one milk cow to have milk for the house. I was in college before I had milk that wasn't straight from the cow.


I was brought up on a small mixed hill farm, so we milked around a dozen cows and sent the milk in churns to one of the dairy companies who then pasteurised and bottled it for sale to the delivery men (milk men) Our 'milkman' was the lorry driver who collected the churns of milk. As a youngster visiting my gran (who lived in the city) she asked if the milkman had been yet because she wanted some milk and I was totally puzzled because our milkman didn't bring milk, he took it away!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just bit the bullet and ordered myself a new sewing machine (it's computerized, so wish me luck!). That's Christmas and birthday and everything else for the year. LOL If it's half as good as the reviews say, I should be quite productive after I learn how to use it...I'm visualizing actually getting some of those small quilts finished...a girl can dream!
> 
> For now, knitting on this new hat...and then have to get started on Christmas gifts.
> 
> Hope all are well/mending and having a good day/night. Hugs & blessings.


I'm sure you'll love it. My machine is now a few years old, and I liked my old basic machine, but having those extras on a computerized machine is lots of fun.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, that is funny story. Thank you for laugh.
June, love pix.
Bonnie, sounds like fun childhood memories.
Went to Sunday mtg. Even brought patterned sock I hadn't worked on in awhile. Then Maya and I took hour wAlk. Didn't find shade to draw so just wAlked the hour. Lovely day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

dandylion said:


> This looks like a great salad, and it will be interesting to look at the site & learn about a new-to-me spice, etc. thanks.
> 
> Here I am late again I thanked everyone who welcomed me back but it was at the end of last week's party. This week looks equally as interesting, so far.
> Gotta get back to reading. See ya! Sue


The salad is wonderful. Quite a few of us have tried it and have enjoyed it.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I feel like I'm forever coming here with prayer requests, but I have another one. My friend Candice Milligan, who is a transwoman, was attacked in broad daylight in downtown Toledo, OH on Monday. She was just walking down the street when 3 men accosted her. They called her a bunch of nasty names & then punched her in the face & beat her up. They robbed her, too. She ended up in the hospital & had to have a couple of surgeries. Her jaws are now wired shut, she has about 10 staples in her head & lost some teeth & is bruised, but she's still alive & is out of the hospital. 

I went to a community meeting yesterday to discuss what happened to her, and we had some good conversations. Candice even came. I gave her a hug but told her I wouldn't squeeze too hard.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> The English do a great breakfast, don't they-- great pix. I loved the bakery products in UK-- found very few I didn't like.


When my group was in England at one one the big chains the English breakfast buffet was one of the most glorious things I've seen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> I went to a community meeting yesterday to discuss what happened to her, and we had some good conversations. Candice even came. I gave her a hug but told her I wouldn't squeeze too hard.


I am so sorry this happened to your friend, Aran. I just don't know what is wrong with some people...may she heal quickly both physically & psychologically. Gentle hugs to both of you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Aran said:


> I feel like I'm forever coming here with prayer requests, but I have another one. My friend Candice Milligan, who is a transwoman, was attacked in broad daylight in downtown Toledo, OH on Monday. She was just walking down the street when 3 men accosted her. They called her a bunch of nasty names & then punched her in the face & beat her up. They robbed her, too. She ended up in the hospital & had to have a couple of surgeries. Her jaws are now wired shut, she has about 10 staples in her head & lost some teeth & is bruised, but she's still alive & is out of the hospital.
> 
> I went to a community meeting yesterday to discuss what happened to her, and we had some good conversations. Candice even came. I gave her a hug but told her I wouldn't squeeze too hard.


No human being deserves to endure such brutality! I will certainly keep Candice in my prayers.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Aran said:


> I feel like I'm forever coming here with prayer requests, but I have another one.
> I went to a community meeting yesterday to discuss what happened to her, and we had some good conversations. Candice even came. I gave her a hug but told her I wouldn't squeeze too hard.


Oh, Aran, I'm so sorry. Please keep us informed on her progress and, yes, will add her to prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> One of the first things my new cats learn is yarn is mine, not theirs. They never play with a piece dragged on the floor, etc. And they really are good about it. We have lots of other toys and things that drag on floor, just not yarn.


WOW, you might be able to show the circus tiger trainer a thing or two. :wink: That is rather amazing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well. series 5 of Downton Abbey has just finished here tonight. I won't spoil it for those of you still waiting for it but I have enjoyed this just as much as the previous series. Off to bed now as I have an early start tomorrow. Lots of hugs to all. Night night.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I just realized I hadn't shared any of my sister's pictures in a while so here you go!!
> Junek


Those are so beautiful. Thank you for sharing your sister's pics.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran, so very sorry to hear about your friend Candace. Violence and hatred are inexcusable. I know your friend is hurt not only physically but emotionally too. I will certainly remember her in my prayers. This scares me for people when there is so much hatred around. There is love too, but it only takes a few on the other side to do so much harm.

Gentle Hugs for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, I can't wait to see it. Must be hard not being able to talk about it. Eventually we will catch up with you. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS, that is too cute about the milkman taking and bringing milk. Only in the eyes of a precious child.

Sorlenna, I know you will be so thrilled with your new machine and I really look forward to seeing some of the things you make with it. Congratulations :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH took grandsons & DIL to football game and sadly they lost. First half was theirs to win but it's not how you start, but how you end in football.  

I imagine they had fun celebrating the first half and consoling each other the second half. Now for the long drive home and in the dark. Boy it gets dark early now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass, so nice to know you are getting out for your walks. I really should get outside more. A doctor once told me that it was good medicine to be outside and now they know for sure that sunshine and movement are so good for us. BRAVO dear friend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sad when this kind of hate crime exists and people close to us are the victims of it....many prayers and gentle hugs.



Aran said:


> I feel like I'm forever coming here with prayer requests, but I have another one. My friend Candice Milligan, who is a transwoman, was attacked in broad daylight in downtown Toledo, OH on Monday. She was just walking down the street when 3 men accosted her. They called her a bunch of nasty names & then punched her in the face & beat her up. They robbed her, too. She ended up in the hospital & had to have a couple of surgeries. Her jaws are now wired shut, she has about 10 staples in her head & lost some teeth & is bruised, but she's still alive & is out of the hospital.
> 
> I went to a community meeting yesterday to discuss what happened to her, and we had some good conversations. Candice even came. I gave her a hug but told her I wouldn't squeeze too hard.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello to everyone!!! The Fiber Fest was such fun yesterday. I have discovered that the new knitting group girls are terrible enablers!!!


Loved hearing about your time at the Fiber Fest. Your spinning looks beautiful. What type of wheel do you have. I have roving but want my spinning wheel now. LOL Maybe next Christmas.

Can't wait to see what you do with the yarn. Must be a wonderful feeling to spin and then knit with it. That turkish spindle is really interesting. Have not seen one before.

Hope that storm isn't as bad as expected. My but that really is a lot for the first storm. Wonder if we will get it too when it is done with you. Stay safe and warm and hope you have a generator if the power goes out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been watching the show on SimplyJune....is there a Christmas special as usual? It won't start airing here until January--- I hear that a 6th season has been ordered...Yea!



angelam said:


> Well. series 5 of Downton Abbey has just finished here tonight. I won't spoil it for those of you still waiting for it but I have enjoyed this just as much as the previous series. Off to bed now as I have an early start tomorrow. Lots of hugs to all. Night night.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I'm glad your diet changes have made such a great improvement in your health. I'm not sure I could follow your diet though.


I couldn't do it either Bonnie. I was almost ready for a wheel chair, so it did serve as inspiration and I didn't want to take medication that made me gain weight or had side effects, so it was meds or diet. I'm not strict though, if I want a piece of something I would have it but now my tastes really have changed and I don't enjoy even my favorites as much any more. Now it isn't what I have to do but what I want, so that makes it easier.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been watching the show on SimplyJune....is there a Christmas special as usual? It won't start airing here until January--- I hear that a 6th season has been ordered...Yea!


Yes, there is a Christmas Special but a 6th season hasn't been confirmed yet. It all depends on the writer, Julian Fellowes and how long he wants to continue writing them!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Another nice day before the bad stuff. Had a group of college kids here to rake leaves and help with yard stuff, part of a program called Developing Scholars. They helped do a couple things I would have found hard this year because of the fall, still getting back to normal with body. Need to get my netting down over the leaves and pull the tomato cages but I can do those things.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Loved hearing about your time at the Fiber Fest. Your spinning looks beautiful. What type of wheel do you have. I have roving but want my spinning wheel now. LOL Maybe next Christmas.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you do with the yarn. Must be a wonderful feeling to spin and then knit with it. That turkish spindle is really interesting. Have not seen one before.
> 
> Hope that storm isn't as bad as expected. My but that really is a lot for the first storm. Wonder if we will get it too when it is done with you. Stay safe and warm and hope you have a generator if the power goes out.


I have an Ashford Traveler Wheel. I went back and forth between this one and the Ashford Joy that folds up for travel. The Traveler Wheel has more ratios and I thought that was more important that portability. It is fairly small and I can take it along place. One of the knitting gals is also a spinner so now maybe I will get to go to retreats or at least spin with another person 

I knit myself the Sockhead hat out of a self-striping sock yarn that has purples, grays and whites in it. I figured a scarf/cowl should be out of one of the solid colors. When I saw the gray alpaca, that was it for me. Now I will have to see if I can get more, at another time, to spin up to make bulky mittens to match   

The Turkish spindle is a drop spindle but someone in Turkey must have come up with this design. I still have the drop spindle I learned on...a small dowel, two blank CD's and a gasket to fit in the middle of the CDs. The dowel fits through the gasket in the hole of the CD's. I couple of little hooks in the ends and that's it  Mine is so old now that the gasket doesn't hold well...could remake one but my wheel and now the Turkish spindles will do anything I would ever think up to do.

Projected snow totals are all over the place. The only thing they know for sure is that it will start snowing after Midnight...gee, don't need a genie in a bottle to see that, when looking at the radar - LOL. I guess we will just see what we get. DH went to top off his gas tank and got us milk so I am ready to just hunker down and enjoy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That moon shot is superb!


She has the perfect spot for "sky gazing"!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Your sister does take a lovely photo. I did like them all but particularly the night time one. Thank you for posting.


You're quite welcome...that moonlit picture is one of my favorites!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is so excited to have his new chair. I believe he is using it already as I heard him setting up the folding table so that he could use the space to draw. He is currently doing a composite drawing which will have 4 cats in the drawing. The one I posted last week is one of the 4 cats being drawn in the drawing. He is currently working on the second cat. I can't wait to share the completed picture with everyone. I am sure he will let me post it here when it is done. I am hoping I will be able to make a card from the drawing. He says he wants to start working on some drawings for his Christmas sale of cards. These are the sets he puts together to help raise money for scholarships at the art institute. Last year, every set he donated sold. That was the 1st time he sold every set that was donated. This year's sets will be even better than last years as he has progressed with his talents quite a bit this year. One of the factors that has helped him to achieve this is that he has finally learned to draw from photos and gets so much more detail by doing so. Another contributing factor in his confidence to achieve such levels has been all of the support from our knitting tea party. Thanks to each of you for boosting his confidence level. The people at church have likewise boosted his confidence with all of their support. We will continue to look for a simple desk to replace the folding table as I will need that table and he wants a desk. Grandma is going to help with that gift and DH says he will add to that in order to get a sturdier desk for Matthew.
> 
> I am experimenting with a mitten pattern from the 1960's or 70's that one of the ladies in my knitting group wants to knit. She chose to use chunky yarn and the pattern is written for worsted weight. We are playing with the pattern to make it fit her needs. When I am done knitting up the mittens, I will probably donate them to some charity. I do mittens each year that I donate so I don't mind playing with the pattern and seeing what we can achieve.


Have you considered getting Matthew an adjustable drawing table? Years ago, I gave one to my artist grandson when he was growing up. He'd been drawing since he was about 4 yrs old. By the time he was 12, I thought he'd be more comfortable with the table so he could adjust the angle instead of trying to draw on a flat surface.
Just a thought....
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> I feel like I'm forever coming here with prayer requests, but I have another one. My friend Candice Milligan, who is a transwoman, was attacked in broad daylight in downtown Toledo, OH on Monday. She was just walking down the street when 3 men accosted her. They called her a bunch of nasty names & then punched her in the face & beat her up. They robbed her, too. She ended up in the hospital & had to have a couple of surgeries. Her jaws are now wired shut, she has about 10 staples in her head & lost some teeth & is bruised, but she's still alive & is out of the hospital.
> 
> I went to a community meeting yesterday to discuss what happened to her, and we had some good conversations. Candice even came. I gave her a hug but told her I wouldn't squeeze too hard.


It's such a shame there are people like that. Give my regards and a gentle hug to your friend from me.
And of course, she'll Bevin my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well. series 5 of Downton Abbey has just finished here tonight. I won't spoil it for those of you still waiting for it but I have enjoyed this just as much as the previous series. Off to bed now as I have an early start tomorrow. Lots of hugs to all. Night night.


I've never watched Downton Abbey but I know lots of our people are fans. I'm excited because BBC America has started showing re-runs of Sherlock!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you direct me to where i should check on this?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Here there are some grants for getting more energy efficient windows, insulation & the new LED lights. I think some grants are for seniors too. Definitely worth checking into. We built our house very energy efficient 30 yrs ago, there was a $3000 grant at that time for extra insulation & triple pane windows so our heating costs are not too bad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting! What kind are you getting?


Sorlenna said:


> I just bit the bullet and ordered myself a new sewing machine (it's computerized, so wish me luck!). That's Christmas and birthday and everything else for the year. LOL If it's half as good as the reviews say, I should be quite productive after I learn how to use it...I'm visualizing actually getting some of those small quilts finished...a girl can dream!
> 
> For now, knitting on this new hat...and then have to get started on Christmas gifts.
> 
> Hope all are well/mending and having a good day/night. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for Candice. How horrible for this to have happened to her. I hope they can catch the culprits.


Aran said:


> I feel like I'm forever coming here with prayer requests, but I have another one. My friend Candice Milligan, who is a transwoman, was attacked in broad daylight in downtown Toledo, OH on Monday. She was just walking down the street when 3 men accosted her. They called her a bunch of nasty names & then punched her in the face & beat her up. They robbed her, too. She ended up in the hospital & had to have a couple of surgeries. Her jaws are now wired shut, she has about 10 staples in her head & lost some teeth & is bruised, but she's still alive & is out of the hospital.
> 
> I went to a community meeting yesterday to discuss what happened to her, and we had some good conversations. Candice even came. I gave her a hug but told her I wouldn't squeeze too hard.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie do you know when in January it will be available on SimplyJune? That's where we watch it too.


RookieRetiree said:


> I've been watching the show on SimplyJune....is there a Christmas special as usual? It won't start airing here until January--- I hear that a 6th season has been ordered...Yea!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie do you know when in January it will be available on SimplyJune? That's where we watch it too.


What is Simply June? A TV channel? We don't get anything like that, I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is on the internet. Just type in www.simplyjune.com


Kansas g-ma said:


> What is Simply June? A TV channel? We don't get anything like that, I think.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aran, will certainly keep your friend Candice in my prayers. I can not seem to wrap my mind around what humans choose to do to each other.
Never heard of Simply June, but will try and Google it.
I think I would enjoy spinning but never learned how.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Aran, I've put your friend on my prayer list. I hope they catch the hateful people who hurt her. Some people just have no tolerance for anyone who is different than them - why can't they just live and let live? I will never understand people like that. I hope that she recovers quickly both physically and mentally. Hugs to you and her.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Aran, I suspect you know that such behavior as your friend, Candice, received last week is NOT the way Christ taught His followers to behave even toward those whom they thought to be in the wrong.

For that reason, although these males did not likely profess to be Christians, I offer my apologies as a Christian for the unacceptable and wicked offenses your friend endured. I am praying for complete and uneventful recovery in body and spirit for her.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Aran, I suspect you know that such behavior as your friend, Candice, received last week is NOT the way Christ taught His followers to behave even toward those whom they thought to be in the wrong.
> 
> For that reason, although these males did not likely profess to be Christians, I offer my apologies as a Christian for the unacceptable and wicked offenses your friend endured. I am praying for complete and uneventful recovery in body and spirit for her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Very well-said, Joy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How exciting! What kind are you getting?


It's a Brother CS6000i--nothing terribly fancy, but the reviews are good, and I got a good deal on Amazon--loads of accessories included, which save me a lot of money in the end (looked up some of them on other sites, and whoa). It should be here by the end of the week. So I guess I'll have my nose buried in the manual my next day off. :mrgreen:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for your friend,Aran. I hope she is able to recover from this and those bullies are soon punished for their cruelty.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your friend, Aran, and I pray that she will quickly be healed from her terrible trauma. I can't even imagine such despicable behavior on the part of anyone human, let alone one who professes to be a Christian. That is certainly not the behavior the Jesus Christ I know taught and practiced in His life.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Yes, there is a Christmas Special but a 6th season hasn't been confirmed yet. It all depends on the writer, Julian Fellowes and how long he wants to continue writing them!


I read the other day that there is going to be another season, thank goodness.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is on the internet. Just type in www.simplyjune.com


simplyjune.org


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I have an Ashford Traveler Wheel. I went back and forth between this one and the Ashford Joy that folds up for travel. The Traveler Wheel has more ratios and I thought that was more important that portability. It is fairly small and I can take it along place. One of the knitting gals is also a spinner so now maybe I will get to go to retreats or at least spin with another person


Gottastch, your baby is a real beauty. I learned on a drop spindle made just like your first one. It was a course called "Sheep to Shawl" and we carded, dyed, and spun yarn and made our own spindle and wove Indian style with the loom hooked to the door and around our waists for tension. What a fun course that was. Would like to do more spinning. That must have been 40 yrs. ago. Where did the time go?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Projected snow totals are all over the place.
> 
> I did get out today and picked up a few groceries. Also washed up two winter jackets. It would be nice if we could start out with just a little light snow, but that doesn't seem to be the case. I've been on call over the weekend for my boss (he went deer hunting,) so I have to get the files and our emergency phone in to him early tomorrow morning. My old Toyota has front wheel drive and gets through the snow pretty well, but it's so low to the ground that i worry about getting hung up on corners after the plows have just gone through one way. Probably won't be going to my watercolor class tomorrow afternoon--might be OK getting there, but no telling what it would be like three hours later! Ah, Minnesota!
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, love to see your watercolors.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The 5th season is all up on SimplyJune already...I've watched through the 7th episode....I just can't wait until it is broadcast here starting in January...but sometimes, the choices are so poor for TV come January that I watch the season all over again.



Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie do you know when in January it will be available on SimplyJune? That's where we watch it too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What is Simply June? A TV channel? We don't get anything like that, I think.


http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html

It's a blog where someone posts many of the British series after they've been broadcast in the UK. I watch the shows on my laptop, but there is a way to stream it through your TV--I've just not been clever enough to need to do that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Aran, will certainly keep your friend Candice in my prayers. I can not seem to wrap my mind around what humans choose to do to each other.
> Never heard of Simply June, but will try and Google it.
> I think I would enjoy spinning but never learned how.


http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html

You can see my response to KansasGMa


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi to all: Boy, I better check in more frequently to keep up with the tea party folks...

Gwen; yes, working on some Christmas presents: a Santa stocking, crocheted fingerless gloves in merino/cashmere blend (grey), and miniature knitting on toothpicks that you place inside clear ornament bulbs. Addictive but hard on the hands. I will post some pics tomorrow. There is never enough time to get all the gifts done that I would want to, so I just bump them into the next year's projects! One I hope to get done is the Union Jack pillow from Pinterest, as my son and his wife honeymooned in London this past year. 

June: My witty son (above-mentioned) nicknamed me Fibermcgivver a long time ago for known reasons..... Mr. funny-guy! Just love him!

I check in in the AM. Love all the recipes and ideas. My knee is "coming along" and certainly no where near the health issues that some have described.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathy, just listened to our local weather here in Fargo, ND and they are predicting you will be hit. We are maybe suppose to get an inch to three inches. But will also get the cold. Seems like once the snow arrives it just gets colder and colder. Only makes sense I guess,with the white stuff in the ground.
Aran, so sorry to hear of your friend, that is awful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, here the energy grants came through Saskpower, Saskenergy, our power & gas companies. I tried to google energy efficiency grants for Georgia but only Canadian things came up. maybe you could try google to see what you get.

Aran, sorry about your friend, hope she's better soon. A terrible thing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I am so sorry this happened to your friend, Aran. I just don't know what is wrong with some people...may she heal quickly both physically & psychologically. Gentle hugs to both of you.


I am so sorry that this happened to Candice. Prayers are being sent.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafrass, so nice to know you are getting out for your walks. I really should get outside more. A doctor once told me that it was good medicine to be outside and now they know for sure that sunshine and movement are so good for us. BRAVO dear friend.


Seconded :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

K


Aran said:


> I feel like I'm forever coming here with prayer requests, but I have another one. My friend Candice Milligan, who is a transwoman, was attacked in broad daylight in downtown Toledo, OH on Monday. She was just walking down the street when 3 men accosted her. They called her a bunch of nasty names & then punched her in the face & beat her up. They robbed her, too. She ended up in the hospital & had to have a couple of surgeries. Her jaws are now wired shut, she has about 10 staples in her head & lost some teeth & is bruised, but she's still alive & is out of the hospital.
> 
> I went to a community meeting yesterday to discuss what happened to her, and we had some good conversations. Candice even came. I gave her a hug but told her I wouldn't squeeze too hard.


That is so awful, physical and mental healing on its way to Candice. I wonder why anything 'different from them' scares people so much that they will do this sort of thing - just too sad.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

That's dreadful Aran. I hope your friend has not been to badly hurt, both physically and psychologically. Why do some people think that their bigotry and ignorance should allow them to be violent towards another? Disgusting.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> I was brought up on a small mixed hill farm, so we milked around a dozen cows and sent the milk in churns to one of the dairy companies who then pasteurised and bottled it for sale to the delivery men (milk men) Our 'milkman' was the lorry driver who collected the churns of milk. As a youngster visiting my gran (who lived in the city) she asked if the milkman had been yet because she wanted some milk and I was totally puzzled because our milkman didn't bring milk, he took it away!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dandylion said:


> This looks like a great salad, and it will be interesting to look at the site & learn about a new-to-me spice, etc. thanks.
> 
> Here I am late again I thanked everyone who welcomed me back but it was at the end of last week's party. This week looks equally as interesting, so far.
> Gotta get back to reading. See ya! Sue


Good to hear from you Sue!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well. series 5 of Downton Abbey has just finished here tonight. I won't spoil it for those of you still waiting for it but I have enjoyed this just as much as the previous series. Off to bed now as I have an early start tomorrow. Lots of hugs to all. Night night.


I thought it was a bit slow at the start of this series and felt it was losing it's impact, but it picked up again and I ended up really enjoying it. I love Maggie Smith and she gets the best lines! No more until The Christmas special.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you everyone for your good wishes for little Ylea, I have passed them on to the family.

The poppies were a great success and we got some lovely comments. They are now on display in our parish church until Advent.

I am sorry I have not een able to keep up with you for the past couple of weeks, but life got in the way. But I have been thinking of you all and send you healing vibes and hugs.

This week is another busy one for me. GS2 goes into hospital for a procedure on his teeth tomorrow so Mr P and I will be picking up LM from school and staying the night and then looking after GS on Wednesday.
Thursday I am going to go to London to meet up with Caren, Londy and Angela.

Also busy with the WI as we have our regular meeting on Wednesday evening and then a quiz night on Friday.

I have also heard from the hospital that I can attend a pain managment course in January for my fm. I have done one before and it was a great help, but that was 10 years ago so hopefully I will learn some newer coping techniques this time. I still think knitting is one of the best therapy and I shall wear my badge that says that when I go to the meeting.

I would also like to welcome the new ladies who have joined us and I will try to catch up with you all soon.

Here's a couple of photos from Nova Scotia.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, I just saw these and thought of you and also of Margaret since she's the Queen of Socks.
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter07/PATTlgs.html


Those do look good thanks- saved it to look at wehn I get back


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a lazy day in London where it is a lovely 13c/55f. Today we are thinking museum day. I have had to bind off my traveling vine scarf, the rest of the wool is at home. 

Today's coffee sorry forgot to take photo before finishing. 

Healing thoughts going out to everyone in need of it. HUGS to everyone whether you need one or not. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you everyone for your good wishes for little Ylea, I have passed them on to the family.
> 
> The poppies were a great success and we got some lovely comments. They are now on display in our parish church until Advent.
> 
> ...


We understand that life gets in the way. Great to hear from you when you can join us but we do understand as it happens to all of us. Love the photos. What a beautiful landscape, or perhaps waterscape. I just checked and it is an 18 hr. drive to Cape Breton from here and I assume includes a ferry ride too. Hope to do that someday. Have relatives that married into the family from that area and one from Prince Edward Island. A dream to visit there and out west in Canada too.

Wow, that really was quite some lunch. I know they don't get any fresher either.

What fun to meet with Caren and her friend. You have certainly met a lot of your KTP and Connection friends this summer and I know that was a dream come true for you and for us too.

Hoping all goes well on your grandson's procedure. May the angels watch over him. Keep us posted.

Hope you can teach us some of your new pain management skills and old ones too. Congratulations on getting in the course. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in London where it is a lovely 13c/55f. Today we are thinking museum day. I have had to bind off my traveling vine scarf, the rest of the wool is at home.
> 
> Today's coffee sorry forgot to take photo before finishing.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to everyone in need of it. HUGS to everyone whether you need one or not. :-D


Your scarf looks fabulous Caren. Can't imagine working on something that complicated while traveling. I'm still at the stage where I need total silence on the Traveling Vine. Maybe someday. What a beautiful scarf it is and will come in handy with the cooler evenings.

Too cute with the coffee already done. Mine is almost at the same stage. Museum day would be great. 
Won't it be unbelievable to meet up with Purple Fi again. It sure was a wonderful thing to meet her and Londy.

Hug accepted gladly and right back atcha'.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottastch, thinking of you and everyone in your area. I know this is part of Nuri, one of the strongest typhoons recorded, meeting up with a storm in Alaska and blasting you now. Hope all will be ok. I know you prepared as much as one can. Thinking of you and please stay warm. Not a very nice way for winter to begin.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The 5th season is all up on SimplyJune already...I've watched through the 7th episode....I just can't wait until it is broadcast here starting in January...but sometimes, the choices are so poor for TV come January that I watch the season all over again.


Watched thru 4th episode and would have watched more if I could have stayed awake.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html
> 
> It's a blog where someone posts many of the British series after they've been broadcast in the UK. I watch the shows on my laptop, but there is a way to stream it through your TV--I've just not been clever enough to need to do that.


Yes, someday I hope to get a Smart TV so I can stream things too. The one we have is probably 20 yrs. or older. A big clunker but made to last. Only use it for dvd's. Would be so nice to have it streamed to tv though as I use the computer with Netflix and Amazon for movies. If anyone knows of a better movie source, let me know and I'll check it out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

fibermcgivver said:


> Hi to all: Boy, I better check in more frequently to keep up with the tea party folks...
> 
> Gwen; yes, working on some Christmas presents: a Santa stocking, crocheted fingerless gloves in merino/cashmere blend (grey), and miniature knitting on toothpicks that you place inside clear ornament bulbs. Addictive but hard on the hands. I will post some pics tomorrow. There is never enough time to get all the gifts done that I would want to, so I just bump them into the next year's projects! One I hope to get done is the Union Jack pillow from Pinterest, as my son and his wife honeymooned in London this past year.
> 
> ...


Whoopee, today is the day we will get photos. Looking forward to seeing them. Love the idea of the toothpicks with knitting. Have seen it but never done it.

Northern Michigan is so beautiful. Drove through there and on over into Canada and back down to NY that way. A friend of ours used to play in Mackinaw City.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> From what I am understanding is a group of seniors mostly who meet once a month, help many different organizations with donations and other things. I'm not 100% sure as it was my 1st time today. They had a guest speaker there how is an artist in Hockley Valley, Ontario. His name is Allan Pace. His Pottery website. http://www.pacepottery.com/site/Farmhouse.aspx
> His family also take groups of 10 - 12 on canoe tours up in the Yukon etc. He had slides and a short 4 min video. Here is their website for the canoe http://canoenorthadventures.com/
> Was really very interesting.
> 
> I'm sure there are others on KP who belong to Probus in their areas, perhaps they would be able to give you more information.


I really enjoyed both links. The photos of the lodge showed that even the dishes and glasses were his pottery and so lovely. What a beautiful area if one wants an adventure like that and he accommodates all levels as long as you are active.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny ish London where it is currently 11c/51.8f. Heading out and about this morning to see the sights.
> 
> This mornings coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs all the way around the world


Caren, are the mice pies mince pies?? You probably answered this already. I've missed some pages.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

joycevv said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks for being so welcoming.
> We have been making quince jelly and quince paste this week, and last night a batch of quince and apple sauce (from my neighbor's overloaded trees).
> 
> On another note, the cover story of the New York Times science section this week was on the dangers of falling, which claims over 20,000 lives a year in the US and drastically changes the lives of others. Kansasgma, you were actually very lucky. The Times recommended balancing exercises as our sense of balance can deteriorate as we age. Some are simple, like standing on one leg for a little while.


Used to have a quince tree when we had a farmhouse complete with barn. Loved the blossoms the tree had in the Spring. So beautiful. Enjoy the rewards of your work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi it is good to hear from you. You sound very busy. Just do not do too much!
Great photos. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in London where it is a lovely 13c/55f. Today we are thinking museum day. I have had to bind off my traveling vine scarf, the rest of the wool is at home.
> 
> Today's coffee sorry forgot to take photo before finishing.
> :-D


I love your scarf. Great yarn and pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are quite an ancient fruit- not juicy or suited to eating as is- they show up in the cuisine of the Middle East, especially (I think I remember this right ) that of Iran (Persia). This may be where the quince paste originates- I am being too lazy to check it in my book of Middle Eastern Recipes.


I didn't know that but we did enjoy our tree while we had it. Made quince preserves.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in London where it is a lovely 13c/55f. Today we are thinking museum day. I have had to bind off my traveling vine scarf, the rest of the wool is at home. :-D


I love your scarf. Beautiful yarn and beautiful pattern.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you everyone for your good wishes for little Ylea, I have passed them on to the family....


Always enjoy pix-- the "ocean floor" was interesting!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in London where it is a lovely 13c/55f. Today we are thinking museum day. I have had to bind off my traveling vine scarf, the rest of the wool is at home.
> 
> Today's coffee sorry forgot to take photo before finishing.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to everyone in need of it. HUGS to everyone whether you need one or not. :-D


That vine pattern really is nice, might have to see what I could make with it. Even a finished meal looks good in your camera!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love hearing from you....I'll be thinking of all the fun you all are going to have on Thursday!! Congrats again on the new LM#2 -- hope DGS comes through surgery okay.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you everyone for your good wishes for little Ylea, I have passed them on to the family.
> 
> The poppies were a great success and we got some lovely comments. They are now on display in our parish church until Advent.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, hugs back. Love the yarn you used....


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in London where it is a lovely 13c/55f. Today we are thinking museum day. I have had to bind off my traveling vine scarf, the rest of the wool is at home.
> 
> Today's coffee sorry forgot to take photo before finishing.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to everyone in need of it. HUGS to everyone whether you need one or not. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> Hi to all: Boy, I better check in more frequently to keep up with the tea party folks...
> 
> Gwen; yes, working on some Christmas presents: a Santa stocking, crocheted fingerless gloves in merino/cashmere blend (grey), and miniature knitting on toothpicks that you place inside clear ornament bulbs. Addictive but hard on the hands. I will post some pics tomorrow. There is never enough time to get all the gifts done that I would want to, so I just bump them into the next year's projects! One I hope to get done is the Union Jack pillow from Pinterest, as my son and his wife honeymooned in London this past year.
> 
> ...


My Christmas to-do list is down to a manageable degree. I'm glad I started early. There are a couple of things I'd like to make but not really necessary.
Clever children are a Godsend. I said a couple of weeks ago, anything I don't want to strain my brain over, I give to one of them to figure out. That's one of the reasons I had them...plus they're all smarter than I've ever been!!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just bit the bullet and ordered myself a new sewing machine (it's computerized, so wish me luck!). That's Christmas and birthday and everything else for the year. LOL If it's half as good as the reviews say, I should be quite productive after I learn how to use it...I'm visualizing actually getting some of those small quilts finished...a girl can dream!
> 
> For now, knitting on this new hat...and then have to get started on Christmas gifts.
> 
> Hope all are well/mending and having a good day/night. Hugs & blessings.


After all the problems you have been having with your sewing machine, you deserve a new one! Have fun with it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you everyone for your good wishes for little Ylea, I have passed them on to the family.
> 
> The poppies were a great success and we got some lovely comments. They are now on display in our parish church until Advent.
> 
> ...


Praying for quick healing and minimum pain for the GS. It's good that you can attend the pain management class. I went to one years ago but it only consisted of the Dr prescribing enough pain medication to turn you into an addict!!! I decided to handle my pain my way. Of course, the fact that any kind of pain medication taken orally keeps me from eating prevents me from ever getting "hooked"!!
Thank you for more lovely pictures.
Hope you have a little down time.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aran said:


> I feel like I'm forever coming here with prayer requests, but I have another one. My friend Candice Milligan, who is a transwoman, was attacked in broad daylight in downtown Toledo, OH on Monday. She was just walking down the street when 3 men accosted her. They called her a bunch of nasty names & then punched her in the face & beat her up. They robbed her, too. She ended up in the hospital & had to have a couple of surgeries. Her jaws are now wired shut, she has about 10 staples in her head & lost some teeth & is bruised, but she's still alive & is out of the hospital.
> 
> I went to a community meeting yesterday to discuss what happened to her, and we had some good conversations. Candice even came. I gave her a hug but told her I wouldn't squeeze too hard.


Sending healing prayers for Candice.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in London where it is a lovely 13c/55f. Today we are thinking museum day. I have had to bind off my traveling vine scarf, the rest of the wool is at home.
> 
> Today's coffee sorry forgot to take photo before finishing.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to everyone in need of it. HUGS to everyone whether you need one or not. :-D


Good morning, Caren! I love the colors of your tv scarf...it's lovely. Sounds like a wonderful day ahead. Plus those are your kind of temperatures!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, someday I hope to get a Smart TV so I can stream things too. The one we have is probably 20 yrs. or older. A big clunker but made to last. Only use it for dvd's. Would be so nice to have it streamed to tv though as I use the computer with Netflix and Amazon for movies. If anyone knows of a better movie source, let me know and I'll check it out.


My son bought and installed a vga cable that connects my laptop to my tv so I can watch things from my computer on the tv but the sound only comes through the laptop. But that's not a problem. With the age of your tv, I don't know if that would work. My tv is 4 yrs old and the laptop is 5 yrs old. Just a thought.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We understand that life gets in the way. Great to hear from you when you can join us but we do understand as it happens to all of us. Love the photos. What a beautiful landscape, or perhaps waterscape. I just checked and it is an 18 hr. drive to Cape Breton from here and I assume includes a ferry ride too. Hope to do that someday. Have relatives that married into the family from that area and one from Prince Edward Island. A dream to visit there and out west in Canada too.
> 
> Wow, that really was quite some lunch. I know they don't get any fresher either.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> Hi to all: Boy, I better check in more frequently to keep up with the tea party folks...
> 
> Gwen; yes, working on some Christmas presents: a Santa stocking, crocheted fingerless gloves in merino/cashmere blend (grey), and miniature knitting on toothpicks that you place inside clear ornament bulbs. Addictive but hard on the hands. I will post some pics tomorrow. There is never enough time to get all the gifts done that I would want to, so I just bump them into the next year's projects! One I hope to get done is the Union Jack pillow from Pinterest, as my son and his wife honeymooned in London this past year.
> 
> ...


So you saw the ornament posted on face book, too! I may try making them also. Hope your knee heals quickly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Praying for quick healing and minimum pain for the GS. It's good that you can attend the pain management class. I went to one years ago but it only consisted of the Dr prescribing enough pain medication to turn you into an addict!!! I decided to handle my pain my way. Of course, the fact that any kind of pain medication taken orally keeps me from eating prevents me from ever getting "hooked"!!
> Thank you for more lovely pictures.
> Hope you have a little down time.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks June. The course is due to start in Jan, l have to go for an assessment on 24 Nov. This course is specifically for fm whereas the one I did 10 yrs ago was a more general one. Here they are keen for you to take as few meds as possible. Xx


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you everyone for your good wishes for little Ylea, I have passed them on to the family.
> 
> The poppies were a great success and we got some lovely comments. They are now on display in our parish church until Advent.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers for your grandson. Hoping the pain management course helps. I have told DH for years that knitting is cheaper than therapy! Looking at my stash, it might not be, but the knitting certainly helps!

Love your photos. Give the girls hugs from me please!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in London where it is a lovely 13c/55f. Today we are thinking museum day. I have had to bind off my traveling vine scarf, the rest of the wool is at home.
> 
> Today's coffee sorry forgot to take photo before finishing.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to everyone in need of it. HUGS to everyone whether you need one or not. :-D


Is that the traveling vines scarf? It's beautiful!
Have fun at the museums.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am ready to go- been doing bills and other work I need to do before I go. Leaving here in less than 7 hours so I guess I had better go and get some sleep. At least this way while we arrive about midnight it will only be about 9.30m here so not all that late. Though we will have been travelling much of the day. Have enough time in Melbourne to go and see David's mother. Helps fill in time and makes her happy and Maryanne loves to see Nanny.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My son bought and installed a vga cable that connects my laptop to my tv so I can watch things from my computer on the tv but the sound only comes through the laptop. But that's not a problem. With the age of your tv, I don't know if that would work. My tv is 4 yrs old and the laptop is 5 yrs old. Just a thought.
> Junek


I'll check into it. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple-Fi, and if you do West Canada you would see Designer1234 also. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending prayers for your grandson. Hoping the pain management course helps. I have told DH for years that knitting is cheaper than therapy! Looking at my stash, it might not be, but the knitting certainly helps!
> 
> Love your photos. Give the girls hugs from me please!


Just don't tell DH about our second thought or he'll need the therapy. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, oh yes, lobster, the perfect meal. Love walking on the "ocean floor". I do that daily here on the desert. It's just been eons sis certainly the ocean was here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am ready to go- been doing bills and other work I need to do before I go. Leaving here in less than 7 hours so I guess I had better go and get some sleep. At least this way while we arrive about midnight it will only be about 9.30m here so not all that late. Though we will have been travelling much of the day. Have enough time in Melbourne to go and see David's mother. Helps fill in time and makes her happy and Maryanne loves to see Nanny.


Have a wonderful trip and fun visiting with Nanny/MIL and all those along the way. Especially Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Josephine, oh yes, lobster, the perfect meal. Love walking on the "ocean floor". I do that daily here on the desert. It's just been eons sis certainly the ocean was here.


Perhaps some lobster fossils at best.

I'm so thrilled, just installed Adblock Plus and all the ads are gone. Did this after accidentally clicking on an ad when just trying to move to another post. All the ads are now gone. YAY!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> After all the problems you have been having with your sewing machine, you deserve a new one! Have fun with it.


Thanks...though I know I really ordered it because DD needs it more than I do so she can finish her commissions and gifts. If it works out well and she likes it, I know it will probably become hers at some point anyway. I always have a long list of things I want to do but as some of us have said, life often interferes! We'll see how it all goes.

Sleep eluded me last night again, and this morning the laptop still doesn't want to stay connected properly to the network, but work goes on as best I can do it. I'm also looking at my list for Christmas projects and need to get started on more of those. Holidays are hard so I need to keep busy. Last night I worked on a pair of the non-felted slippers for a friend (she is trading me a pair of socks). Maybe I should work on something big that will be warm when that cold front hits. Ha.

Off I go for now...hugs, blessings, & healing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Darowil, have a great holiday.

Caren, I love the colors in your scarf, what a pretty combo. Glad you are having a good vacation & have fun meeting with Purple & Londy & friends.

Purple, great pictures. That must be a particularly famous place at the Bay of Fundy as the rocks look exactly like those I've seen in a picture of my aunt & uncle when they visitored there, probably 50 yrs ago unless there are many that look alike.
Really cold here this morning, -17C/0F with the wind chill it's -26C/-16F we are really getting an early taste of winter, but at least not the storm prediicted in the East. The warmest on the forcast for the next week is
-10C/14F

Last winter someone on here posted a picture of a purple minions hat, I thought it was Tami but not so, I looked on Ravelry but remember the one posted here as being much cuter. My GD loves purple so I thought I might do one for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is interesting how things get different names- I have always called that design, Tree of Life- thanks for showing us this Kaye Jo!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, I hope you really enjoy the new machine, nothing so frustrating as trying to sew & the machine will not work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello to everyone!!! The Fiber Fest was such fun yesterday. I have discovered that the new knitting group girls are terrible enablers!!!
> 
> I came home with a book about sock architecture, that I've had my eye on for a while. The author was at the fiber fest and she autographed my book - sweet!  Then I purchased a pattern for a scarf, 8 oz. of gray alpaca roving and 4 oz. Shetland-Icelandic wool roving. My last purchases were tiny Turkish spindles (for on the go). I was particularly interested because of the way the holes were drilled into it, eliminating excess weight. Such a fun day!!! The alpaca that you see spun up is the first of two 4 oz. balls. I am spinning it as thinly as I can and will spin up the second ball on another bobbin and ply it together with the first one. I'm so excited to see how it turns out. Both rovings are so very clean...no veggie matter...ready to spin. I have plans for an infinity scarf...I think seed stitch on bigger needles so it looks a little more lacy...we will see. It was interesting to talk with my knitting ladies about fiber...some see the fiber and know exactly what they want to make with it and others have a pattern in mind and are hunting for what fiber they think will work best. Then there are some that look at the fiber and just have to have it, with no plans on what they are going to do with it - yet. To top it off, my rabbit lady neighbor down the block was there too. She had lots of interest at her booth. She waved when she saw me but I didn't want to get in the way. I hope she had lots of good sales!
> 
> ...


Your spinning is spectacular, I hope that I can do that well as I get better at my drop spindle. 
Stay safe and warm out there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, we are getting our first snow now, and as it started to come down I thought how Caren would be loving it. lol We aren't to get much though. 
Ryssa wasn't too sure what was going on at first, and she was snuffling the snow, didn't take her long to decide it was fun stuff to play in. lol
Zoe, Kerrys little yorkie/chihuahua isn't quite as delighted with it. lol
Well, I had better get caught up so that I can go out and get the hoses rolled up before it gets cold, it's still above freezing until later, so it's melting on the sidewalks and streets as fast as it comes down. 
Have a great day y'all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last winter someone on here posted a picture of a purple minions hat, I thought it was Tami but not so, I looked on Ravelry but remember the one posted here as being much cuter. My GD loves purple so I thought I might do one for her.


It might have been Melody (Gagesmom)? She was making those, I think. I hope she is okay--she hasn't posted for a while...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

A Gwennie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is so excited to have his new chair. I believe he is using it already as I heard him setting up the folding table so that he could use the space to draw. He is currently doing a composite drawing which will have 4 cats in the drawing. The one I posted last week is one of the 4 cats being drawn in the drawing. He is currently working on the second cat. I can't wait to share the completed picture with everyone. I am sure he will let me post it here when it is done. I am hoping I will be able to make a card from the drawing. He says he wants to start working on some drawings for his Christmas sale of cards. These are the sets he puts together to help raise money for scholarships at the art institute. Last year, every set he donated sold. That was the 1st time he sold every set that was donated. This year's sets will be even better than last years as he has progressed with his talents quite a bit this year. One of the factors that has helped him to achieve this is that he has finally learned to draw from photos and gets so much more detail by doing so. Another contributing factor in his confidence to achieve such levels has been all of the support from our knitting tea party. Thanks to each of you for boosting his confidence level. The people at church have likewise boosted his confidence with all of their support. We will continue to look for a simple desk to replace the folding table as I will need that table and he wants a desk. Grandma is going to help with that gift and DH says he will add to that in order to get a sturdier desk for Matthew.
> 
> I am experimenting with a mitten pattern from the 1960's or 70's that one of the ladies in my knitting group wants to knit. She chose to use chunky yarn and the pattern is written for worsted weight. We are playing with the pattern to make it fit her needs. When I am done knitting up the mittens, I will probably donate them to some charity. I do mittens each year that I donate so I don't mind playing with the pattern and seeing what we can achieve.


 I can imagine, it really helps the creative juices when one is comfortable and not spending the energy to try get a comfy position. I got a chair for knitting from our second hand store, a big square comfy thing that Ryssa can sit in beside me and I have room to knit, it isn't a sleeping in chair though as the back is straight, but it sure makes it nice to sit and knit. 
I'm so glad that his confidence is coming along, he really is very good. I hope that all his cards sell again, I'll order again for sure.  
That should be a warm mitten in bulky yarn, will be fun to see what you come up with. I'm working on Christmas gifts right now, I found some really cute yarn, that is a little fuzzy, but not too fuzzy, and is a bulky weight that I'm making fingerless mitts for several of the little girls I need gifts for, they will love the fuzzy, bright colors. 
Have a great day, happy knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aran said:


> I feel like I'm forever coming here with prayer requests, but I have another one. My friend Candice Milligan, who is a transwoman, was attacked in broad daylight in downtown Toledo, OH on Monday. She was just walking down the street when 3 men accosted her. They called her a bunch of nasty names & then punched her in the face & beat her up. They robbed her, too. She ended up in the hospital & had to have a couple of surgeries. Her jaws are now wired shut, she has about 10 staples in her head & lost some teeth & is bruised, but she's still alive & is out of the hospital.
> 
> I went to a community meeting yesterday to discuss what happened to her, and we had some good conversations. Candice even came. I gave her a hug but told her I wouldn't squeeze too hard.


Oh no!! I'm so sorry for your friend, the world is just going crazy, I hope that she is healing quickly, the physical wounds will disappear much faster than the emotional ones, that come from something like that, I hope that she is able to get comfort from her family and you all. 
Giver he a hug from us. 
How is Barak O'Kitty coming along?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds great! Brother machines are quite good! I know you'll enjoy it immensely.


Sorlenna said:


> It's a Brother CS6000i--nothing terribly fancy, but the reviews are good, and I got a good deal on Amazon--loads of accessories included, which save me a lot of money in the end (looked up some of them on other sites, and whoa). It should be here by the end of the week. So I guess I'll have my nose buried in the manual my next day off. :mrgreen:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Kathy (Kehinkle) lately? I worry about her out on the road when we don't hear from her for longer periods of time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops....thanks for the correction Puplover.


Pup lover said:


> simplyjune.org


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Darowil, have a great holiday.
> 
> Caren, I love the colors in your scarf, what a pretty combo. Glad you are having a good vacation & have fun meeting with Purple & Londy & friends.
> 
> ...


Gwen did a whole lot of hats. Perhaps it was her? They were animal hats I think and perhaps minions are totally different. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got on google and did that last night and so far only have found things for appliances. I'll keep checking and hopefully (as Cashmeregmas suggested to me) a contractor will know of something.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, here the energy grants came through Saskpower, Saskenergy, our power & gas companies. I tried to google energy efficiency grants for Georgia but only Canadian things came up. maybe you could try google to see what you get.
> 
> Aran, sorry about your friend, hope she's better soon. A terrible thing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got on google and did that last night and so far only have found things for appliances. I'll keep checking and hopefully (as Cashmeregmas suggested to me) a contractor will know of something.


I hope so Gwen. I know it helps them sell their product so it does pay for them to know. For instance the fireplace store knew to check for rebates for different types of fireplace inserts. Solar knew what was available or would check.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Forget the coffee the scarf is gorgeous!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in London where it is a lovely 13c/55f. Today we are thinking museum day. I have had to bind off my traveling vine scarf, the rest of the wool is at home.
> 
> Today's coffee sorry forgot to take photo before finishing.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to everyone in need of it. HUGS to everyone whether you need one or not. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not me.....I think it was Gagesmom (Melody)


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen did a whole lot of hats. Perhaps it was her? They were animal hats I think and perhaps minions are totally different. :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Used to have a quince tree when we had a farmhouse complete with barn. Loved the blossoms the tree had in the Spring. So beautiful. Enjoy the rewards of your work.


The harvested quince smell wonderful too. Friends in Germany have several bushes in their garden but I've not had any for a long time.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like about 2-3 inches of snow on our patio fence top. I went out this am to return the emergency phone to my boss and the rnd. trip that usually takes 20 -30 min. took 1 1/2 hours!!! The highway that I usually take to work was an icy parking lot!!! I was glad to get home and will definitely be staying in today.
I've put some pork spare ribs (browned in the oven first) with bread stuffing in the slow cooker for the day. Already it smells really good in here. 

Caron, the scarf is gorgeous!!! Love the colors.

Sassafrass, someday I'll figure out how to get photos of some of my watercolors onto the computer; I'm photography illiterate. Jack was the photographer in our house. I miss him all the time, but sometimes for some of the strangest things.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Purple-Fi, and if you do West Canada you would see Designer1234 also. :thumbup:


Yah :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gottastch, thinking of you and everyone in your area. I know this is part of Nuri, one of the strongest typhoons recorded, meeting up with a storm in Alaska and blasting you now. Hope all will be ok. I know you prepared as much as one can. Thinking of you and please stay warm. Not a very nice way for winter to begin.


Oh no, not another storm! I hadn't heard about this and hope everyone in its path stays safe.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon. Just been for a swim and returned home to the latet photos from France.....


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, someday I hope to get a Smart TV so I can stream things too. The one we have is probably 20 yrs. or older. A big clunker but made to last. Only use it for dvd's. Would be so nice to have it streamed to tv though as I use the computer with Netflix and Amazon for movies. If anyone knows of a better movie source, let me know and I'll check it out.


Go to Walmart or a store that sells computers, cell phones, etc.
I bought a "Roku" friends son installed it for me, now I watch shows from all over the World. Mostly from Germany or Switzerland as trying to maintain my German. Costs in Canada about $110 + tax. I don't have cable or satellite TV. There are dozens of "FREE" channels to watch, some cost a few bucks a month or a one time fee. I'm only looking at the Free channels. You will need your computer and a newer HD TV is best. Here TV costs about $100 +++++ a month, Roku cost me $110+ and that's it. Yahoo!!!
Here's the site, all you need to do is read about this little gem.

http://www.roku.com/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful....a photo to be cherished as much as the people in it.



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just been for a swim and returned home to the latet photos from France.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Your scarf looks fabulous Caren. Can't imagine working on something that complicated while traveling. I'm still at the stage where I need total silence on the Traveling Vine. Maybe someday. What a beautiful scarf it is and will come in handy with the cooler evenings.
> 
> Too cute with the coffee already done. Mine is almost at the same stage. Museum day would be great.
> Won't it be unbelievable to meet up with Purple Fi again. It sure was a wonderful thing to meet her and Londy.
> ...


Thank you  I find I can work on intricate things to keep my mind off flying. I wore my scarf out and about today. It was more than enough to keep the chill off. 
Thought I'd do something different for coffee this morning. The V&A was as fabulous as it was the last bunch of times. I did get to the cafe this time. Oh my Dave said the detail was amazing. He was right WOW!!! 
Yes it is going to be fun meeting up with Purlpe and Londy again. I am looking forward to meeting Angela as well. 
Thanks for the hugs back atcha


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the V&A on my "to do" list the next time I'm in London.



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  I find I can work on intricate things to keep my mind off flying. I wore my scarf out and about today. It was more than enough to keep the chill off.
> Thought I'd do something different for coffee this morning. The V&A was as fabulous as it was the last bunch of times. I did get to the cafe this time. Oh my Dave said the detail was amazing. He was right WOW!!!
> Yes it is going to be fun meeting up with Purlpe and Londy again. I am looking forward to meeting Angela as well.
> Thanks for the hugs back atcha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the V&A on my "to do" list the next time I'm in London.


I'll come with you xxxx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the V&A on my "to do" list the next time I'm in London.


Just let me know and I'll meet you. :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just let me know and I'll meet you. :-D


We could just take it over for a big knitting party :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got on google and did that last night and so far only have found things for appliances. I'll keep checking and hopefully (as Cashmeregmas suggested to me) a contractor will know of something.


Could you try contacting your municipal government offices, they might know.
How about AARP, if you are old enough to qualify,(I don't know your or your DH ages) sometimes there are seniors grants.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Kathy, just listened to our local weather here in Fargo, ND and they are predicting you will be hit. We are maybe suppose to get an inch to three inches. But will also get the cold. Seems like once the snow arrives it just gets colder and colder. Only makes sense I guess,with the white stuff in the ground.
> Aran, so sorry to hear of your friend, that is awful.


We are getting a little freezing rain right now...I can hear it hitting the windows and I stuck my foot outside on the deck and it isn't just rain - ish 

You be careful. 1-3" can be just a treacherous as a bunch of the white stuff. I worry about DH on the roads with all the what he calls DA's (dumb a$$es) that he says pull crazy stunts like driving to an off-ramp from 3 lanes over, cutting everyone off. That's not cool anytime but especially when it is slippery!!! He's been driving to this same place for over 30 years so I guess he's got it down but still...makes me worry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am ready to go- been doing bills and other work I need to do before I go. Leaving here in less than 7 hours so I guess I had better go and get some sleep. At least this way while we arrive about midnight it will only be about 9.30m here so not all that late. Though we will have been travelling much of the day. Have enough time in Melbourne to go and see David's mother. Helps fill in time and makes her happy and Maryanne loves to see Nanny.


Safe travels!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We could just take it over for a big knitting party :thumbup:


That would be so much fun :thumbup: oh yes note for next time


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just don't tell DH about our second thought or he'll need the therapy. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Darowil, have a great holiday.
> 
> Caren, I love the colors in your scarf, what a pretty combo. Glad you are having a good vacation & have fun meeting with Purple & Londy & friends.
> 
> ...


Brrr! Some of that cold weather is headed our way but it will be much more moderate. Highs in the mid-40s. I know that doesn't sound cold but out normal high is about mid-60s this time of year.
I think it was probably Melody that posted pictures of the Minion hats. I remember she made several. 
I hope Melody is all right. She doesn't usually go this long without a note.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just been for a swim and returned home to the latet photos from France.....


What a lovely photo, a happy looking family. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you got home safely, I hate icy roads, I'd rather drive in deep snow than ice, especially black ice.


machriste said:


> Looks like about 2-3 inches of snow on our patio fence top. I went out this am to return the emergency phone to my boss and the rnd. trip that usually takes 20 -30 min. took 1 1/2 hours!!! The highway that I usually take to work was an icy parking lot!!! I was glad to get home and will definitely be staying in today.
> I've put some pork spare ribs (browned in the oven first) with bread stuffing in the slow cooker for the day. Already it smells really good in here.
> 
> Caron, the scarf is gorgeous!!! Love the colors.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you everyone for your good wishes for little Ylea, I have passed them on to the family.
> 
> The poppies were a great success and we got some lovely comments. They are now on display in our parish church until Advent.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos of lovely ladies. 
I hope that DGSs procedure is an easy one and that he recovers quickly. 
Have fun with LM and then with Londy and Angela meeting up with Caren.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in London where it is a lovely 13c/55f. Today we are thinking museum day. I have had to bind off my traveling vine scarf, the rest of the wool is at home.
> 
> Today's coffee sorry forgot to take photo before finishing.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to everyone in need of it. HUGS to everyone whether you need one or not. :-D


Ooh, that's so pretty, love the color. 
Museums sound good, it's snowing here, so any indoor activity sounds great, especially if coffee or tea is involved.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Amy and I found a different kind of chocolate bar. I rather like it, reminds me of Nutella and marmite sandwiches my aunt made us as children. Amy doesn't think it was so good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just been for a swim and returned home to the latet photos from France.....


What a beautiful family!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gottastch, thinking of you and everyone in your area. I know this is part of Nuri, one of the strongest typhoons recorded, meeting up with a storm in Alaska and blasting you now. Hope all will be ok. I know you prepared as much as one can. Thinking of you and please stay warm. Not a very nice way for winter to begin.


It is kind of exciting and scary all at the same time. DH said people were buying all kinds of stuff at the gas station yesterday. He stopped by to top off his tank. He said all the bread was gone and the milk was nearly gone. Do you think people make more sandwiches when it snows? LOL! I always marvel at that but I guess if the power goes off and you can't cook, a sandwich is a welcome thing. The news reported that emergency shipments of snow blowers were coming in to Menards and Lowes and bags of ice melt were very much depleted, as well. I suppose it is like when a tropical storm is heading toward southern/eastern states where the news reports people waiting until the last minute to put up plywood over the windows, etc. They've been talking about this storm for over a week here, you'd think people would be a little more prepared. Ah well, human nature, I guess...don't believe it until you see it. I am safe and sound...snuggled in like a bug in a rug. Kitty Cocoa is sitting by the patio door, trying to catch the ice pellets, as they hit the glass door...such a goofy kitty. She is still so very playful at 6 years old


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Brrr! Some of that cold weather is headed our way but it will be much more moderate. Highs in the mid-40s. I know that doesn't sound cold but out normal high is about mid-60s this time of year.
> I think it was probably Melody that posted pictures of the Minion hats. I remember she made several.
> I hope Melody is all right. She doesn't usually go this long without a note.
> Junek


Thanks everyone, I think I'll PM Melody to see if she did the hats & see if all is well with her.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just been for a swim and returned home to the latet photos from France.....


such a darling family!! I know I've said before...the older grandson is an image of you. And now I know why...your son looks a lot like you without your red hair!!
I know you're anxious to get over there and snuggle with the darling baby!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Darowil, have a great holiday.
> 
> Caren, I love the colors in your scarf, what a pretty combo. Glad you are having a good vacation & have fun meeting with Purple & Londy & friends.
> 
> ...


Bonnie go to the top of the page to the search button. There are lots of hits for them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Could you try contacting your municipal government offices, they might know.
> How about AARP, if you are old enough to qualify,(I don't know your or your DH ages) sometimes there are seniors grants.


Possibly your electric company will have information, too.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Darowil, have a great holiday.
> 
> Caren, I love the colors in your scarf, what a pretty combo. Glad you are having a good vacation & have fun meeting with Purple & Londy & friends.
> 
> ...


Was it Melody that posted(Gagesmom)? I know she was doing minion hats but can't remember if that is one she did or not. 
I hope that she is doing well, seems strange to not see her daily posts.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Your spinning is spectacular, I hope that I can do that well as I get better at my drop spindle.
> Stay safe and warm out there.


Oh Kaye, I bet you do just fine with your drop spindle. It is just getting a feel for it and practice, practice, practice  I think the key there is to not spin too thin of a ply because you have the weight of the spindle to take into consideration. Too thin a ply and too heavy of a spindle might pull the ply apart...not always, just saying it is something to watch. I really enjoyed my homemade drop spindle but the wheel is sooooo nice. Kind of like riding a bike to get everywhere and then getting a car...both get you to the same place, one is just so much of an upgrade over the other 

When I'm done spinning up my alpaca, I'm going to use the tiny Turkish spindle to spin up my little bit of roving I got from the knitting shop in Iowa, when we visited last year. The owner was demonstrating the blending board and did up a nice big sample and then gave that sample to me when I left. I've kept track of it and have been looking at it ever since. I think there might be just enough to go around the cuff of a pair of socks once or twice...just a pretty little decoration


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that's so pretty, love the color.
> Museums sound good, it's snowing here, so any indoor activity sounds great, especially if coffee or tea is involved.


I wondered if you'd get any snow. I heard it was heading your way. But remembered you weren't in the mountains.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just been for a swim and returned home to the latet photos from France.....


Awe!!!!!!!!!!! Such a beautiful family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Go to Walmart or a store that sells computers, cell phones, etc.
> I bought a "Roku" friends son installed it for me, now I watch shows from all over the World. Mostly from Germany or Switzerland as trying to maintain my German. Costs in Canada about $110 + tax. I don't have cable or satellite TV. There are dozens of "FREE" channels to watch, some cost a few bucks a month or a one time fee. I'm only looking at the Free channels. You will need your computer and a newer HD TV is best. Here TV costs about $100 +++++ a month, Roku cost me $110+ and that's it. Yahoo!!!
> Here's the site, all you need to do is read about this little gem.
> 
> http://www.roku.com/


I love my Roku, I got mine at Sams Club.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Amy and I found a different kind of chocolate bar. I rather like it, reminds me of Nutella and marmite sandwiches my aunt made us as children. Amy doesn't think it was so good.


Ummm, I think I'm probably with Amy on that one. :roll: 
LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh Kaye, I bet you do just fine with your drop spindle. It is just getting a feel for it and practice, practice, practice  I think the key there is to not spin too thin of a ply because you have the weight of the spindle to take into consideration. Too thin a ply and too heavy of a spindle might pull the ply apart...not always, just saying it is something to watch. I really enjoyed my homemade drop spindle but the wheel is sooooo nice. Kind of like riding a bike to get everywhere and then getting a car...both get you to the same place, one is just so much of an upgrade over the other
> 
> When I'm done spinning up my alpaca, I'm going to use the tiny Turkish spindle to spin up my little bit of roving I got from the knitting shop in Iowa, when we visited last year. The owner was demonstrating the blending board and did up a nice big sample and then gave that sample to me when I left. I've kept track of it and have been looking at it ever since. I think there might be just enough to go around the cuff of a pair of socks once or twice...just a pretty little decoration


 Yes, I've found that a heavy spindle and thin spinning do not go well together, lol, so that gave me an excuse to purchase a lighter weight spindle, Marla got a Turkish at our fiber festival, she is going to get a spinning wheel after Christmas, I am going to plan one for Christmas next year from DH, he just doesn't know it yet. lol 
Great idea to use the sample on the cuff of socks. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that's so pretty, love the color.
> Museums sound good, it's snowing here, so any indoor activity sounds great, especially if coffee or tea is involved.


Hello Kaye, how are things with you and yours. Too lazy right now to go back and read. Am having a blast. Got lots of photos. Brrr snow how lucky you are as long as you are safe indoors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I wondered if you'd get any snow. I heard it was heading your way. But remembered you weren't in the mountains.
> Junek


Yes, we won't get much, but it is enough to make it really look like winter is coming, I was enjoying the warmer temps, but think I'm actually(gasp at the thought) ready for cooler winter temps to come in.  
What is wrong with me? lol But not too cold, I don't need below 0 temps, though they say we will have them this week, we don't often have them here.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope not too. I probably would have put my hands out and ruined my shoulder in the process. Nice to know what to do!


tami_ohio said:


> Oh my! You really did a good job of it! I hope it isn't too painful. I am glad it wasn't worse, and that you didn't try to catch yourself. You might have had more than bruising on your hand, ect.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Kaye, how are things with you and yours. Too lazy right now to go back and read. Am having a blast. Got lots of photos. Brrr snow how lucky you are as long as you are safe indoors.


We are good, glad you are having a wonderful time. 
I thought you'd like the snow. lolol. It's supposed to get down to 10F tonight then tomorrow and Wed are supposed to be really cold. :roll: 
Oh well, I just got a new wool winter coat on sale at about $150 off so I think I'll be okay. lol 
Gave Kerry my old coat, it still keeps warm, was just too young a style for me know, :roll: and it's Kerry's first time to live away from South Central Texas so like David was, she's going to be in for a shock. lol 
I've pulled out all my old sweaters that I don't wear anymore and gave them to her so she at least has half a chance to stay warm. lol
Christopher is also having to adjust, so funny, he had said for years that he was moving back to Alaska when he was older, now, not so much. lolol 
Have a great day!!! 
HUGS!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ummm, I think I'm probably with Amy on that one. :roll:
> LOL!!


I grew up with marmite so it isn't too bad.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just been for a swim and returned home to the latet photos from France.....


What a lovely photo :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I love my Roku, I got mine at Sams Club.


I'm still getting used to mine, lately I'm watching my channels on my computer as the "Plex" channel told me my trial period was up, yet I am able to watch it on my computer just not the TV. Will have to take a few hours (sigh) to figure out what the heck I'm doing wrong. Probably a simple solution, just need to take the time, which hopefully will be tonight or tomorrow.

Once I'm able to watch them on the TV again I'll be a happy camper. Guess I need to write things down, all this technology is confusing at times, lol!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to spend my day dreaming of the next time I'm in London.



PurpleFi said:


> We could just take it over for a big knitting party :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

What a start to the week. My computer is working today, happy thought, but DH had to take his to the spa this morning with virus. We have changed carriers for the computers and tV and I am not happy but it is too lateto do anything about it
the Momma cat and the last of the adult cats were caught last night. We have one kitten left. Hated to send them to animal control but landlord said "no animals". I tried other ways to get rid of the cats but with no luck.
this morning I was trying to put a box of oatmeal on the shelf in the pantry and i didn't get it set correctly so it fell and the lid came off. What a mess oatmeal makes. Have to take the cans off the shelves, etc. and vacuum up the mess. THen had to clean the floor. I needed to clean the pantry but didn't want to do it today.
Now I am off to my craft room for some christmas sewing.
Happy knitting to you dear friends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I grew up with marmite so it isn't too bad.


 That makes a big difference.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> What a start to the week. My computer is working today, happy thought, but DH had to take his to the spa this morning with virus. We have changed carriers for the computers and tV and I am not happy but it is too lateto do anything about it
> the Momma cat and the last of the adult cats were caught last night. We have one kitten left. Hated to send them to animal control but landlord said "no animals". I tried other ways to get rid of the cats but with no luck.
> this morning I was trying to put a box of oatmeal on the shelf in the pantry and i didn't get it set correctly so it fell and the lid came off. What a mess oatmeal makes. Have to take the cans off the shelves, etc. and vacuum up the mess. THen had to clean the floor. I needed to clean the pantry but didn't want to do it today.
> Now I am off to my craft room for some christmas sewing.
> Happy knitting to you dear friends.


Hi, so glad that you computer is working for you today. 
It's good to hear from you. 
I've had that issue with oatmeal and I did it with rice too, and yes, they make a major mess. lol Vacuuming is the best way to deal with it. 
I need to clear out my pantry also, but I don't know if I'll tackle it today, maybe tomorrow since it's going to be crazy cold. lol
Have a great day in your craft room. 
HUGS!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We are good, glad you are having a wonderful time.
> I thought you'd like the snow. lolol. It's supposed to get down to 10F tonight then tomorrow and Wed are supposed to be really cold. :roll:
> Oh well, I just got a new wool winter coat on sale at about $150 off so I think I'll be okay. lol
> Gave Kerry my old coat, it still keeps warm, was just too young a style for me know, :roll: and it's Kerry's first time to live away from South Central Texas so like David was, she's going to be in for a shock. lol
> ...


Glad things are good with you and yours. 10 sounds like a good temperature 
Glad that Kerry has a warm winter coat, yes she sure is in for a shock. Poor girl. Yes she will need sweaters for sure. I am sure it will take Christopher a while to get used to the clod again. 
Hugs and have a great day as well


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Purple-Fi, and if you do West Canada you would see Designer1234 also. :thumbup:


Wouldn't that be wonderful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> It is kind of exciting and scary all at the same time. DH said people were buying all kinds of stuff at the gas station yesterday. He stopped by to top off his tank. He said all the bread was gone and the milk was nearly gone. Do you think people make more sandwiches when it snows? LOL! I always marvel at that but I guess if the power goes off and you can't cook, a sandwich is a welcome thing. The news reported that emergency shipments of snow blowers were coming in to Menards and Lowes and bags of ice melt were very much depleted, as well. I suppose it is like when a tropical storm is heading toward southern/eastern states where the news reports people waiting until the last minute to put up plywood over the windows, etc. They've been talking about this storm for over a week here, you'd think people would be a little more prepared. Ah well, human nature, I guess...don't believe it until you see it. I am safe and sound...snuggled in like a bug in a rug. Kitty Cocoa is sitting by the patio door, trying to catch the ice pellets, as they hit the glass door...such a goofy kitty. She is still so very playful at 6 years old


Relief to know all is well with you and your DH. Sounds like you are well prepared and snuggled in is wonderful. Awwww cute kitty even at 6. Hard to figure out why she can't get those ice pellets. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Wouldn't that be wonderful!


There you are. Thinking of you and hoping you were well. Guess it is exceptionally cold where you are. Don't imagine the rest of the winter will be this bad once the storm is over.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not me.....I think it was Gagesmom (Melody)


Yes, I think I'm sorting out that minions are one-eyed. LOL You think with grandchildren I'd be up on animal hats and minions and know the difference. Guess you all are educating me. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Machriste, hope you can figure out how to get your photos online. Perhaps we can help you. I never thought I could do it and then I figured it out by playing around. First I had to have a cord that goes from the camera or phone and fits in the computer. You can buy one for not much money if you don't have one. Hook it up to the computer and if you have a photo program it comes up automatically, at least mine does. Asks if you want to import and I click on yes. That's the first half.

When you get that far we can help you with the rest. First get them on the computer and then it's pretty easy to go from there to attaching them to your post.

Funny thing is that right now I hook my camera up to the computer and it doesn't seem to be connecting. Perhaps I need a new cord.

Big Hugs and stay safe and warm.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  I find I can work on intricate things to keep my mind off flying. I wore my scarf out and about today. It was more than enough to keep the chill off.
> Thought I'd do something different for coffee this morning. The V&A was as fabulous as it was the last bunch of times. I did get to the cafe this time. Oh my Dave said the detail was amazing. He was right WOW!!!
> Yes it is going to be fun meeting up with Purlpe and Londy again. I am looking forward to meeting Angela as well.
> Thanks for the hugs back atcha


Looking forward to meeting you too Caren!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll come with you xxxx


And me!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nine pages to catch up! I was out last night to see a film I particularly wanted to watch- stayed over rather than try to come home on the transport system, it fizzles out around 10 pm.. Ringo is such a good boy- sits and waits for his Mum to come home- so pleased to see me- Ruthie is due up from Wellington tonight. Leaves for Glasgow on Saturday.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good to hear that you had a night out,Julie. You deserve it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nine pages to catch up! I was out last night to see a film I particularly wanted to watch- stayed over rather than try to come home on the transport system, it fizzles out around 10 pm.. Ringo is such a good boy- sits and waits for his Mum to come home- so pleased to see me- Ruthie is due up from Wellington tonight. Leaves for Glasgow on Saturday.


How wonderful. I know it must have been a special time for you and thank goodness Ringo is so good.Great all the way around. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  I find I can work on intricate things to keep my mind off flying. I wore my scarf out and about today. It was more than enough to keep the chill off.
> Thought I'd do something different for coffee this morning. The V&A was as fabulous as it was the last bunch of times. I did get to the cafe this time. Oh my Dave said the detail was amazing. He was right WOW!!!
> Yes it is going to be fun meeting up with Purlpe and Londy again. I am looking forward to meeting Angela as well.
> Thanks for the hugs back atcha


I googled V&A and can't find what it is.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I googled V&A and can't find what it is.


The Victoria and Albert Museum , Kensington.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm off to have a facial. Now I don't want to go but I made myself get ready. It is free at the place where I get my hair done but the make-up isn't free, however, it doesn't have any harmful chemicals in it so very nice. Guess it will be fun to see what they do differently and what colors they choose. 

Just had about the 7th phone call today, loops wait, 8th coming in now and al ads. Thought it would change after learning we had to sign up for no calls every year now and since the voting was over but I have to take the phone off the hook if I want a nap. Well, I had best get out to the car right now or I will be late. Too bad we aren't going out with my new face tonight. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Amy and I found a different kind of chocolate bar. I rather like it, reminds me of Nutella and marmite sandwiches my aunt made us as children. Amy doesn't think it was so good.


No thanks.
I'm sitting in the airport with a few minutes before our first flight. Not much sleep but that doesn't normally seem to bother me


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

How nice to have a night out Julie. Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Think I have time to post some coffee from the last couple of days.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Feel bad for all affected by huge storm. Stay warm and safe.
Did F/U visit with GYN RN. Tomorrow F/U with my Internist. Lovely day. Maya and I had our hour walk. Did wash, went to store and got makings for pozole which is now in crock pot. Even did a little knitting.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It was a beautiful sunny, windless day here, but it feels like the calm before the storm. I picked raspberries in my garden and admired the last roses of summer.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Wind has come up, getting cold, tomorrow's high is to be 10 F degrees lower than this morning's low! Outside cat is in garage so he is fine until it warms up a bit tomorrow. Got bird bath heaters installed. Guess I'm ready.

Gottastch-- quilt guild friend who usually sits next to me also tats (I know how, haven't done any for years) and was making darling mini-Christmas trees with beads for lights to use for earrings. 3-ring "clover" at top with two more rings coming down each side with ball-work between them. Beads on each outer picot (3 picots per ring but a couple were for attaching next ring). Asked her to take pix and send to me so I could attach it to this.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday. I have requested to be texted on Wednesday to let me know how it goes and how she is doing. Also, I am on standby to pick up some of their other children on Wednesday evening and bring them back home if needed. Please keep this little girl in your prayers as she will need to be in ICU for a few days after surgery. I will attempt to share a picture of her from Halloween evening. I waited to get permission from the family before sharing her picture with our group.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday.
> 
> Prayers for sure for darling little Bella. What a heart-breakingly beautiful child. It must be so difficult for her parents to turn her over to those surgeons. I surly hope all goes well for her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday. I have requested to be texted on Wednesday to let me know how it goes and how she is doing. Also, I am on standby to pick up some of their other children on Wednesday evening and bring them back home if needed. Please keep this little girl in your prayers as she will need to be in ICU for a few days after surgery. I will attempt to share a picture of her from Halloween evening. I waited to get permission from the family before sharing her picture with our group.


What a gorgeous little girl. Will be thinking of her and her parents. Hope the surgeries go well. X


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. .


Prayers coming her way-- and also yours so you can stay strong and well while helping them as you do. Blessings on you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She's a beautiful little girl...prayers and hugs.



pacer said:


> I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday. I have requested to be texted on Wednesday to let me know how it goes and how she is doing. Also, I am on standby to pick up some of their other children on Wednesday evening and bring them back home if needed. Please keep this little girl in your prayers as she will need to be in ICU for a few days after surgery. I will attempt to share a picture of her from Halloween evening. I waited to get permission from the family before sharing her picture with our group.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for lovely little Bella and her family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Darowil, have a great holiday.
> 
> Caren, I love the colors in your scarf, what a pretty combo. Glad you are having a good vacation & have fun meeting with Purple & Londy & friends.
> 
> ...


That might have been Gagesmom. I remember her doing Hello Kitty and Minion hats last year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sorry too, it sounds absolutely terrible!! I do hope he gets the emotional support she needs I know she will from you Aran

I too wonder where kathy is and how she's doing


Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!! I'm so sorry for your friend, the world is just going crazy, I hope that she is healing quickly, the physical wounds will disappear much faster than the emotional ones, that come from something like that, I hope that she is able to get comfort from her family and you all.
> Giver he a hug from us.
> How is Barak O'Kitty coming along?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I hope not too. I probably would have put my hands out and ruined my shoulder in the process. Nice to know what to do!


I learned the hard way, tho I wasn't trying to catch myself. I windmilled on ice and that was the first to hit when I went down on my back. When I went down this spring I crossed my forearms in front of my face to save my face and new glasses. Still smacked my wrist pretty good but knees got the worst.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday. I have requested to be texted on Wednesday to let me know how it goes and how she is doing. Also, I am on standby to pick up some of their other children on Wednesday evening and bring them back home if needed. Please keep this little girl in your prayers as she will need to be in ICU for a few days after surgery. I will attempt to share a picture of her from Halloween evening. I waited to get permission from the family before sharing her picture with our group.


Bella is so cute! I am keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

joycevv said:


> It was a beautiful sunny, windless day here, but it feels like the calm before the storm. I picked raspberries in my garden and admired the last roses of summer.


I didn't realize it would still be that warm there.
It's -14C/8F, going down to -17C/0F but much colder with The nasty wind.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday. I have requested to be texted on Wednesday to let me know how it goes and how she is doing. Also, I am on standby to pick up some of their other children on Wednesday evening and bring them back home if needed. Please keep this little girl in your prayers as she will need to be in ICU for a few days after surgery. I will attempt to share a picture of her from Halloween evening. I waited to get permission from the family before sharing her picture with our group.


What a little beauty. I hope all goes well with her surgery, so much for the poor little soul to endure.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in London where it is a lovely 13c/55f. Today we are thinking museum day. I have had to bind off my traveling vine scarf, the rest of the wool is at home.
> 
> Today's coffee sorry forgot to take photo before finishing.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to everyone in need of it. HUGS to everyone whether you need one or not. :-D


Is that a shawl on your dreams there? I love the colors


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got on google and did that last night and so far only have found things for appliances. I'll keep checking and hopefully (as Cashmeregmas suggested to me) a contractor will know of something.


Sometimes there are tax breaks also so check with whoever does your taxes


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous family.


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just been for a swim and returned home to the latet photos from France.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm almost 62 but retired and disabled; DH is 64; will be 65 in May. Forgot to call contractors today but have penciled in on to do list for Wed. Tomorrow Marianne is coming for a visit so I will be "playing"...LOL. Just took a sour cream pound cake out of the oven for her visit tomorrow. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Could you try contacting your municipal government offices, they might know.
> How about AARP, if you are old enough to qualify,(I don't know your or your DH ages) sometimes there are seniors grants.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you had movie and night out.
Pacer, will keep Bella in prayers.
Machriste, do you have kid, grandkids, or friend that can show you how to upload pix? It really isn't hard, just need to see what works with your equipment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a precious little girl. She has been and will continue to be in my prayers.


pacer said:


> I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday. I have requested to be texted on Wednesday to let me know how it goes and how she is doing. Also, I am on standby to pick up some of their other children on Wednesday evening and bring them back home if needed. Please keep this little girl in your prayers as she will need to be in ICU for a few days after surgery. I will attempt to share a picture of her from Halloween evening. I waited to get permission from the family before sharing her picture with our group.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm almost 62 but retired and disabled; DH is 64; will be 65 in May. Forgot to call contractors today but have penciled in on to do list for Wed. Tomorrow Marianne is coming for a visit so I will be "playing"...LOL. Just took a sour cream pound cake out of the oven for her visit tomorrow.


Hope you find something for the insulation. Give Marianne a hug for me. Yum! Pound cake!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a good idea. I'll call them Wed. and ask.


Pup lover said:


> Sometimes there are tax breaks also so check with whoever does your taxes


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, will be remembering that beautiful little girl with those big eyes in prayer as she undergoes surgery. That is a lot to have done and hope she will be alright. I don't feel you cheated at all by getting pizza and please give yourself a break whenever you can so you don't get worn out. That was very thoughtful of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you had movie and night out.
> Pacer, will keep Bella in prayers.
> Machriste, do you have kid, grandkids, or friend that can show you how to upload pix? It really isn't hard, just need to see what works with your equipment.


If you have a smart phone and take your pictures with that, you can email them to yourself or use Dropbox to transfer the pictures. If not you need a way to get the pictures from the camera to the computer first. Once there, it isn't hard. We will help!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just been for a swim and returned home to the latet photos from France.....


What a precious photo. Love it. Handsome son and family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Think I have time to post some coffee from the last couple of days.


Have a wonderful trip. Coffee looks like it will keep me up if I look to closely. :lol: :lol: Well done and looks so tasty.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmmmm. I have a painting in Iphoto on our mac, but when I copy and paste it, it comes out like this:

/Users/jriley/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2013/EmCee Art/DSC_0013.JPG


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> How nice to have a night out Julie. Glad you enjoyed it


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good for you!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Think I have time to post some coffee from the last couple of days.


OOOHH!! Lovely and hot chocolate, too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Prayers for sure for darling little Bella. What a heart-breakingly beautiful child. It must be so difficult for her parents to turn her over to those surgeons. I surly hope all goes well for her.


Prayers from here. For everyone involved.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Is that a shawl on your dreams there? I love the colors


I wore my traveling vine scarf as a shawl, think it needs to be longer fir sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from London where it is looking overcast, sitting at 11c/50f at 10:09. 

Today's coffee/tea is breakfast today. This fruit table is offered nearly all day. 

HUGS for everyone!! Healing thoughts going out to all those in need.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from London where it is looking overcast, sitting at 11c/50f at 10:09.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea is breakfast today. This fruit table is offered nearly all day.
> 
> HUGS for everyone!! Healing thoughts going out to all those in need.


That all looks wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That all looks wonderful :thumbup:


The food is great here and they remember you, toast was brought out just after we sat down. Then breakfast brought out shortly afterwards, coffee/tea served as soon as we were seated. Best part is we get access to the kitchen until 9pm every day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caren, that sounds like a great hotel :thumbup: It all goes to a wonderful experience.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The food is great here and they remember you, toast was brought out just after we sat down. Then breakfast brought out shortly afterwards, coffee/tea served as soon as we were seated. Best part is we get access to the kitchen until 9pm every day.


Morning Caren, that all looks lovely, sounds as if you have found a great hotel. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Going to tidy my craft room today as someone has stolen the floor and taable!!!!

Then off to collect LM from school and stay the night. GS2 has his op today so not sure what time they will be back.

Will check in when I can.

Photos for today...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Then off to collect LM from school and stay the night. GS2 has his op today so not sure what time they will be back.
> 
> Photos for today...


I hope the surgery goes well for GS2. Geat photos. It does look magnificent :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday. I have requested to be texted on Wednesday to let me know how it goes and how she is doing. Also, I am on standby to pick up some of their other children on Wednesday evening and bring them back home if needed. Please keep this little girl in your prayers as she will need to be in ICU for a few days after surgery. I will attempt to share a picture of her from Halloween evening. I waited to get permission from the family before sharing her picture with our group.


Such a darling little girl. Praying things go well during her surgery and recovery. It's always so distressing when little ones have to go through so much.
God bless you for everything you do for her and her family.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> This is going to be a tough week on the whole family. Their 15 year old daughter just had a tumor removed a few weeks ago and their 12 year old daughter goes to the same specialty hospital for children every couple of weeks to have immune system meds given to her through a port. Bella is on oxygen at night and round the clock tube feedings. She did eat some fruit snack tonight and does eat little bits here and there but not enough to get the nutrients that she needs. I know she is having gastric surgery, tonsils and adnoids removed and I believe some type of surgery for her airway. She was certainly talkative tonight. She even gave me a hug tonight. I love her and the rest of her family. Their son gave me a hug tonight and said he ate 3 slices of pizza that I brought. I did cheat on dinner tonight and got pizza for them and our family. Matthew had class tonight so I was restricted on my time. Now I need to get to sleep so I can focus on my job tomorrow. Stay warm for those of us who are getting ready to endure the cold front this week.


I'm keeping you in prayers for safe travels in this bad weather, Mary. Please be careful and take care of you while you're taking care of every one else!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm almost 62 but retired and disabled; DH is 64; will be 65 in May. Forgot to call contractors today but have penciled in on to do list for Wed. Tomorrow Marianne is coming for a visit so I will be "playing"...LOL. Just took a sour cream pound cake out of the oven for her visit tomorrow.


Please give Marianne my love...have fun!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from London where it is looking overcast, sitting at 11c/50f at 10:09.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea is breakfast today. This fruit table is offered nearly all day.
> 
> HUGS for everyone!! Healing thoughts going out to all those in need.


Good morning, Caren!! Yummy! Love those big English breakfasts. A meal like that would hold you for a lot of sight seeing!
Have fun...I know you will!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Going to tidy my craft room today as someone has stolen the floor and taable!!!!
> 
> Then off to collect LM from school and stay the night. GS2 has his op today so not sure what time they will be back.
> 
> ...


Good morning!! l love seeing your holiday photos. The first one reminds me a lot of the coastal drive up to Bar Harbor in Maine. There was a picture postcard view around every curve.
Keeping GS in my prayers for a speedy recovery.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello from a dark, dreary wet and windy Devon! A stay at home day but I have a committee meeting to go to. Fortunately I am getting a lift there, so should be ok. My back order from Deramores arrived, just one ball of chunky to do a broomstick crochet cowl, so I am resisting temptation and not even opening it till I get back. See you all later. Have a good day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good afternoon from another wet and windy part of the UK! I'm off to the optician's shortly to get an eye test and see about new specs. I only had reading glasses until now, but I think I'm going to have to get varifocals as I find my long sight is not what it was and I really struggle to see the TV or to drive. I bought a cheap pair of specs with just a 1% magnification and they're ok, but I am getting fed up of wearing 2 pairs perched on top of each other when I want to knit and watch TV...not a good look! :lol: Better run, TTYL.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Going to tidy my craft room today as someone has stolen the floor and taable!!!!
> 
> Then off to collect LM from school and stay the night. GS2 has his op today so not sure what time they will be back.
> 
> ...


The photos from NS are wonderful...I'm glad I wasn't driving on that road, I'd want to be looking at the scenery. Hope DGS surgery goes well...have fun with LM---are you planning on baking? My DGD and I made Rice Krispie Treats while I was up in Madison and she told her dad that Grandma "helped"!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday. I have requested to be texted on Wednesday to let me know how it goes and how she is doing. Also, I am on standby to pick up some of their other children on Wednesday evening and bring them back home if needed. Please keep this little girl in your prayers as she will need to be in ICU for a few days after surgery. I will attempt to share a picture of her from Halloween evening. I waited to get permission from the family before sharing her picture with our group.


Prayers going up for Bella and her family, along with you. She is beautiful little missy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful photos.
Keeping GS in prayer while in surgery and for a speedy recovery.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Going to tidy my craft room today as someone has stolen the floor and taable!!!!
> 
> Then off to collect LM from school and stay the night. GS2 has his op today so not sure what time they will be back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm almost 62 but retired and disabled; DH is 64; will be 65 in May. Forgot to call contractors today but have penciled in on to do list for Wed. Tomorrow Marianne is coming for a visit so I will be "playing"...LOL. Just took a sour cream pound cake out of the oven for her visit tomorrow.


Have fun, yummy :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from London where it is looking overcast, sitting at 11c/50f at 10:09.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea is breakfast today. This fruit table is offered nearly all day.
> 
> HUGS for everyone!! Healing thoughts going out to all those in need.


Yummy, great breakfast, :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Going to tidy my craft room today as someone has stolen the floor and taable!!!!
> 
> Then off to collect LM from school and stay the night. GS2 has his op today so not sure what time they will be back.
> 
> ...


Awesome photos lovely :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hmmmm. I have a painting in Iphoto on our mac, but when I copy and paste it, it comes out like this:
> 
> /Users/jriley/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2013/EmCee Art/DSC_0013.JPG


Click on reply or quick reply. Under the box where you type your message there are 3 spots that have a box with a browse button beside it. Click the browse button. That will open a window on your computer to go to the file your photo is in. Go to the photo and double click on it. Click the send button. Your photo should appear in the post.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Going to tidy my craft room today as someone has stolen the floor and taable!!!!
> 
> Then off to collect LM from school and stay the night. GS2 has his op today so not sure what time they will be back.
> 
> ...


Someone stole the floor in my craft room too!

Prayers for DGS today. Love the photos!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just aquick pop in from the Hotel Salem Sousse am on my way for a massage, weather has been overcast with some thunder and ligtning with rain.will post some pics soon.hope eveyone is well hugs for all :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

FLANDERS FIELDS POEM
The Worlds Most Famous WAR MEMORIAL POEM
By Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae


In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place: and in the sky
The larks still bravely singing fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the dead: Short days ago,
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved: and now we lie
In Flanders fields!

Take up our quarrel with the foe
To you, from failing hands, we throw
The torch: be yours to hold it high
If ye break faith with us who die,
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields

Composed at the battlefront on May 3, 1915
during the second battle of Ypres, Belgium


"On May 2, 1915, John McCraes close friend and former student Alexis Helmer was killed by a German shell. That evening, in the absence of a Chaplain, John McCrae recited from memory a few passages from the Church of Englands Order of the Burial of the Dead. For security reasons Helmers burial in Essex Farm Cemetery was performed in complete darkness.

The next day, May 3, 1915, Sergeant-Major Cyril Allinson was delivering mail. McCrae was sitting at the back of an ambulance parked near the dressing station beside the YserCanal, just a few hundred yards north of Ypres, Belgium.
In Flanders Fields Poem

As John McCrae was writing his In Flanders Fields poem, Allinson silently watched and later recalled, His face was very tired but calm as he wrote. He looked around from time to time, his eyes straying to Helmer's grave."

Within moments, John McCrae had completed the In Flanders Fields poem and when he was done, without a word, McCrae took his mail and handed the poem to Allinson.

Allinson was deeply moved:

The (Flanders Fields) poem was an exact description of the scene in front of us both. He used the word blow in that line because the poppies actually were being blown that morning by a gentle east wind. It never occurred to me at that time that it would ever be published. It seemed to me just an exact description of the scene."

John McCrae died shortly after writing the poem. He was a Canadian.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> FLANDERS FIELDS POEM
> The Worlds Most Famous WAR MEMORIAL POEM
> By Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae
> 
> ...


Beautiful poem, and beautiful quilt. So thankful to all who have served and are serving. For those who have given their lives for our freedom.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful poem, and beautiful quilt. So thankful to all who have served and are serving. For those who have given their lives for our freedom.


Thank you for posting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, 
Thank you for posting the poem & your lovely quilt. We had to memorize the poem in school, it is a wonderful but so sad price of literature. Do those of you who live in other countries also know the poem? Or is it because it was a Canadian author that it is so famous here?
We certainly need to remember & be so grateful to those who served so we can be free.
Purplefi, lovely pictures from your trip. I have just heard on the radio thst there are plans to build a big war memorial at Cabots cove national park.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Just aquick pop in from the Hotel Salem Sousse am on my way for a massage, weather has been overcast with some thunder and ligtning with rain.will post some pics soon.hope eveyone is well hugs for all :thumbup:


Enjoy that massage! And hope the weather is better than ours despite the thunder. Had lots of that here and now have a grey wet and windy day as has most of Britain, I think. Not all that cold here in Channel Islands, but does seem like winter is really here now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you, Shirley, for that beautiful tribute to the soldiers that fought in the "War to End All Wars". If only they knew!!

Since in the U.S. we remember the veterans of all our wars on this day, I'm posting this picture of my Uncle Bennie who served in WWII. He was captured by the Germans and escaped from prison camp to come home safely and have a family. He was one of the gentlest, kindest men I ever knew. And I miss him very much.
This picture was taken the day before he had to report for duty. As you can tell, he and his younger brother had been working....farmers don't have days off. He's to my Grandmother's left. I think it's such a poignant picture. You can see the fear and sadness on my Grandmother's face.
Thank you to all our veterans and to all those who fell to protect our freedom and those who still serve.
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful poem, and beautiful quilt. So thankful to all who have served and are serving. For those who have given their lives for our freedom.


Well said, Tami. Thanks for the poem and background to it, and your beautiful wall hanging, Shirley. I hadn't realised that McCrae was Canadian, but almost everyone knows that poem here too.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Click on reply or quick reply. Under the box where you type your message there are 3 spots that have a box with a browse button beside it. Click the browse button. That will open a window on your computer to go to the file your photo is in. Go to the photo and double click on it. Click the send button. Your photo should appear in the post.


Thanks, Tami; I'll try it!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just aquick pop in from the Hotel Salem Sousse am on my way for a massage, weather has been overcast with some thunder and ligtning with rain.will post some pics soon.hope eveyone is well hugs for all :thumbup:


I am so glad you are spoiling yourself, Agnes! we all need that!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the photos, Purple. Hope all goes well for DGS's surgery, and for the long suffering pretty little Bella.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie, "In Flanders' Field" is known here in the US--at least in my generation. I fear that few of the younger generations even grasp what WWII was all about, much less that 'war to end all wars'. So many couldn't tell you what the fighting in Viet Nam was all about and possibly not even the first Gulf war, either. So sad to realize how little they know outside their technology devices.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, NS is lovely. Will keep your DGS in prayers today.
Gwennie, have grand visit with Marianne.
Kate, hope you get great pair of glasses. Got a good giggle imagining you wearing one pair atop another.
Bless the veterans who fought for us.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Click on reply or quick reply. Under the box where you type your message there are 3 spots that have a box with a browse button beside it. Click the browse button. That will open a window on your computer to go to the file your photo is in. Go to the photo and double click on it. Click the send button. Your photo should appear in the post.


Thanks, Tami; I'll try it!!

/Users/jriley/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2013/EmCee Art/DSC_0013.JPG

Hmmmm. Same result. I'm hopeless!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday. I have requested to be texted on Wednesday to let me know how it goes and how she is doing. Also, I am on standby to pick up some of their other children on Wednesday evening and bring them back home if needed. Please keep this little girl in your prayers as she will need to be in ICU for a few days after surgery. I will attempt to share a picture of her from Halloween evening. I waited to get permission from the family before sharing her picture with our group.


Such a cute little girl, with so many problems. Lots of loving thoughts go out to her, I hope her surgery goes well on Wednesday. I'll be thinking of her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a great picture, June & such wonderful memories. It is truly amazing all those who went off to war & came back to live so quietly after, never talking about their experiences. My dads family were all farmers, as were most of my moms, only her 2 youngest brothers were veterans but they were so young,they got to Europe but the fighting was thankfully over before they got there. My step-dads family were in the war, his Dad in both WW1& 2 & 2 brothers in WW2, Step-dad tried to volunteer but was hearing impaired so was not accepted. His brother was there & back before he was 18 & died at 29 from complications from his wounds to his kidneys.

I asked my son & he said they had to memorize In Flanders Field when in school too.


jknappva said:


> Thank you, Shirley, for that beautiful tribute to the soldiers that fought in the "War to End All Wars". If only they knew!!
> 
> Since in the U.S. we remember the veterans of all our wars on this day, I'm posting this picture of my Uncle Bennie who served in WWII. He was captured by the Germans and escaped from prison camp to come home safely and have a family. He was one of the gentlest, kindest men I ever knew. And I miss him very much.
> This picture was taken the day before he had to report for duty. As you can tell, he and his younger brother had been working....farmers don't have days off. He's to my Grandmother's left. I think it's such a poignant picture. You can see the fear and sadness on my Grandmother's face.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have Christmas cake baking, DH says we should go to Prince Albert & visit his Uncle & Aunt in the next week so I wanted to have it baked to take some to them. I used the fast & fabulous fruitcake recipe thst I posted last year, made with mincemeat & eagle brand milk. So easy & so good.
My friend gave me a container of glazed fruit she had made from zucchini, I replaced 1/2 the mixed fruit with that so I hope it tastes OK. I tried some & it tastes very like the mixed fruit I bought. I may have to get the recipe & do some next year.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a great picture, June & such wonderful memories. It is truly amazing all those who went off to war & came back to live so quietly after, never talking about their experiences. My dads family were all farmers, as were most of my moms, only her 2 youngest brothers were veterans but they were so young,they got to Europe but the fighting was thankfully over before they got there. My step-dads family were in the war, his Dad in both WW1& 2 & 2 brothers in WW2, Step-dad tried to volunteer but was hearing impaired so was not accepted. His brother was there & back before he was 18 & died at 29 from complications from his wounds to his kidneys.
> 
> I asked my son & he said they had to memorize In Flanders Field when in school too.


You're right that so many veterans didn't talk about their experiences during the war. Uncle Bennie didn't either.
My grandmother had 6 boys but only he went was drafted. Two of the brothers worked in the shipyard, one was a farmer and I think Stanley, in the picture, was probably too young, the other only had one eye after a childhood accident.
If only that "war to end all wars", had really been true!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad things are good with you and yours. 10 sounds like a good temperature
> Glad that Kerry has a warm winter coat, yes she sure is in for a shock. Poor girl. Yes she will need sweaters for sure. I am sure it will take Christopher a while to get used to the clod again.
> Hugs and have a great day as well


 I got about 20 tomatoes off my plants yesterday, I'm hoping that the cold frame keeps them going for another couple days at least, it was warm in there yesterday when Christopher and I pulled it out to get the ripe tomatoes. 
LOL, yes, Kerry has been living in polar fleece, lol, even though it's warm in the house. Christophers had to resort to his heavy mittens yesterday to help me outside. lol, I had on polar fleece jacket and fingerless mitts. lol
Enjoy your last several days over there, have you set your dates for next year yet? LOL! 
Hugs!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nine pages to catch up! I was out last night to see a film I particularly wanted to watch- stayed over rather than try to come home on the transport system, it fizzles out around 10 pm.. Ringo is such a good boy- sits and waits for his Mum to come home- so pleased to see me- Ruthie is due up from Wellington tonight. Leaves for Glasgow on Saturday.


How wonderful that you were able to enjoy an evening out, and that Ringo has matured into such a wonderful boy. 
Is Ruthie back with you or is that tonight? 
Have fun with visiting. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Think I have time to post some coffee from the last couple of days.


YUM!!!!!!!!!!! 
Have a safe trip!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The food is great here and they remember you, toast was brought out just after we sat down. Then breakfast brought out shortly afterwards, coffee/tea served as soon as we were seated. Best part is we get access to the kitchen until 9pm every day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Going to tidy my craft room today as someone has stolen the floor and taable!!!!
> 
> Then off to collect LM from school and stay the night. GS2 has his op today so not sure what time they will be back.
> 
> ...


Truly wonderful landscape. This is on my bucket list.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Machriste, I have a Mac so have PM'd you about doing photos. Hope this will help. If your photos are in iPhoto it should. Here's hoping.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Just aquick pop in from the Hotel Salem Sousse am on my way for a massage, weather has been overcast with some thunder and ligtning with rain.will post some pics soon.hope eveyone is well hugs for all :thumbup:


Oooh, sounds wonderful and so glad you are able to do this. Sure hope the weather changes though. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Shirley, Such a gorgeous quilt and thank you for the poem too on this special day.

The most wonderful man, my uncle, who loved me like a father, lost his leg in the war. He is now gone but not forgotten. A Canadian from the Highlands of Haliburton in West Guilford.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

June, love the photo of your uncle. Sounds like he was very special to you and a handsome man too. Yes, I can see the sadness and fear in the mother's face.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I got about 20 tomatoes off my plants yesterday, I'm hoping that the cold frame keeps them going for another couple days at least, it was warm in there yesterday when Christopher and I pulled it out to get the ripe tomatoes.
> LOL, yes, Kerry has been living in polar fleece, lol, even though it's warm in the house. Christophers had to resort to his heavy mittens yesterday to help me outside. lol, I had on polar fleece jacket and fingerless mitts. lol
> Enjoy your last several days over there, have you set your dates for next year yet? LOL!
> Hugs!!!


Sounds like a cold-frame is well worth whatever work and cost it is. Enjoy your tomatoes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, hope the surgery has gone well. Thinking it is over now?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It is such a gorgeous Fall day out there. I know the days like this are numbered now. This week it will all change.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday. I have requested to be texted on Wednesday to let me know how it goes and how she is doing. Also, I am on standby to pick up some of their other children on Wednesday evening and bring them back home if needed. Please keep this little girl in your prayers as she will need to be in ICU for a few days after surgery. I will attempt to share a picture of her from Halloween evening. I waited to get permission from the family before sharing her picture with our group.


She's a cutie! Definitely prayers for her and the whole family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from London where it is looking overcast, sitting at 11c/50f at 10:09.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea is breakfast today. This fruit table is offered nearly all day.
> 
> HUGS for everyone!! Healing thoughts going out to all those in need.


Yum! That looks good. 
Have a great day a wandering around London.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Going to tidy my craft room today as someone has stolen the floor and taable!!!!
> 
> Then off to collect LM from school and stay the night. GS2 has his op today so not sure what time they will be back.
> 
> ...


Very pretty!! Reminds me of Kodiak a bit.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caren, that sounds like a great hotel :thumbup: It all goes to a wonderful experience.


Yes it is a good hotel. I stayed here three years ago with my son and daughter in law. it is nice and easy to find my way around.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum! That looks good.
> Have a great day a wandering around London.


Had a wonderful day wondering stopped had a lovely steak for lunch. Tonight we are having a light meal.

I would love to still have tomatoes growing, will start some when I get home. 
I can imagine Christopher needed heavy mitts. I would be dressed like you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Caren, that all looks lovely, sounds as if you have found a great hotel. xx


I do like this hotel especially seems how we can fix our own meals. Perfect for those with food allergies. Tomorrow we will be fixing vegetable lentil soup. We are going to share it with one of the girls at the desk. More depending on how large of a lot we end up making.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> FLANDERS FIELDS POEM
> The Worlds Most Famous WAR MEMORIAL POEM
> By Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae
> 
> ...


Lovely poem Shirley, I remember learning it in school many moons ago. 
Love the quilt, they go together very well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Shirley, for that beautiful tribute to the soldiers that fought in the "War to End All Wars". If only they knew!!
> 
> Since in the U.S. we remember the veterans of all our wars on this day, I'm posting this picture of my Uncle Bennie who served in WWII. He was captured by the Germans and escaped from prison camp to come home safely and have a family. He was one of the gentlest, kindest men I ever knew. And I miss him very much.
> This picture was taken the day before he had to report for duty. As you can tell, he and his younger brother had been working....farmers don't have days off. He's to my Grandmother's left. I think it's such a poignant picture. You can see the fear and sadness on my Grandmother's face.
> ...


Great photo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, "In Flanders' Field" is known here in the US--at least in my generation. I fear that few of the younger generations even grasp what WWII was all about, much less that 'war to end all wars'. So many couldn't tell you what the fighting in Viet Nam was all about and possibly not even the first Gulf war, either. So sad to realize how little they know outside their technology devices.
> 
> Ohio Joy


A sad truth.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like a cold-frame is well worth whatever work and cost it is. Enjoy your tomatoes.


 :thumbup: 
And it wasn't much to make, just the roll of thick plastic, as we already had the wood in the yard. This spring he'll build a collapsable greenhouse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a wonderful day wondering stopped had a lovely steak for lunch. Tonight we are having a light meal.
> 
> I would love to still have tomatoes growing, will start some when I get home.
> I can imagine Christopher needed heavy mitts. I would be dressed like you.



David is going to build a greenhouse this spring, well, this winter so that we have it to start plants really early. 
 I'll dress a little warmer for walking up to knitting today, but probably not by much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I do like this hotel especially seems how we can fix our own meals. Perfect for those with food allergies. Tomorrow we will be fixing vegetable lentil soup. We are going to share it with one of the girls at the desk. More depending on how large of a lot we end up making.


That's really cool, being able to fix your own meals is great, and what fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I forgot it was our anniversary until I realized it was Veterans Day. The only way I ever remember, I remember Veterans Day first, Anniversary second. lol

Well, I'd better get my butt off of here now that I'm caught up, so that I can get my shower and get ready to head to Knit group in a few hours. 
Have a great day everyone!! 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How wonderful that you were able to enjoy an evening out, and that Ringo has matured into such a wonderful boy.
> Is Ruthie back with you or is that tonight?
> Have fun with visiting.
> Hugs.


Here now- along with the rain!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> And it wasn't much to make, just the roll of thick plastic, as we already had the wood in the yard. This spring he'll build a collapsable greenhouse.


How wonderful he is doing things like this. That will be so great!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here now- along with the rain!


Sorry it is raining but lovely to have some company. Hope you won't get too exhausted but I know you will have fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I forgot it was our anniversary until I realized it was Veterans Day. The only way I ever remember, I remember Veterans Day first, Anniversary second. lol
> 
> Well, I'd better get my butt off of here now that I'm caught up, so that I can get my shower and get ready to head to Knit group in a few hours.
> Have a great day everyone!!
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! Make a nice memory with each other today.

Each one is so special.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley,
> Thank you for posting the poem & your lovely quilt. We had to memorize the poem in school, it is a wonderful but so sad price of literature. Do those of you who live in other countries also know the poem? Or is it because it was a Canadian author that it is so famous here?
> We certainly need to remember & be so grateful to those who served so we can be free.
> Purplefi, lovely pictures from your trip. I have just heard on the radio thst there are plans to build a big war memorial at Cabots cove national park.


The quilt is lovely. I was familiar with the poem but do not remember learning it in school. Probably due to my voracious reading habits as youngster.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I forgot it was our anniversary until I realized it was Veterans Day. The only way I ever remember, I remember Veterans Day first, Anniversary second. lol
> 
> Well, I'd better get my butt off of here now that I'm caught up, so that I can get my shower and get ready to head to Knit group in a few hours.
> Have a great day everyone!!
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!


Happy Anniversary to you both!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! Make a nice memory with each other today.
> 
> Each one is so special.


And happy anniversary from me, too, Kaye!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gs is home now, pretty drugged up. Surgery went ok and he looks like he's done 10 rounds with a heavyweight. Glad that is all done and we can breathe again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great news, Purple!!

Happy anniversary Kaye and DH!! and many many more happy ones.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Click on reply or quick reply. Under the box where you type your message there are 3 spots that have a box with a browse button beside it. Click the browse button. That will open a window on your computer to go to the file your photo is in. Go to the photo and double click on it. Click the send button. Your photo should appear in the post.


I have I photo as well. I always 'pull' (click on the picture in the photos and drag it to my desk top. then when I go to post it or send it or print it I can click on desktop and move it from there. It makes it much easier. when you click on brows make sure you click on desktop once the window opens. the name of the photo should be there -- click on it and then click on choose. It will arrive here. Hope this helps.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have I photo as well. I always 'pull' (click on the picture in the photos and drag it to my desk top. then when I go to post it or send it or print it I can click on desktop and move it from there. It makes it much easier. when you click on brows make sure you click on desktop once the window opens. the name of the photo should be there -- click on it and then click on choose. It will arrive here. Hope this helps.


Thanks, Shirley. I'll try this.

Love your Poppies!

Purple, glad your dgs is done with his surgery. Hope he is comfortable healing.

Happy anniversary Kaye and David, and many more. Are you going to do something fun?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, good news that your DGS is home.
Shirley, thank you for pic of quilt and poem.
My Internist told me she spoke to GE doc and all well. Yeah. So don't have to have vague niggling fear on that anymore. She wants me to cut omperazole font three days to see if that is causing a.m. diarrhea. Also try instant coffee as maybe coffee maker has bacteria.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just two final pictures of the poppies at The Tower of London.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks, Tami; I'll try it!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks, Tami; I'll try it!!
> 
> /Users/jriley/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2013/EmCee Art/DSC_0013.JPG
> 
> Hmmmm. Same result. I'm hopeless!!!


You can't click preview. It deletes the link. Just click send. If you go to help at the top of the page, somewhere on that page it explains what to do. Perhaps I didn't explain it well enough! Try again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I forgot it was our anniversary until I realized it was Veterans Day. The only way I ever remember, I remember Veterans Day first, Anniversary second. lol
> 
> Well, I'd better get my butt off of here now that I'm caught up, so that I can get my shower and get ready to head to Knit group in a few hours.
> Have a great day everyone!!
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!


Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just two final pictures of the poppies at The Tower of London.


What an awesome site! So special. A beautiful rememberance.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David is going to build a greenhouse this spring, well, this winter so that we have it to start plants really early.
> I'll dress a little warmer for walking up to knitting today, but probably not by much.


I would love a greenhouse, alas one day I will get one. Amy has a greenhouse so I will be starting some at her place this year. 
Yes you should dress much warmer for your walk.

It will be very nice to cook and sharing it makes all the nicer.

Happy Anniversary, good way to remember it. Hope your day has been a good one.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gs is home now, pretty drugged up. Surgery went ok and he looks like he's done 10 rounds with a heavyweight. Glad that is all done and we can breathe again.


Glad the surgery is over and things went well. Sending gentle healing hugs his way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Gs is home now, pretty drugged up. Surgery went ok and he looks like he's done 10 rounds with a heavyweight. Glad that is all done and we can breathe again.


i am so pleased he is OK :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Josephine, good news that your DGS is home.
> Shirley, thank you for pic of quilt and poem.
> My Internist told me she spoke to GE doc and all well. Yeah. So don't have to have vague niggling fear on that anymore. She wants me to cut omperazole font three days to see if that is causing a.m. diarrhea. Also try instant coffee as maybe coffee maker has bacteria.


More good news :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gs is home now, pretty drugged up. Surgery went ok and he looks like he's done 10 rounds with a heavyweight. Glad that is all done and we can breathe again.


Good news!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Just two final pictures of the poppies at The Tower of London.


Wonderful, wonderful photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am glad you have some company. Did you enjoy the film?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just two final pictures of the poppies at The Tower of London.


Love your photos of the poppies and tower :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have Christmas cake baking, DH says we should go to Prince Albert & visit his Uncle & Aunt in the next week so I wanted to have it baked to take some to them. I used the fast & fabulous fruitcake recipe thst I posted last year, made with mincemeat & eagle brand milk. So easy & so good.
> My friend gave me a container of glazed fruit she had made from zucchini, I replaced 1/2 the mixed fruit with that so I hope it tastes OK. I tried some & it tastes very like the mixed fruit I bought. I may have to get the recipe & do some next year.


Oh dear!!, Bonnie you can't mention the word receipt without posting it.  :XD: does sound like it would be good to try. I have used mincemeat in Christmas cake before helps keep it moist.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gs is home now, pretty drugged up. Surgery went ok and he looks like he's done 10 rounds with a heavyweight. Glad that is all done and we can breathe again.


Pleased to hear that it's all over and he's home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am glad you have some company. Did you enjoy the film?


Apart from falling asleep part way through- because it was my real low ebb time- despite resting in the afternoon- Yes it was well worth making the effort!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I forgot it was our anniversary until I realized it was Veterans Day. The only way I ever remember, I remember Veterans Day first, Anniversary second. lol
> 
> Well, I'd better get my butt off of here now that I'm caught up, so that I can get my shower and get ready to head to Knit group in a few hours.
> Have a great day everyone!!
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!


Happy anniversary, how many years?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just two final pictures of the poppies at The Tower of London.


Great pictures, what a wonderful tribute but so sad to think each one means a lost life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just came in, I'm just about frozen! My neighbor called, would I like some pots & trays for starting plants as she was throwing them out rather than move them. OMG, more than I will use in my lifetime. While I was putting them in the garden shed I also dug out an old window I had taken out of one of our old buildings. I have taken some before, sanded off the paint, stained them & put mirror in place of the glass. I'm going to do this one for my son for Christmas, he will need things to decorate his walls & this would be good in the entry.

Purple, glad your GS has come through the surgery well.
Desert Joy, I'm glad you got good news from the doctor, hopeful they will get things sorted soon.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just two final pictures of the poppies at The Tower of London.


Spectacular. TYSM for posting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear!!, Bonnie you can't mention the word receipt without posting it.  :XD: does sound like it would be good to try. I have used mincemeat in Christmas cake before helps keep it moist.


Fast & Fabulous Fruit Cake.

2 eggs
1 jar 750ml(3 cups) mincemeat
1 can Eagle brand milk - sweetened condensed milk
2 cups mixed fruit
1 cup slivered almonds
2 1/2 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking soda

Mix all together. Bake in greased pans. Makes 2 large loafs, 5 mini loafs or one bundt pan.
Bake at 300F 65 minutes for mini loafs, approx 1 hr 25 minutes for larger pans. Turn out to let cool. Store in fridge or freeze.
It is nice & moist immediately.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Purple, glad GS is recovering nicely.

Sassafras, happy the news was good, hope the change fixes the morning problems.

Poledra, congrats on anniversary.

Julie, what film did you see? Anything we would recognize in the US?

Just back from a 2 hr presentation by the Edward jones Company, will NOT do that again. Didn't take my knitting and sure wished I had. Couldn't see the charts on the screen, she talked so fast I couldn't hear most of it or understand. Total waste except the chocolate cake was good. Will just depend on my EJ advisor to keep me straight. I'll bet 3/4 of the audience had no idea what she said later because so technical. They had glazed looks.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good news that your grandson is home,Purple.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love your photos of the poppies and tower :thumbup: :thumbup:


That picture really makes us realize how many lives were lost. And that doesn't include those outside the United Kingdom!
Every war is a tragedy!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> That picture really makes us realize how many lives were lost. And that doesn't include those outside the United Kingdom!
> Every war is a tragedy!
> Junek


Just so true but we keep getting into them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sorry that you didn't get anything out of the meeting with EJ...hope your EJ representative is better at explaining investment ideas. Our advisor is having meetings on when it's best to take SS and on Medicare D and other plans....I got a chuckle when I got the invitation; I'll have to tease my advisor when I see him at the end of the year.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Purple, glad GS is recovering nicely.
> 
> Sassafras, happy the news was good, hope the change fixes the morning problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got this n today's emails. Robin Hood used to send out a cook book each year before Christmas, now email instead but there are always some good recipes.

http://www.eaglebrand.ca/RecipeBooklets/Fall-2014_e.pdf?utm_source=WiredMessenger&utm_medium=EAGLEBRAND_ENG&utm_campaign=EagleBrand_Nov_11_2014-ENG


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Purple, glad GS is recovering nicely.
> 
> Sassafras, happy the news was good, hope the change fixes the morning problems.
> 
> ...


It is called 'Tatarakihi [cicada] the Children of Parihaka'. Called Cicada because of the chattering of the children. It is about an awful situation in New Zealand history, where Maori pacifists were threatened and imprisoned for their passive resistance to having their land confiscated by the Settlers. The children in this instance were all descendants of the original Maori owners- the film won an award when it was shown at some film festival- I am afraid I have misplaced that notice.

Edit: it was shown at the NZ International Film Festival- obviously did not read it very carefully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That picture really makes us realize how many lives were lost. And that doesn't include those outside the United Kingdom!
> Every war is a tragedy!
> Junek


It does actually include the Commonwealth dead- those from Australia, New Zealand, India and what is now Pakistan. [There may be others ooops forgetting Canada]


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Purplefi...Enjoy your time with little Miss. So glad that DGs surgery went well. Lovely drive too.

Poledra...Happy Anniversary and congrats on the fresh tomatoes. Sounds like Kerry and Christopher will be doing some snuggling this winter to keep warm!

Gwen...Can't wait to hear how much fun you and Marianne are having today. What a much needed break for both of you.

Thanks for all those praying for Bella tomorrow as she will certainly have a challenging day with those surgeries. She is certainly on my mind as well as her sisters who need the services of this specialty hospital on a regular basis. 

Matthew asked me if I shared his progress on the cat drawing, so I guess that means he wants me to post his progress. Tonight, Matthew and I were looking at yarns on sale and he handed me a skein of yarn. I asked if he wanted me to get it and make something with it. His reply was, "it is soft, could you make me a hat with it?" Guess he bought the yarn? Now I have to find a pattern for a manly hat in bulky yarn.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Matthew, the cats are amazing. You have a great talent there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gs is home now, pretty drugged up. Surgery went ok and he looks like he's done 10 rounds with a heavyweight. Glad that is all done and we can breathe again.


Good news. Prayers for swift healing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Purple, glad GS is recovering nicely.
> 
> Sassafras, happy the news was good, hope the change fixes the morning problems.
> 
> ...


Let your advisor know how useless it was and why. If no one says anything it can't be corrected.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Purplefi...Enjoy your time with little Miss. So glad that DGs surgery went well. Lovely drive too.
> 
> Poledra...Happy Anniversary and congrats on the fresh tomatoes. Sounds like Kerry and Christopher will be doing some snuggling this winter to keep warm!
> 
> ...


I think Matthew values his mother land her many talents, just as we value his art work. Great job on the cats.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie this sounds so easy and I've always wanted to make a homemade fruitcake. Can this recipe be wrapped in cheesecloth and soaked in bourbon also like some other fruit cake recipes?

My sister's deceased MIL made the best fruitcake though it was quite potent.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Fast & Fabulous Fruit Cake.
> 
> 2 eggs
> 1 jar 750ml(3 cups) mincemeat
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I think Matthew values his mother land her many talents, just as we value his art work. Great job on the cats.


I think everyone rubbed off on him last month because he now feels yarn to see if he likes the texture and to see how soft it is, then he decides if I should buy it. He also picked out some blanket yarn for me to use to make an arm knitted blanket/throw. I will hopefully make that this weekend. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie this sounds so easy and I've always wanted to make a homemade fruitcake. Can this recipe be wrapped in cheesecloth and soaked in bourbon also like some other fruit cake recipes?
> 
> My sister's deceased MIL made the best fruitcake though it was quite potent.


I would think you could but it is very moist & I thought adding the booze was to make the dry cake better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, I saw this post about stiffening crochet or in your case tatted Christmas ornaments. I've done some snowflakes so will have to try it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12320-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne as you know was here today. Very relaxing day. Didn't run around to stores such as Hobby Lobby, Michaels, JoAnn, etc.; just sat and chatted and knitted. Was really nice and relaxing. I made chili and cornbread (using the cornmeal we received from MasterofNone (Una) at the KAP. It was some of the best cornbread ever I think. Thanks Una! The sour cream pound cake I made last night for us was okay but not one of my best efforts. Tasted good but a little on the dry side. I couldn't find my usual recipe (still can't). She (Marianne) headed home around 4 p.m. and called m when she arrived safely. 

I guess I was so anticipating the visit today that I didn't sleep well; that and the fact that my left knee is getting quite painful. I'm very tired tonight. Did get a call from my doctor today regarding a test for Lupus her ran at my appointment about a week ago. Thank God it was negative but my "c-something" levels (sorry don't remember exactly what) were higher than should be so he is sending me to a rheumatologist again regarding it. Was tested around a year or two ago for rheumatoid arthritis and though negative was suppose to be rechecked in 6 months which I did not do. (Naughty me). Sometimes I just get tired of doctors' probing around. Just like with my knee, hips, and left thumb. I know I need to go to orthopedic doctor because I'm inso much pain now but doggone it I'm just not mentally there right now. I already know all three are going to require surgery and just not up for them. Besides...I'm having too much fun knitting! Sorry to do a pity party...just tired.

Anyway, started on a fair isle cowl (not the one from the KAP workshop) but from a book I was gifted. So far so good...only frogged twice so far....rofl! Not a total frogging though. I was working on the Galomp Hat and gloves pattern that Sorlenna designed but the fingering weight yarn was driving me nuts; pattern is not difficult but I just kept messing up so I put it away for another day and started this. At first I just couldn't do the knitting like Pacer showed in her KAP workshop but I'm s..l...o...w...l...y getting the hang of it. Perseverance is the name of the game today.  

Okay, I've gabbed enough for now. Glad to hear Purple's GS made it through surgery well and that others are also healing. Will be keeping Bella in prayers as her surgery approaches. Hugs, love, peace & healing for all.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sorry that you didn't get anything out of the meeting with EJ...hope your EJ representative is better at explaining investment ideas. Our advisor is having meetings on when it's best to take SS and on Medicare D and other plans....I got a chuckle when I got the invitation; I'll have to tease my advisor when I see him at the end of the year.


My own EJ advisor does a great job but I do NOT know what the wheels were thinking. DSC can explain anything and make it understandable. And I have a Masters in family finance, so that should have given me a leg up on most of the audience. We have had those other meetings some time ago and they were fine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info and advise Bonnie. As long as it is already moist I certainly can do without the booze!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I would think you could but it is very moist & I thought adding the booze was to make the dry cake better.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is called 'Tatarakihi [cicada] the Children of Parihaka'. Called Cicada because of the chattering of the children. It is about an awful situation in New Zealand history, where Maori pacifists were threatened and imprisoned for their passive resistance to having their land confiscated by the Settlers. The children in this instance were all descendants of the original Maori owners- the film won an award when it was shown at some film festival- I am afraid I have misplaced that notice.
> 
> Edit: it was shown at the NZ International Film Festival- obviously did not read it very carefully.


Sounds similar to some of our history involving Native Americans. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, think the C- something is C-Reactive Protien, it is a marker for inflammation. Sorry you are having so many joint problems, what a pain in the butt (as well as the hip, knee & thumb). No doubt the colder & changeable weather are not helping. 
I'm glad you had a good visit with Marianne.



Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne as you know was here today. Very relaxing day. Didn't run around to stores such as Hobby Lobby, Michaels, JoAnn, etc.; just sat and chatted and knitted. Was really nice and relaxing. I made chili and cornbread (using the cornmeal we received from MasterofNone (Una) at the KAP. It was some of the best cornbread ever I think. Thanks Una! The sour cream pound cake I made last night for us was okay but not one of my best efforts. Tasted good but a little on the dry side. I couldn't find my usual recipe (still can't). She (Marianne) headed home around 4 p.m. and called m when she arrived safely.
> 
> I guess I was so anticipating the visit today that I didn't sleep well; that and the fact that my left knee is getting quite painful. I'm very tired tonight. Did get a call from my doctor today regarding a test for Lupus her ran at my appointment about a week ago. Thank God it was negative but my "c-something" levels (sorry don't remember exactly what) were higher than should be so he is sending me to a rheumatologist again regarding it. Was tested around a year or two ago for rheumatoid arthritis and though negative was suppose to be rechecked in 6 months which I did not do. (Naughty me). Sometimes I just get tired of doctors' probing around. Just like with my knee, hips, and left thumb. I know I need to go to orthopedic doctor because I'm inso much pain now but doggone it I'm just not mentally there right now. I already know all three are going to require surgery and just not up for them. Besides...I'm having too much fun knitting! Sorry to do a pity party...just tired.
> 
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was it! C-Reactive Protein. I never can remember things like that.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, think the C- something is C-Reactive Protien, it is a marker for inflammation. Sorry you are having so many joint problems, what a pain in the butt (as well as the hip, knee & thumb). No doubt the colder & changeable weather are not helping.
> I'm glad you had a good visit with Marianne.
> 
> :roll:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you and Marianne had chance to visit.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That was it! C-Reactive Protein. I never can remember things like that.


I know that going to doctors is not fun, but the neat thing about arthritis, if there is a neat thing, is that it can now be controlled with many of the new medicines and by so doing, you are preventing terrible problems in your joints in the future. I wish I had gone earlier than I did, but am so thrilled that mine is, so far, controlled so I have very little pain and can still use my hands and fingers and have avoided having to have knee surgery by the meds. In short, go quickly and make a rheumatologist appointment. That's my advice.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Let your advisor know how useless it was and why. If no one says anything it can't be corrected.


Oh, I will-- we have a phone conference in a week or so and it is bound to come up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sounds similar to some of our history involving Native Americans. Glad you enjoyed it.


A sad comment - but only too true.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are settled into our new hotel. Going to head out for a little bit, have already decided on where to eat tonight.


I loved Sainsburys and found people very friendly.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie--could you share the recipe for the glazed fruit using fresh zucchini?

Kaye--congratulations to you and David on your anniversary.

Josephine--so glad to hear that the surgery went well for your DGS,

Sassafras--great news in your health report. I know that you're happy with it.

Mary Jo--I agree with you about the personal advice from the EJ reps. We are very satisfied with ours. Been with him for nearly 20 years now but he's decided to retire in the near future. He's brought in a new fella (an older gentleman) so we shall see how we mesh before the actual retirement date.

Gwen--wish i could have been a part of the visiting and knitting group at your house today. Marianne and I have talked about making certain that there is time for just such visiting at next year's KAP.

I had a PM from Kathy Hinkle this week; she is well but busy and just hasn't got the time for posting although she reads often. She hopes to get back to us at some point in the future.

Take care, All. I'm going to read for a bit before bed. Have to get up early, early to get Tim ready for school to help Susan out. It's been about 6 weeks since I had to do that.

'Night. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Kaye, and Gwen I feel for you. Pain is so hard physically and mentally. Since I am back at work four to five days a week now where I am walking and standing all day on the hard floors my chronic plantar facitis has flared up really bad. Have been seeing a physical therapist but it hasn't helped so they may try injections. Stayed home from work today to just stay off my feet and give them a break. Have been doing the exercises and wearing the supports for years, but it effects my mood.
On well enough complaining, could be worse. 
We missed out on the big storm, so still no snow just some cold temperatures. The longer the snow stays away the better. 
Loved the cat drawings, that is so interesting how he starts with the eyes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see your post - was beginning wonder where you were...am also glad that you've heard from Kathy...glad all is well and look forward to hearing of her adventures---be safe, Kathy and hope you get to be with family for the holiday.



jheiens said:


> Bonnie--could you share the recipe for the glazed fruit using fresh zucchini?
> 
> Kaye--congratulations to you and David on your anniversary.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad the storm missed you!!! I've been seeing some awful stuff on the news. My DH has been suffering from the plantar facitis also and has been freezing a bottle of water to roll on his foot on every night and he wears the boot constraint at night to keep it flexed...it's doing better, but he's considering the shots too...but hears that it hurts a lot worse before it gets better with those. Hang in there and hope you get some time off for the holiday and to rest your feet.



Spider said:


> Happy Anniversary Kaye, and Gwen I feel for you. Pain is so hard physically and mentally. Since I am back at work four to five days a week now where I am walking and standing all day on the hard floors my chronic plantar facitis has flared up really bad. Have been seeing a physical therapist but it hasn't helped so they may try injections. Stayed home from work today to just stay off my feet and give them a break. Have been doing the exercises and wearing the supports for years, but it effects my mood.
> On well enough complaining, could be worse.
> We missed out on the big storm, so still no snow just some cold temperatures. The longer the snow stays away the better.
> Loved the cat drawings, that is so interesting how he starts with the eyes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My GP is making an appointment for me. I've already had both knees and both hips replaced along with 6 fused vertebrae in my neck and one thumb reconstructed. Also carpal tunnel on both wrists and trigger finger release on all digits on each hand so believe me I do know the damage it [arthritis] can do. Unfortunately the meds that I initially was taking beginning more than 20 years ago did not help much. But I will be going soon; GP is making the appointment so as to get me in sooner. Going that route instead of orthopedic surgeon for now. Just can't deal will anesthesia right now. I've had 22 surgeries in the past 21 years....we joke that I'm becoming bionic. LOL On the bright side the first part of Dec. I'll qualify for the Silver Sneakers program so I'll be able to go to the local YWCA and swim and take their water aerobic for arthritis classes for FREE. I am so, so excited about this. And yes, pain does affect my mood which is most likely why I posted about this today...LOL


flyty1n said:


> I know that going to doctors is not fun, but the neat thing about arthritis, if there is a neat thing, is that it can now be controlled with many of the new medicines and by so doing, you are preventing terrible problems in your joints in the future. I wish I had gone earlier than I did, but am so thrilled that mine is, so far, controlled so I have very little pain and can still use my hands and fingers and have avoided having to have knee surgery by the meds. In short, go quickly and make a rheumatologist appointment. That's my advice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jheines I wish you could have been here for our knitting session today too. Shoot, Marianne and I always say how we wish we lived closer to each other even and we're only a little over an hour away from each other! LOL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwen, you've been through so much! I've been going to the Y water exercise class since 2008. It's made such a positive difference for me and many in the class. I'm so glad you'll be able to go soon. I notice myself stiffening up when I miss going. Besides the exercise, it's the best group of friends imaginable. Glad you are getting in to see an rhumatologist soon.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Gottastch-- quilt guild friend who usually sits next to me also tats (I know how, haven't done any for years) and was making darling mini-Christmas trees with beads for lights to use for earrings. 3-ring "clover" at top with two more rings coming down each side with ball-work between them. Beads on each outer picot (3 picots per ring but a couple were for attaching next ring). Asked her to take pix and send to me so I could attach it to this.


I will watch for the photo...sounds beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, 
I sent my friend an email asking for the recipe but she is staying at the lake just now so I'm not sure she has access to Internet. 
I looked online & found a recipe that appears to be close. I will give you the link but will also post the other recipe when she sends it if it is different, just in case you have zucchini still hanging around that you need to use up. I'm sure going to grow some next year to try this.

http://www.food.com/recipe/glazed-fruit-zucchini-111697



jheiens said:


> Bonnie--could you share the recipe for the glazed fruit using fresh zucchini?
> 
> Kaye--congratulations to you and David on your anniversary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

With all those surgeries, no wonder you want to avoid more. I have hardly had anything done & am a real wus about having anything done.



Gweniepooh said:


> My GP is making an appointment for me. I've already had both knees and both hips replaced along with 6 fused vertebrae in my neck and one thumb reconstructed. Also carpal tunnel on both wrists and trigger finger release on all digits on each hand so believe me I do know the damage it [arthritis] can do. Unfortunately the meds that I initially was taking beginning more than 20 years ago did not help much. But I will be going soon; GP is making the appointment so as to get me in sooner. Going that route instead of orthopedic surgeon for now. Just can't deal will anesthesia right now. I've had 22 surgeries in the past 21 years....we joke that I'm becoming bionic. LOL On the bright side the first part of Dec. I'll qualify for the Silver Sneakers program so I'll be able to go to the local YWCA and swim and take their water aerobic for arthritis classes for FREE. I am so, so excited about this. And yes, pain does affect my mood which is most likely why I posted about this today...LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Josephine, wonderful that your GS is home and doing well, hopefully the swelling and any bruising will fade quickly. 

Joy, wonderful news from the doc. YAY!!!

Thank you everyone for the Anniversary wishes, David is in Nebraska for the night, should be back tomorrow night. 

Julie, stay dry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just two final pictures of the poppies at The Tower of London.


How pretty, that's a lot of poppies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Josephine, wonderful that your GS is home and doing well, hopefully the swelling and any bruising will fade quickly.
> 
> Joy, wonderful news from the doc. YAY!!!
> 
> ...


It did fine up, quite a bit in the afternoon- and I snuck in between showers in the morning!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

martina said:


> Matthew, the cats are amazing. You have a great talent there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: great progress!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fast & Fabulous Fruit Cake.
> 
> 2 eggs
> 1 jar 750ml(3 cups) mincemeat
> ...


Mmmmmmmmm sounds easy enough. I tried to get Amy to walk to the store with me so we could make this last night. No deal though. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very overcast and wet London. 

Today's coffee along with a view of when we sit to get wifi. I sit in front of the chairs it is more comfortable. 

Healing energy going out to those in need and hugs for all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very overcast and wet London.
> 
> Today's coffee along with a view of when we sit to get wifi. I sit in front of the chairs it is more comfortable.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need and hugs for all.


Thank you for today's photos :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

How was your soup? I'll bet the cake would have been a great dessert to have after the soup.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very overcast and wet London.
> 
> Today's coffee along with a view of when we sit to get wifi. I sit in front of the chairs it is more comfortable.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need and hugs for all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, popping in from the top patio of the beach house (DSister's). Today the store, Krystal Kiss, opened. It is a drystal and spiritual store, now to learn many new things

. Missed last week totally, but was busy turning 50, making items for craft stall and chasing a mumma cat who likes to hide kittens. Mumma and babies now with foster carer before going to new homes just before Christmas. Oh well, DSF will be happy now that they are someone elses problem.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you are doing well....happy birthday!! Hope the store does well and that you like working there.



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, popping in from the top patio of the beach house (DSister's). Today the store, Krystal Kiss, opened. It is a drystal and spiritual store, now to learn many new things
> 
> . Missed last week totally, but was busy turning 50, making items for craft stall and chasing a mumma cat who likes to hide kittens. Mumma and babies now with foster carer before going to new homes just before Christmas. Oh well, DSF will be happy now that they are someone elses problem.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea for you Gwenniepooh, as the new medicines for arthritis, many not known even 10 years ago, actually not only reduce pain but prevent further joint damage. Too bad they were not available for you 20 years ago.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, popping in from the top patio of the beach house (DSister's). Today the store, Krystal Kiss, opened. It is a drystal and spiritual store, now to learn many new things
> 
> . Missed last week totally, but was busy turning 50, making items for craft stall and chasing a mumma cat who likes to hide kittens. Mumma and babies now with foster carer before going to new homes just before Christmas. Oh well, DSF will be happy now that they are someone elses problem.


Hope your birthday was grand and many more. Good job with cat & kittens-- they can be sneaky.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does actually include the Commonwealth dead- those from Australia, New Zealand, India and what is now Pakistan. [There may be others ooops forgetting Canada]


I should have been clearer when I said United Kingdom, I meant all of the Commonwealth nations,too.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Purplefi...Enjoy your time with little Miss. So glad that DGs surgery went well. Lovely drive too.
> 
> Poledra...Happy Anniversary and congrats on the fresh tomatoes. Sounds like Kerry and Christopher will be doing some snuggling this winter to keep warm!
> 
> ...


WOW!! I'm constantly impressed with Matthew's ability. The cats are wonderful. He definitely has his own way of drawing and it obviously works for him!
Keeping Bella and her family in my prayers.
I'm looking forward to seeing Matthew's hat.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, I saw this post about stiffening crochet or in your case tatted Christmas ornaments. I've done some snowflakes so will have to try it.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12320-1.html


Years ago, my sister was crocheting snowflakes. She used Elmer's Glue and water mixed half and half. It was over 20 years ago and those snowflakes are as stiff as ever and look like new.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gwen, I think anyone who is in constant pain deserves to whine and have a pity party once in a while. We all know how seldom it happens with you. Whine away...we have broad shoulders. And strong although soft. So lean on us as we lean on you when we have those pity parties.
Your saying your pound cake was dry reminded me that my mom used to buy pound cake and spoon canned peaches with the juice over the slices. Didn't matter if it was dry. Perhaps you could try that with your cake...it's still one of my favorite, simple desserts.
I'm so glad Marianne could visit with you. It sounds like you both had a wonderful day.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Josephine, wonderful that your GS is home and doing well, hopefully the swelling and any bruising will fade quickly.
> 
> Joy, wonderful news from the doc. YAY!!!
> 
> ...


I've been thinking of David driving when I see the pictures of all this snow. And saying an extra prayer for him to be safe as well as Kathy. Our weather man mentioned a possibility of a snow flurry here on Fri. morning....if we do see any, it will probably be less than a half dozen. It's unusual for us to have snow before the first of the year but has been known to happen.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very overcast and wet London.
> 
> Today's coffee along with a view of when we sit to get wifi. I sit in front of the chairs it is more comfortable.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need and hugs for all.


Good morning, Caren. Sounds like typical British weather! Love the coffee and breakfast. I'm just glad you have wifi!
Have fun and I know you will!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, popping in from the top patio of the beach house (DSister's). Today the store, Krystal Kiss, opened. It is a drystal and spiritual store, now to learn many new things
> 
> . Missed last week totally, but was busy turning 50, making items for craft stall and chasing a mumma cat who likes to hide kittens. Mumma and babies now with foster carer before going to new homes just before Christmas. Oh well, DSF will be happy now that they are someone elses problem.


A very happy belated birthday. Sounds like you have a lovely place to stay. Glad you found homes for the cat and kittens. Good luck with the store.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A couple of pictures my sister posted. Either this is a new 'neighbor' or one of the fawns she's seen in the past with its mama has grown up. 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I should have been clearer when I said United Kingdom, I meant all of the Commonwealth nations,too.
> Junek


None of the Commonwealth countries has ever been part of the United Kingdom- that privilege is left to the Irish the Welsh and the Scots.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Got back from Fort Myers Fl. last night with another full load of stuff from our home there. Trying to make progress for the renters who will be there, but the handyman who is supposedly going to do some work for us hasn't started the work yet. He was to have had it done in October. If not done this time will find someone else.Missed last weeks tea party as we cancelled our internet service in Fort Myers, so have lots of reading to do to catch up with things. The mini updates at the begining certainly help in that direction. DH having surgery next Monday. Unexpected as we thought it would be another month before he would be scheduled. This is the reason for the early return. Will try to catch up and be back later. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Gs is home now, pretty drugged up. Surgery went ok and he looks like he's done 10 rounds with a heavyweight. Glad that is all done and we can breathe again.


Sure hope he isn't going to be in too much pain. Gentle hugs for him all the way from upstate NY.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you flyty1 Just got call from rheumatologist office and appointment is Dec. 23rd at 11. Soonest opening available.


flyty1n said:


> Yea for you Gwenniepooh, as the new medicines for arthritis, many not known even 10 years ago, actually not only reduce pain but prevent further joint damage. Too bad they were not available for you 20 years ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness the deer has really ventured close to her home! Beautiful pictures. My aunt lived in a subdivision here and a small herd of deer would gather in her back yard. It was amazing to watch them.


jknappva said:


> A couple of pictures my sister posted. Either this is a new 'neighbor' or one of the fawns she's seen in the past with its mama has grown up.
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have my coffee and ready for another day. Cold and windy today. Well not as cold as some though. Yesterday was gorgeous but knew it couldn't last forever. Truthfully, every day is gorgeous if I'm here to enjoy it. :wink: 

Not sure what I will do today other than a little knitting and some clean up. Plan to do some more reading on nutrition and health. Just read something that said to never get old, just grow up. I also have a cookbook from the Hippocrates Institute that I might make something from. Wasn't able to make it last night as I couldn't find the sunflower sprouts. Perhaps a trip to find those is in order. I do have seeds to grow them but just have a problem with mold when I try growing them. Is anybody else experienced with growing sprouts and how to inhibit the growth of mold?

DS is back from his tour again and all is well on their home front.

Just had to stop by and say hello. Guess I am rambling a bit as one does when they don't work or have a schedule. Mind you, I actually worked since I was 12 cleaning, in a florist, watching children in addition to school and having 6 younger siblings that I cared for and housework, etc., so I am not going to feel guilty. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm sure many of you can identify.

Sure hope Sam is ok. Maybe it is good for him to have this forced extended vacation as long as he is doing well.

Hugs to all and Healing Wishes to those who need them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have been quite busy Cheryl. {Pearling). Hope the work gets done for you so you don't have to find someone else. Prayers starting for your DH and his upcoming surgery. I remembered at the KAP you mentioned he had one coming up. Thank you for letting us know the date. Hope you are having nice weather. Don't overdo getting everything done. Hugs.


pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Got back from Fort Myers Fl. last night with another full load of stuff from our home there. Trying to make progress for the renters who will be there, but the handyman who is supposedly going to do some work for us hasn't started the work yet. He was to have had it done in October. If not done this time will find someone else.Missed last weeks tea party as we cancelled our internet service in Fort Myers, so have lots of reading to do to catch up with things. The mini updates at the begining certainly help in that direction. DH having surgery next Monday. Unexpected as we thought it would be another month before he would be scheduled. This is the reason for the early return. Will try to catch up and be back later. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Josephine, good news that your DGS is home.
> Shirley, thank you for pic of quilt and poem.
> My Internist told me she spoke to GE doc and all well. Yeah. So don't have to have vague niggling fear on that anymore. She wants me to cut omperazole font three days to see if that is causing a.m. diarrhea. Also try instant coffee as maybe coffee maker has bacteria.


I hope they have found the answer for you. There has also been something going around causing this problem but it only lasts a short time. I take it they tested you for parasites. Medication can definitely do a number on a person both ways. I just looked up the side effects and see that it can cause problems both ways. I used to have reflux so bad that even trying to sleep sitting up didn't help and made sleeping difficult. I know it is no fun if that is what you are taking the medicine for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just two final pictures of the poppies at The Tower of London.


That is amazing. Thank you so much for sharing these pics.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apart from falling asleep part way through- because it was my real low ebb time- despite resting in the afternoon- Yes it was well worth making the effort!


So glad you enjoyed it but it is interesting that as we get older we can fall asleep no matter how interesting something is. I know it was worth seeing and so glad you made the effort. I'm sure it was fun to get out too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures, what a wonderful tribute but so sad to think each one means a lost life.


How true Bonnie!

That window frame sounds wonderful for a mirror. How special that will be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you enjoyed it but it is interesting that as we get older we can fall asleep no matter how interesting something is. I know it was worth seeing and so glad you made the effort. I'm sure it was fun to get out too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It is also good that I can leave Ringo safely looking after the house for me!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is also good that I can leave Ringo safely looking after the house for me!


Awww yes, for sure. :wink:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to hear of successful surgeries and hoping today's and all upcoming procedures (esp. Bella's) are smooth and the outcome is good.

Cold here this morning. I need another cuppa. 

Hope all have a good day/night. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think everyone rubbed off on him last month because he now feels yarn to see if he likes the texture and to see how soft it is, then he decides if I should buy it. He also picked out some blanket yarn for me to use to make an arm knitted blanket/throw. I will hopefully make that this weekend. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne as you know was here today. Very relaxing day. Didn't run around to stores such as Hobby Lobby, Michaels, JoAnn, etc.; just sat and chatted and knitted. Was really nice and relaxing. I made chili and cornbread (using the cornmeal we received from MasterofNone (Una) at the KAP. It was some of the best cornbread ever I think. Thanks Una! The sour cream pound cake I made last night for us was okay but not one of my best efforts. Tasted good but a little on the dry side. I couldn't find my usual recipe (still can't). She (Marianne) headed home around 4 p.m. and called m when she arrived safely.
> 
> I guess I was so anticipating the visit today that I didn't sleep well; that and the fact that my left knee is getting quite painful. I'm very tired tonight. Did get a call from my doctor today regarding a test for Lupus her ran at my appointment about a week ago. Thank God it was negative but my "c-something" levels (sorry don't remember exactly what) were higher than should be so he is sending me to a rheumatologist again regarding it. Was tested around a year or two ago for rheumatoid arthritis and though negative was suppose to be rechecked in 6 months which I did not do. (Naughty me). Sometimes I just get tired of doctors' probing around. Just like with my knee, hips, and left thumb. I know I need to go to orthopedic doctor because I'm inso much pain now but doggone it I'm just not mentally there right now. I already know all three are going to require surgery and just not up for them. Besides...I'm having too much fun knitting! Sorry to do a pity party...just tired.
> 
> ...


Sending you gentle hugs and hopes for a pain free day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy,my DH takes omperazole & has for many years. When first prescribed it caused diarhea but he cuts the pills in 1/2 takes 20 mg & it works fine with no side effects.

Daralene, I have read that the reason mould grows as there is not enough air flow among the seeds, using too many seeds or too tight a lid on the container. Here is what I was reading:
http://m.wikihow.com/Grow-Bean-Sprouts-Inqdoors
I have a sprouter like this:
http://www.burpee.com/images/product/prod001476/prod001476_lg.jpg

& have never had them mould


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That was it! C-Reactive Protein. I never can remember things like that.


Gwen, have you tried the tart cherry juice for relief? It has helped me. It is a great antioxidant which helps the inflammation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jheines I wish you could have been here for our knitting session today too. Shoot, Marianne and I always say how we wish we lived closer to each other even and we're only a little over an hour away from each other! LOL


Oh me too. Big hugs for both of you. So wonderful to see both of you at KAP and it was thrilling that Marianne was able to come.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> None of the Commonwealth countries has ever been part of the United Kingdom- that privilege is left to the Irish the Welsh and the Scots.[/quote
> 
> My mistake. I'm not English....
> Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Got back from Fort Myers Fl. last night with another full load of stuff from our home there. Trying to make progress for the renters who will be there, but the handyman who is supposedly going to do some work for us hasn't started the work yet. He was to have had it done in October. If not done this time will find someone else.Missed last weeks tea party as we cancelled our internet service in Fort Myers, so have lots of reading to do to catch up with things. The mini updates at the begining certainly help in that direction. DH having surgery next Monday. Unexpected as we thought it would be another month before he would be scheduled. This is the reason for the early return. Will try to catch up and be back later. Hope everyone is having a good day.


Sending prayers for your DH


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Got back from Fort Myers Fl. last night with another full load of stuff from our home there. Trying to make progress for the renters who will be there, but the handyman who is supposedly going to do some work for us hasn't started the work yet. He was to have had it done in October. If not done this time will find someone else.Missed last weeks tea party as we cancelled our internet service in Fort Myers, so have lots of reading to do to catch up with things. The mini updates at the begining certainly help in that direction. DH having surgery next Monday. Unexpected as we thought it would be another month before he would be scheduled. This is the reason for the early return. Will try to catch up and be back later. Hope everyone is having a good day.


Will pray for a successful surgery with quick healing for your DH.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy,my DH takes omperazole & has for many years. When first prescribed it caused diarhea but he cuts the pills in 1/2 takes 20 mg & it works fine with no side effects.
> 
> Daralene, I have read that the reason mould grows as there is not enough air flow among the seeds, using too many seeds or too tight a lid on the container. Here is what I was reading:
> http://m.wikihow.com/Grow-Bean-Sprouts-Inqdoors
> ...


Thank you Bonnie. I am off to read the links. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Read the links. I will look for a sprouter like yours. I have been using soil (organic) and perhaps this is the answer to get a sprouter like that. They have one in our grocery store. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne as you know was here today. Very relaxing day. Didn't run around to stores such as Hobby Lobby, Michaels, JoAnn, etc.; just sat and chatted and knitted. Was really nice and relaxing. I made chili and cornbread (using the cornmeal we received from MasterofNone (Una) at the KAP. It was some of the best cornbread ever I think. Thanks Una! The sour cream pound cake I made last night for us was okay but not one of my best efforts. Tasted good but a little on the dry side. I couldn't find my usual recipe (still can't). She (Marianne) headed home around 4 p.m. and called m when she arrived safely.
> 
> I guess I was so anticipating the visit today that I didn't sleep well; that and the fact that my left knee is getting quite painful. I'm very tired tonight. Did get a call from my doctor today regarding a test for Lupus her ran at my appointment about a week ago. Thank God it was negative but my "c-something" levels (sorry don't remember exactly what) were higher than should be so he is sending me to a rheumatologist again regarding it. Was tested around a year or two ago for rheumatoid arthritis and though negative was suppose to be rechecked in 6 months which I did not do. (Naughty me). Sometimes I just get tired of doctors' probing around. Just like with my knee, hips, and left thumb. I know I need to go to orthopedic doctor because I'm inso much pain now but doggone it I'm just not mentally there right now. I already know all three are going to require surgery and just not up for them. Besides...I'm having too much fun knitting! Sorry to do a pity party...just tired.
> 
> ...


Ewe, it sucks when everything starts to hurt and ache, it's the constant throbbing ache I think that's almost the worst. My knee tends to act up when the weather is changing, I'm surprised that so far this year, it's been minimal pain, but maybe because it's been relatively dry. 
Hope that they can find a non-surgical solution, at least for a little while, so that you can put off surgery for a while. You've had plenty of them over the last years, so I understand you wanting to not go through it.

I've had some yarns that just didn't want to do what I wanted it to, you'd think that yarn is yarn, but for some reason it doesn't seem to be.

Wonderful that Marianne was able to go over to see you and spend some knitting time. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie--could you share the recipe for the glazed fruit using fresh zucchini?
> 
> Kaye--congratulations to you and David on your anniversary.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 

I PM'd Kathy also, she said to tell everyone that she's thinking about them.
Hope you got a good nights rest. How is Tim feeling?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Purplefi...Enjoy your time with little Miss. So glad that DGs surgery went well. Lovely drive too.
> 
> Poledra...Happy Anniversary and congrats on the fresh tomatoes. Sounds like Kerry and Christopher will be doing some snuggling this winter to keep warm!
> 
> ...


 Thank you. 
They sure are bundling up good when they go outside, that's for sure. lol

Love Matthews cats, those are great. LOL, he now has a yarn habit? lol
But I have to agree, feel is the best way to pick a yarn. 
David was complaining last night that his gloves aren't warm enough so I pulled out some yarn and pulled up the Red Cross pattern for Mens Gloves and started them, hopefully will be able to finish the pair by tonight so he can take them with him tomorrow when he heads back out. 
Hi Matthew!!!
Have a good day Pacer, 
Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma...I wondered if those were worth going to. Imagine most of them are that way.

Pacer... I love it that Matthew wanted to share with us. This is a wonderful way for him to share and have interaction. The cats are so beautiful. Now this is a nice way to see cats for those who are allergic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Too cute about the yarn for the hat. Special way of asking for a hat and very creative. Tell him thank you so much for sharing and brightening my day with his lovely art. Hoping and praying for Bella with the beautiful big eyes.

Gwen...So sorry to hear how much pain you are in and the sad thing is that it is ongoing for so long now. As you said, over 22 yrs. I am glad that the Lupus test was negative, but RA is no fun either. Immune system problems effect energy and along with causing pain, effect your life. I hope you are able to find some relief without going under the knife again. Prayers and healing wishes along with very gentle hugs.
So glad you had time with Marianne and that she had time with you. I think you are good medicine for each other. 

Bonnie...Thanks for the link for stiffening our decorative work. Sounds wonderful and with some sparkle too. Who would have thought epsom salts. Now I do use it in the bath but I don't seem to sparkle. :XD: 

flyty1n...So glad you have been able to avoid the surgery and have gotten help. Arthritis can be a quality of life destroyer, as so many on here know. Big hugs

Spider...Sorry the plantar fascitis is so painful and acting up. Hope staying off it helps subside, but sure doesn't make it any easier. Wonder if their are some shoes that have enough cushioning to make up for the hard floors? Do you already have the arches that help? Feel better dear friend. Sure makes it hard to work.

Ohio Joy...Thank you for letting us know Kehinkle is ok, just busy. It has to be difficult for people that work to keep up. Perhaps the summaries are best for them. I know how I sit down at KTP and before I know it the morning is gone, so it does take more time when posting replies too:XD:

Caren...So glad you are settled into your new hotel and already posting coffee and breakfast for us. :thumbup: Can't wait to see more of your adventures.

Busyworkerbee...Have fun at the beach house. Is this one you have posted photos of before? I'm thinking yes! Oh wow, I forgot, this is the new store you will be working at right? Congratulations on the opening and best wishes for success.

June...Quite a gorgeous buck.

Pearlone...Glad your trip back was a safe one and really hope surgery for DH goes well with a complete and quick recovery. So hard to deal with workers who aren't committed. Hope he completes his work for you. 

Sorlenna, you are colder than we are today.:shock: :shock: :shock: Somehow that just doesn't seem fair, but I'll take it. Think it is just for today though.

Ok, I'm off for now. Hugs to all. I'm thinking of all of you even if your name isn't above, it is in my heart and prayers.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from DDs house and thank you all for your good wishes for GS. He had a good nights sleep and is tryi g to eat a little, he is only allwed very mushy food for a few dsys, but is doing eell with yoghurt and spaghetti hoops. He has been brilliant and complained once.

Healing hugs to those who need them, especially Gwen and Pearlies DH.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Happy Anniversary Kaye, and Gwen I feel for you. Pain is so hard physically and mentally. Since I am back at work four to five days a week now where I am walking and standing all day on the hard floors my chronic plantar facitis has flared up really bad. Have been seeing a physical therapist but it hasn't helped so they may try injections. Stayed home from work today to just stay off my feet and give them a break. Have been doing the exercises and wearing the supports for years, but it effects my mood.
> On well enough complaining, could be worse.
> We missed out on the big storm, so still no snow just some cold temperatures. The longer the snow stays away the better.
> Loved the cat drawings, that is so interesting how he starts with the eyes.


Thank you Spider.

One of my bffs has Planter Facitis, and get the injection in her heals ever so many years, she just got a shot a few months ago, but the one before that had last for I think she said, around 5 years or more. 
Hopefully the injections will work well for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy anniversary, how many years?


3 years now, thank you.  
I always have to think about it,  David remembers much better than I do. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very overcast and wet London.
> 
> Today's coffee along with a view of when we sit to get wifi. I sit in front of the chairs it is more comfortable.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need and hugs for all.


Yum again, did you get your soup made or was that today? 
Lovely place to sit, but I'm with you, I'd probably sit in front too. What is on the agenda for today? Have fun whatever it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, popping in from the top patio of the beach house (DSister's). Today the store, Krystal Kiss, opened. It is a drystal and spiritual store, now to learn many new things
> 
> . Missed last week totally, but was busy turning 50, making items for craft stall and chasing a mumma cat who likes to hide kittens. Mumma and babies now with foster carer before going to new homes just before Christmas. Oh well, DSF will be happy now that they are someone elses problem.


Wonderful that the store has opened, I hope that it all goes well and is a very good opportunity for you.
Happy 50!!!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > None of the Commonwealth countries has ever been part of the United Kingdom- that privilege is left to the Irish the Welsh and the Scots.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've been thinking of David driving when I see the pictures of all this snow. And saying an extra prayer for him to be safe as well as Kathy. Our weather man mentioned a possibility of a snow flurry here on Fri. morning....if we do see any, it will probably be less than a half dozen. It's unusual for us to have snow before the first of the year but has been known to happen.
> Junek


Thank you, all prayers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kansas g-ma...I wondered if those were worth going to. Imagine most of them are that way.
> .


If I've got this figured right, when DC (my local gal) does them, they are to the point, brief, interesting. Should have asked on this one, think corporate might have set it up. And they will be told about it.

Edit: forgot to say I thought you "sparkled" at the KAP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A couple of pictures my sister posted. Either this is a new 'neighbor' or one of the fawns she's seen in the past with its mama has grown up.
> Junek


Wow, those are great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Got back from Fort Myers Fl. last night with another full load of stuff from our home there. Trying to make progress for the renters who will be there, but the handyman who is supposedly going to do some work for us hasn't started the work yet. He was to have had it done in October. If not done this time will find someone else.Missed last weeks tea party as we cancelled our internet service in Fort Myers, so have lots of reading to do to catch up with things. The mini updates at the begining certainly help in that direction. DH having surgery next Monday. Unexpected as we thought it would be another month before he would be scheduled. This is the reason for the early return. Will try to catch up and be back later. Hope everyone is having a good day.


Hope that your DHs surgery goes easily and that he has a quick and easy recovery. 
and hopefully the work will be finished for you soon so that you don't have to worry about that one again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busybee, Happy 50th birthday. Hope you enjoy working in sister's crystal store. 
Matthew, these cats are the best ever.
Gwennie, sorry your arthritis is acting up. Constant pain is so wearing. If the rheumatologist is near you maybe they could call you if they get a cancellation and you could get in sooner than 12/23. I hope the water at the Y is warm. We have two pools available and the one is 5 degrees warmer. The warmer feels so much better.
Pearlone, hope the worker actually worked and your rental is ready to rent. Healing energy for your DH.
June, the buck is a dear deer.
Daralene, yes have been tested for parasites. Hope you get new sprouted and it works.
Bonnie, thank you.I know if stopping omperazole stops diarrhea we will have to go to plan b and either cut dosage or try different med. I take capsule so can't cut in half.

Kaye, only you could finish a pair of gloves in one day. I'd be lucky to finish one fingerless mitt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from DDs house and thank you all for your good wishes for GS. He had a good nights sleep and is tryi g to eat a little, he is only allwed very mushy food for a few dsys, but is doing eell with yoghurt and spaghetti hoops. He has been brilliant and complained once.
> 
> Healing hugs to those who need them, especially Gwen and Pearlies DH.


Afternoon, glad that GS is doing well, poor kid, hopefully the soreness will pass very quickly.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Bonnie. I'll wait for your recipe, too, before I decide--if your's is different.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 3 years now, thank you.
> I always have to think about it,  David remembers much better than I do. lol


Wow!,you are just newlyweds. We wiil be 33 yrs on Friday. & my baby sitter will be 48 :roll: She was only 15 when we go married. Where did time go?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Very sad. Which Nhat Hahn is in coma at Plum Village in France.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie...Thanks for the link for stiffening our decorative work. Sounds wonderful and with some sparkle too. Who would have thought epsom salts. Now I do use it in the bath but I don't seem to sparkle. :XD:
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> You do! You do! :lol:
> Edit - I see Kansas g-ma agrees!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How was your soup? I'll bet the cake would have been a great dessert to have after the soup.


The souo was delicious, I didn't know how much I really missed cooking. We accidentally made way too much for just three people. We have told Ani she needs to take a container home with her when she gets off work tonight. I will post a photo after in go get my ipad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear folks! I have just been speaking with Sam in Defiance- He was busy with Ron his computer whizz- getting his new computer installed- so with luck he will be back online before the day is out!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks! I have just been speaking with Sam in Defiance- He was busy with Ron his computer whizz- getting his new computer installed- so with luck he will be back online before the day is out!


Thanks for the update. Good news.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> A couple of pictures my sister posted. Either this is a new 'neighbor' or one of the fawns she's seen in the past with its mama has grown up.
> Junek


Beautiful pictures of the deer. Your sister must keep a camera constantly in her pocket in case a deer or swans or a wild horse appears!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very overcast and wet London.
> 
> Today's coffee along with a view of when we sit to get wifi. I sit in front of the chairs it is more comfortable.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need and hugs for all.


Thanks for the coffee Caren. I'm looking forward to a real one with you tomorrow!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks! I have just been speaking with Sam in Defiance- He was busy with Ron his computer whizz- getting his new computer installed- so with luck he will be back online before the day is out!


Good to hear Sam's is well. I'm sure he'll have great fun playing with a new computer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If I've got this figured right, when DC (my local gal) does them, they are to the point, brief, interesting. Should have asked on this one, think corporate might have set it up. And they will be told about it.
> 
> Edit: forgot to say I thought you "sparkled" at the KAP.


  :XD: :XD: :XD: Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Very sad. Which Nhat Hahn is in coma at Plum Village in France.


So sorry to hear this. I must get some of his books. Thinking of him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie...Thanks for the link for stiffening our decorative work. Sounds wonderful and with some sparkle too. Who would have thought epsom salts. Now I do use it in the bath but I don't seem to sparkle. :XD:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks! I have just been speaking with Sam in Defiance- He was busy with Ron his computer whizz- getting his new computer installed- so with luck he will be back online before the day is out!


Thank you Julie. That is good to know. I think the extended vacation was meant to be. I'm sure he could use it but he sure is missed. How wonderful that he is able to have such competent TP members to take over for him.  :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks for the coffee Caren. I'm looking forward to a real one with you tomorrow!


How Fabulous!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Sure have missed Sam.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Met with book club. Maya and I had lovely hour walk. Though must admit she gets nervous when the jets from local Navy base go overhead.Miss the vultures but understand the snow geese are back for the winter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy dance - happy dance - like a bad penny I am back. it is so good to be back - I feel like it has been forever. I don't think I've made a complete week since the kap. 

the new computer is lovely - very fast - I also have a new mouse that I am having trouble keeping up with - it's very touchy and moves across the screen before I know it.

all is well "down on the farm" - school is moving along - Bentley is gabbing away in a language only he understands - he has an outfit - suspenders - plaid shirt with bow tie - very cute.

two weeks until thanksgiving - it doesn't seem possible that it is here already.

we are having the results of a polar vortex for the next week or so - very cold and overcast. however - the norther region of the upper peninsula of Michigan is having one the worst snow storms they have had for quite a while - will drop two feet or more of snow on the already nine inches they already have. hope it stays up there for a while.

thank you Julie, darowil and kate for taking my place - I knew that knitting tea party was in good hands. 

I have a bit of reading to do so best get to it. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great recipes kate - I love salmon and tuna. thanks again for doing this. --- sam



KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party, 7th November, 2014


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great summary Margaret - thanks so much. --- sam



darowil said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening to you all.
> Here is my summary for last week and the photos as collected by Kate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome joycevv - we hope you had a good time talking with us - and hope you will be back with us real soon. always lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



joycevv said:


> Wow! All these recipes sound great. What is Flora Buttery? Can I just use butter?Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I PM'd Kathy also, she said to tell everyone that she's thinking about them.
> Hope you got a good nights rest. How is Tim feeling?


Tim is just fine now and has been in class all week so far.

This morning the temps were dropping about 3 degrees an hour but seem to have stalled in their rapid drop for now. Tomorrow is expected to be a mess for many due to lake-effect snow in the snowbelt area south and east of Lake Erie. We are just a tad below it and sometimes we get the same results as if we were in it. We did have measurable amounts of snow about 10 days ago. Not the earliest we've ever had it!!

Going to read for a bit and then finish supper.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, we are all so happy to find you back among the tea party-ers.

Your faithful assistants did fine jobs, but we missed your posts and wry comments. How is the arm coming along in its recovery?Hope all is well on that front.

Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> happy dance - happy dance - like a bad penny I am back. it is so good to be back - I feel like it has been forever. I don't think I've made a complete week since the kap.
> 
> the new computer is lovely - very fast - I also have a new mouse that I am having trouble keeping up with - it's very touchy and moves across the screen before I know it.
> 
> ...


Glad to have you back Sam. Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks! I have just been speaking with Sam in Defiance- He was busy with Ron his computer whizz- getting his new computer installed- so with luck he will be back online before the day is out!


That is great news that he's feeling better and so is his computer....look forward to seeing you online, Sam.

Just saw your post....good to have you back, Sam!!

Ron can fix the mouse for you to have a slower cursor if it's still running off on you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Thank you.


I agree that you sparkle....and don't need glitter to do so.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Update on Thay (Thich Nhat Hahn) from Sister Chan Khong, That is in hospital and ok.
Sam, wonderful to have you back.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks! I have just been speaking with Sam in Defiance- He was busy with Ron his computer whizz- getting his new computer installed- so with luck he will be back online before the day is out!


That's good news Julie!
Edit - I see Sam has made an appearance...lovely to have you back, Sam!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy dance - happy dance - like a bad penny I am back. it is so good to be back -
> 
> Welcome back, Sam, and happy new computer. You were missed, but your fill-ins did great!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome back, Sam, and congrats on the new computer.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks! I have just been speaking with Sam in Defiance- He was busy with Ron his computer whizz- getting his new computer installed- so with luck he will be back online before the day is out!


Thank you Julie for checking on Sam. We all appreciate knowing he is OK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Sure have missed Sam.


It is very noticeable that without him the conversation really slows down!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks! I have just been speaking with Sam in Defiance- He was busy with Ron his computer whizz- getting his new computer installed- so with luck he will be back online before the day is out!


Hello dear Julie! How are you doing? 
I just told Amy today I was worried something might be wrong with Sam. Glad he is getting new computer set up. 
The wifi has been not staying connected here, not sure what is up with it. Grrrr hoping to try and get a few posts before it kicks me off again.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is great news that he's feeling better and so is his computer....look forward to seeing you online, Sam.
> 
> Just saw your post....good to have you back, Sam!!
> 
> Ron can fix the mouse for you to have a slower cursor if it's still running off on you.


Assuming you are running Windows, click on start, then on "control panel" and you will find "mouse" on there-- click on it and in the box that comes up, there is a place to adjust the speed of the mouse.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for the coffee Caren. I'm looking forward to a real one with you tomorrow!


I am looking forward to a real coffee with you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello dear Julie! How are you doing?
> I just told Amy today I was worried something might be wrong with Sam. Glad he is getting new computer set up.
> The wifi has been not staying connected here, not sure what is up with it. Grrrr hoping to try and get a few posts before it kicks me off again.


Been very busy with my visitor- we have just been out to the local Food Court for lunch- played it safe and had Falafel wraps.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful pictures of the deer. Your sister must keep a camera constantly in her pocket in case a deer or swans or a wild horse appears!


Pretty much!! And if it's not handy, she uses her smart phone.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy dance - happy dance - like a bad penny I am back. it is so good to be back - I feel like it has been forever. I don't think I've made a complete week since the kap.
> 
> the new computer is lovely - very fast - I also have a new mouse that I am having trouble keeping up with - it's very touchy and moves across the screen before I know it.
> 
> ...


It's wonderful to see you back with us, Sam!! You have sure been missed. Yay, for the new computer!! 
How is your arm?
Sounds like Bentley is growing up too fast!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy dance - happy dance - like a bad penny I am back. it is so good to be back - I feel like it has been forever. I don't think I've made a complete week since the kap.
> 
> the new computer is lovely - very fast - I also have a new mouse that I am having trouble keeping up with - it's very touchy and moves across the screen before I know it.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back Sam , you have been missed. No snow my way from what my teens have said. They are expecting storms the day we fly back From both ends. :shock: we will see how it plays out, but wouldn't turn be too disappointed if the flight was delayed or cancelled.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Been very busy with my visitor- we have just been out to the local Food Court for lunch- played it safe and had Falafel wraps.


It is nice to have company. I find it is best to be safe. I am behaving myself when it comes to food. Ok well for the most part I am.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pretty cold here with strong winds. Only got up to 27 F today. I drove to breakfast and then Center for exercise and lunch, then to massage. Oh, my, it felt really good on this old, battered body. Then to see friend in asst living. Picked up fried chicken at Ray's and took a bit to other friend with hip replacement, she almost drooled. She'd been saying how much she missed Ray's FC, think it is better than any other in town. Usually we get the 8-pc and split it when it is on sale.

Now I am in for the night. Tomorrow is to be 12F in the morning, high of maybe 25, so I will drive again, just too cold to walk. My kids get after me for walking when it is cold so this should please them. I'm going to try walking inside the Center when most aren't there yet. I usually walk until it is 10F in the morning but backing that off a bit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree that you sparkle....and don't need glitter to do so.


Awww, so sweet. Thank you. The Epson Salts are working. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Update on Thay (Thich Nhat Hahn) from Sister Chan Khong, That is in hospital and ok.
> Sam, wonderful to have you back.


I'm sure that was very scary for everyone. Prayers that he will be alright.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad you are back, Sam. You are a lucky charm, not a bad penny!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Been very busy with my visitor- we have just been out to the local Food Court for lunch- played it safe and had Falafel wraps.


Falafel wraps sounds wonderful. What fun for you Julie. I know you must be enjoying yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Pretty cold here with strong winds. Only got up to 27 F today. I drove to breakfast and then Center for exercise and lunch, then to massage. Oh, my, it felt really good on this old, battered body. Then to see friend in asst living. Picked up fried chicken at Ray's and took a bit to other friend with hip replacement, she almost drooled. She'd been saying how much she missed Ray's FC, think it is better than any other in town. Usually we get the 8-pc and split it when it is on sale.
> 
> Now I am in for the night. Tomorrow is to be 12F in the morning, high of maybe 25, so I will drive again, just too cold to walk. My kids get after me for walking when it is cold so this should please them. I'm going to try walking inside the Center when most aren't there yet. I usually walk until it is 10F in the morning but backing that off a bit.


I know it will soon change but it is strange to have those of you so much further south than us so much colder than us. I'm sure it has to do with this polar vortex and that typhoon that mixed together. Stay as warm as you can. How nice of you to treat your friend.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I had a wonderful day of knitting...well crocheting  I met with my new knitting group this morning at 10:00. We separated at about 12:30 and I headed for my local yarn shop, who has open knitting on Wednesday afternoons. One thing led to another and we chatted and talked and I even demonstrated some tatting and passed around my newly spun up alpaca. It was wonderful day and I didn't get home until 5:15 p.m. I feel like a really played hookey bad today...guess I did  

I have the loop-d-loop afghan done, just going around the outside now. What a relief to have that finished. It will be an extra special present for my son, for the new baby, that my mom started before she passed away   

I hope to start an infinity scarf with my alpaca yarn. It 
"spoke" to me and said it wanted to be a fingering weight yarn and I tried my best to get it that way. The pattern I'm going to use is called Blue Glacier Infinity Scarf (free pattern...can't remember from where...just google that name, if you are interested in finding out more about it). I'm going to use bigger needles...maybe a US 8 or 9 so it is lacy and a little lighter. I'm still warm all the time and hate when I have too much of anything around my neck...feel like I'm suffocating - weird, I know. I plan to do a provisional cast-on and the just keep going until it is as long as I think I want it. Then I will pick out the cast-on and graft the two ends together. I hope it ends up being as pretty in real life as I think it will be in my head  

Leftover white chicken chili is on the menu for tonight. DH and D-DIL are coming for a visit tomorrow and we will go out to dinner with them...can't wait!!! She is going to check the back of my hair. I'm letting all the layers grow out and I've been able to just keep cutting the back a little at a time. Now that more layers are catching up and my hair is heavier back there, I think I may have done a bit of a "chop job" back there. She will check it and make sure all looks good  

Hope you all have had a wonderful day and I'm glad Sam will be back among us soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Tami. It has been a tolerable day; hands and lower back hurting a bit but keeping on keeping on. I'm working on an intarsia cowl using the method that Mary taught at the KAP. I'm really pleased with how it is going so far.


tami_ohio said:


> Sending you gentle hugs and hopes for a pain free day


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never even heard of it. Is it something you buy in the grocery store?


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, have you tried the tart cherry juice for relief? It has helped me. It is a great antioxidant which helps the inflammation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've used Epson salts in the bath scrubs (instead of salt or sugar) and like that application...can't wait to use it on the homemade snowflakes.



Cashmeregma said:


> Awww, so sweet. Thank you. The Epson Salts are working. ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a good idea about the rheumatologist if he has any cancellations. I will try and remember to give him a call tomorrow and request that. Crossing my fingers. I usually tolerate the pain fairly well but the knee has started to interfere with my being able to sleep. And when I'm tired I think I am more bothered by the aching. I'm concerned that the replacement is wearing out. It has been close to 13 years since first put in and they told me it would have to be replaced most likely between 12-15 years. THAT I am not looking forward to.


sassafras123 said:


> Busybee, Happy 50th birthday. Hope you enjoy working in sister's crystal store.
> Matthew, these cats are the best ever.
> Gwennie, sorry your arthritis is acting up. Constant pain is so wearing. If the rheumatologist is near you maybe they could call you if they get a cancellation and you could get in sooner than 12/23. I hope the water at the Y is warm. We have two pools available and the one is 5 degrees warmer. The warmer feels so much better.
> Pearlone, hope the worker actually worked and your rental is ready to rent. Healing energy for your DH.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never even heard of it. Is it something you buy in the grocery store?


You can get tart cherry juice and regular cherry juice concentrate near the other juices in the refrigerated section of the most grocery stores....but be forewarned, it's a lot of money for one bottle because it's a concentrate and there are a lot of serving per bottle. I put a couple of tablespoons in my morning smoothies.

Haven't really noticed any difference---it was supposed to help for better sleeping.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Years ago, my sister was crocheting snowflakes. She used Elmer's Glue and water mixed half and half. It was over 20 years ago and those snowflakes are as stiff as ever and look like new.
> Junek


If you mix children's paints with elmers glue, the paint does not crack. I am not sure which kid's paint usually cracks when dry, but my DS#1 took an art class for gifted students and that was a trick that was used to keep the paint pliable. DS#1 is not my artistic son, but the class was fun. That was many years ago.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansas, sounds like a great day.
Daralene, thank you. First news very scared. It sounds now like That may pull through.
Gwen, hope your pain lessens.
Gottastch, sounds as if you had great day also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Rookie. I'll check for it next time I'm at the grocery store.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Kansas-gma*...Just heard on the news that there was a pretty major earthquake in Kansas today. Were you affected? Just want to check on your safety.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kansas-gma*...Just heard on the news that there was a pretty major earthquake in Kansas today. Were you affected? Just want to check on your safety.


Some here in town felt it, I was in the car at the time, I think. Too far away to do damage, I think, seems it is in south central KS, about 100 miles south of DD#1 from KAP. I need to contact her tonight to check. Sure hope no damage.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am very tired this evening so just want to wish Pearlone's DH a safe and successful surgery. Gwen...glad you and Marianne had a wonderful visit. Can't wait to see your fairisle knitting. I have not heard how Bella's surgery has gone today. I will check in with the family tomorrow. Tonight, the boys and I went to dinner. Matthew always takes his portfolio everywhere we go. He worked on the 3rd cat and it is coming along nicely. He is thinking of having this cat's paw crossing over the frame line that he has drawn. I told him to go for it, but he wants me to ask the person who requested the picture. 

As I am nodding off while reading, I am heading off to get some sleep. 

Just a quick note...I was having excruciating pain in my right hip so I got out a pair of my leather shoes used for winter. Since I started wearing the newer shoes, the pain is now gone. What a relief as it was hurting even while sitting.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope there's no damage from the earthquake.

I finally got the Tabitha's Tree pattern up on Ravelry and posted over on the Designer's section. I must get through some of these other ones that need proofreading, too. Hoping I'll sleep better tonight (have been dragging my a** all day here...sigh).

DD and I need to go to the store to get some things as she's going to make a beef stew tomorrow. It's already dark and colder, but I guess I gotta. LOL

Wishing all a good day/night and sending hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just read a posting from Bella's family. They had a lot of confusion at the hospital last night but finally all of the surgeons got things straightened out. Working with 3 surgeons for one day's surgery is a bit daunting. She was to start with a Lung CT scan around 10 AM today and then the surgeries were to start around 11:30 this morning. Things to be done in surgery: PICC line, GI surgery, lung scope and biopsied, ENT surgery scope on airway and remove tonsils and adnoids. Surgery was expected to last 4-6 hours so no followup from the family yet. I hope they are in recovery or ICU with her by now. She will probably be sedated throughout tonight. If you could pray for her and her family tonight, I would appreciate it. So much for a little body to endure all in one day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pacer, the family are in my prayers.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you are doing well....happy birthday!! Hope the store does well and that you like working there.


I opened up this morning, walked in and took a deep breath of the wonderful scent coming from the various incence. I have 2 days this week and 3 as of next week.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hope your birthday was grand and many more. Good job with cat & kittens-- they can be sneaky.


Actually, sadly the mumma may not be producing enough milk for 5 kittens, she is only 10 months old herself, and the foster carer thinks she was trying to hide the runt so as to not have to feed it. Now they are with someone who can provide the extra care needed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, glad shoes working. Will keep Bella and family in prayers.
Thay responsive to surroundings and those around him, moving extremities. It is hoped he will make full recovery.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> Pacer, the family are in my prayers.


Ditto from here. And for you for being there for them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying as hard as I can for this family and for little Bella.



pacer said:


> Just read a posting from Bella's family. They had a lot of confusion at the hospital last night but finally all of the surgeons got things straightened out. Working with 3 surgeons for one day's surgery is a bit daunting. She was to start with a Lung CT scan around 10 AM today and then the surgeries were to start around 11:30 this morning. Things to be done in surgery: PICC line, GI surgery, lung scope and biopsied, ENT surgery scope on airway and remove tonsils and adnoids. Surgery was expected to last 4-6 hours so no followup from the family yet. I hope they are in recovery or ICU with her by now. She will probably be sedated throughout tonight. If you could pray for her and her family tonight, I would appreciate it. So much for a little body to endure all in one day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've used Epson salts in the bath scrubs (instead of salt or sugar) and like that application...can't wait to use it on the homemade snowflakes.


And I can't wait to see how it works and also to see your snowflakes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's a good idea about the rheumatologist if he has any cancellations. I will try and remember to give him a call tomorrow and request that. Crossing my fingers. I usually tolerate the pain fairly well but the knee has started to interfere with my being able to sleep. And when I'm tired I think I am more bothered by the aching. I'm concerned that the replacement is wearing out. It has been close to 13 years since first put in and they told me it would have to be replaced most likely between 12-15 years. THAT I am not looking forward to.


Oh no Gwen. I know that 13 yrs. went by very quickly when you look back. Hope you don't need it replaced and if you do I hope they have improved things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottastch...What a marvelous day you had. We all need a day like that and what a fun one it was. How sentimental and special to finish a blanket that your mother had started. It will be wonderful to make something with the yarn you spun yourself. Hope you have more wonderful times like this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas, sounds like a great day.
Daralene, thank you. First news very scared. It sounds now like That may pull through.
[/quote]

I would like to get some of his books. I believe you went to a retreat about 2 yrs. ago that he held. How wonderful. So glad that it is sounding like he will pull through.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am very tired this evening so just want to wish Pearlone's DH a safe and successful surgery. Gwen...glad you and Marianne had a wonderful visit. Can't wait to see your fairisle knitting. I have not heard how Bella's surgery has gone today. I will check in with the family tomorrow. Tonight, the boys and I went to dinner. Matthew always takes his portfolio everywhere we go. He worked on the 3rd cat and it is coming along nicely. He is thinking of having this cat's paw crossing over the frame line that he has drawn. I told him to go for it, but he wants me to ask the person who requested the picture.
> 
> As I am nodding off while reading, I am heading off to get some sleep.
> 
> ...


Hope sweet little Bella will not be in a lot of pain but I can't imagine that she won't with so many things being done.

Glad your pain has subsided. Isn't that something that the shoes made such a huge difference. So glad to hear that. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow!,you are just newlyweds. We wiil be 33 yrs on Friday. & my baby sitter will be 48 :roll: She was only 15 when we go married. Where did time go?


 We were together for quite a few years before we said the vows though, so it doesn't feel that new. lol
Congratulations for Friday! Hope you have a great day. 
The time seems to fly, fast whether we are having fun or not, and even faster when we are.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks! I have just been speaking with Sam in Defiance- He was busy with Ron his computer whizz- getting his new computer installed- so with luck he will be back online before the day is out!


Hi Julie!!! 
Cool, thank you for letting us know. Hope you and Ruthie are having a great time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Met with book club. Maya and I had lovely hour walk. Though must admit she gets nervous when the jets from local Navy base go overhead.Miss the vultures but understand the snow geese are back for the winter.


Fantastic, I'm so glad that you are feeling so much more yourself. Poor Maya, can't really blame her, those things are loud.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy dance - happy dance - like a bad penny I am back. it is so good to be back - I feel like it has been forever. I don't think I've made a complete week since the kap.
> 
> the new computer is lovely - very fast - I also have a new mouse that I am having trouble keeping up with - it's very touchy and moves across the screen before I know it.
> 
> ...


Hi yuh Sam, welcome back, the ladies did a fabulous job, but it's good to have you posting again. 
Yay on the new computer!!!! Isn't it so much fun? 
I bet Bentley is getting really big.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Update on Thay (Thich Nhat Hahn) from Sister Chan Khong, That is in hospital and ok.
> Sam, wonderful to have you back.


So glad that he is doing so much better, hopefully there will be a full recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I had a wonderful day of knitting...well crocheting  I met with my new knitting group this morning at 10:00. We separated at about 12:30 and I headed for my local yarn shop, who has open knitting on Wednesday afternoons. One thing led to another and we chatted and talked and I even demonstrated some tatting and passed around my newly spun up alpaca. It was wonderful day and I didn't get home until 5:15 p.m. I feel like a really played hookey bad today...guess I did
> 
> I have the loop-d-loop afghan done, just going around the outside now. What a relief to have that finished. It will be an extra special present for my son, for the new baby, that my mom started before she passed away
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a great day, well deserved too.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Prayers for Bella and family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am very tired this evening so just want to wish Pearlone's DH a safe and successful surgery. Gwen...glad you and Marianne had a wonderful visit. Can't wait to see your fairisle knitting. I have not heard how Bella's surgery has gone today. I will check in with the family tomorrow. Tonight, the boys and I went to dinner. Matthew always takes his portfolio everywhere we go. He worked on the 3rd cat and it is coming along nicely. He is thinking of having this cat's paw crossing over the frame line that he has drawn. I told him to go for it, but he wants me to ask the person who requested the picture.
> 
> As I am nodding off while reading, I am heading off to get some sleep.
> 
> ...


So glad that the change in shoes made such a huge difference. 
I do hope and pray that Bella has come through the surgeries and is recovering well. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
Wow!,you are just newlyweds. We wiil be 33 yrs on Friday. & my baby sitter will be 48 She was only 15 when we go married. Where did time go?

Poledra65 wrote:
We were together for quite a few years before we said the vows though, so it doesn't feel that new. lol
Congratulations for Friday! Hope you have a great day. 
The time seems to fly, fast whether we are having fun or not, and even faster when we are.


I just realized when I read your note that spell check has struck again. 
I wrote baby sister & it put sitter. Good grief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I opened up this morning, walked in and took a deep breath of the wonderful scent coming from the various incence. I have 2 days this week and 3 as of next week.


Wonderful, I hope that it all keeps going so well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> Wow!,you are just newlyweds. We wiil be 33 yrs on Friday. & my baby sitter will be 48 She was only 15 when we go married. Where did time go?
> 
> Poledra65 wrote:
> ...


LOL!! Gotta love spell check. I figured maybe your baby sitter was a good family friend.  Happy BDay to your sister though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, I'm glad changing your shoes has helped with the pain in your hip. I'm praying for little Bella to come through this surgery well. Terrible when little ones are so sick.
Sam, welcome back. Great that you got a new computer but if you are at all like me it will tae a while to figure it out.
Pearlone, I hope your DH surgery goes well.

I spent 1/2 the afternoon getting the glass out of my old window frame & sanding off all the old paint. Now I need to stain it & then I'll take it to Lloydminster when I go on Friday to get mirror put in it. They look quite nice when done but alot of work getting the old calking out.
We had company for supper, DHs cousin & wife & our neighbors, the ones who sold their house to my son. The neighbors are leaving on Friday for Arizona for the winter & I wanted to have them before they moved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Julie!!!
> Cool, thank you for letting us know. Hope you and Ruthie are having a great time.


It is nice having someone else in the house- even if she is busy with her Sudoku- the weather has impacted rather on what we have been able to do, though!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just checking in, glad to see Sams back.
Our weather sure changed, it is so cold and that wind won't let up. We only have a dusting of snow but it is just to cold and sounds like it will be that way for a couple of weeks.
Thanks for the comments about the feet, it really is painful and glad to hear the injections have helped some. See the PT. Tomorrow and then back to the Dr. And will probably try the shots. Have the inserts for the shoes but it just won't let up.
Funny story to share, yesterday when I stayed home to stay off my feet I had shut my cellphone off while at the clinic and didn't turn it on again and just checked to see if anyone called and saw work called but thought oh will just ignore it like everyone does when they see they call because it usually is a younger worker wanting you to take their hours. So went to work and as soon as I got there someone said are you all ready for the photo shoot??? Could have knocked me over with a feather. Usually the part time are not included and I had not brought along any extra make up or anything. The clothing boutiqe usually picks put clothes for us to wear, but I felt so out of it. Not my kind of thing at my age. Next time will call back when I see they called!!,


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm starting backwards because I've missed so much and will try to catch up. 

Sam I'm so glad to see you back!! And with a new computer! 

Gottastch, it sounds like you had a wonderful day. 

sassafras I'm so glad you're able to get back to your walks and book club. 

Like Sam we're supposed to get the snow and cold soon and I'm looking forward to the snow but not the cold. Our dogs just LOVE the snow and I love to watch them play in it. '
I'm going to try to make the knitting group with Joy tomorrow. Last night was official graduation night for all of us who have been with the Master Gardeners It was a lot of fun. Our Extension Agent and all who helped teach and mentor us were great, we're so lucky to have had such inspiring people to be getting us through it. 
I'm up ridiculously late so I better get some sleep. I'll catch up more tomorrow. (((hugs to all))) nittergma


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone I am just quickly popping to let you know that I am fine... just been busy with life. Love to everyone. I will try and read some news on here in a while.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Grrrrrr, I haven't been receiving notices so I am now on a backwards catch up :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Grrrrrr, I haven't been receiving notices so I am now on a backwards catch up :thumbdown:


That must be annoying- I've not yet had it happen (am I tempting fate?)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone I am just quickly popping to let you know that I am fine... just been busy with life. Love to everyone. I will try and read some news on here in a while.


Glad to hear you are ok! How is Serena?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Update on Thay (Thich Nhat Hahn) from Sister Chan Khong, That is in hospital and ok.
> Sam, wonderful to have you back.


My meditation teacher had been keeping us posted and prayers being sent.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That must be annoying- I've not yet had it happen (am I tempting fate?)


Probably but I am caught up now. Some good news in there, including Sam's return!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. That is good to know. I think the extended vacation was meant to be. I'm sure he could use it but he sure is missed. How wonderful that he is able to have such competent TP members to take over for him.  :thumbup:


I heartily agree, we are so lucky to have Sam and the international helpers. Thank you all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> I heartily agree, we are so lucky to have Sam and the international helpers. Thank you all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's a good idea about the rheumatologist if he has any cancellations. I will try and remember to give him a call tomorrow and request that. Crossing my fingers. I usually tolerate the pain fairly well but the knee has started to interfere with my being able to sleep. And when I'm tired I think I am more bothered by the aching. I'm concerned that the replacement is wearing out. It has been close to 13 years since first put in and they told me it would have to be replaced most likely between 12-15 years. THAT I am not looking forward to.


Gwenie, I'm sorry you are suffering with your knee. Pain is never easy to put up with especially at night when everything seems to be ten times worse. Hope you can get an earlier appointment to see the rheumatologist and get something done to help. Meanwhile, lots of gentle hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I opened up this morning, walked in and took a deep breath of the wonderful scent coming from the various incence. I have 2 days this week and 3 as of next week.


That sounds wonderful! I hope you get plenty of interest, and paying customers. Good luck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning from GA. Praying for Bella and her family along with any others in need. Have a fire going this morning to knock off the chill. Up early due to silly cat. He kept climbing up on my hip and it hurt so I'd push him off; back up he'd climb. Finally gave in and just got up. Can see a nap in the future today.

*Pacer* here is the fair isle cowl I'm working on. I'm only on row 12 out of 58. The floral row (green & pink) repeats 4 more times then again the ribbing. Really enjoying doing it. I've also created a pattern on the chartmaker at TricksyKnitter.com
and _think_ I've figured out how to determine the number of stitches needed to cast on for another cowl with it on it. Of course that attempt is on the back burner for now.

Sam glad you got a new computer. What kind did you end up getting....brand? laptop or desktop? Have fun getting familiar with it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is very pretty, Gwennie :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That must be annoying- I've not yet had it happen (am I tempting fate?)


Yes you are!! Its just started happening to me, intermittently, so keep your toes crossed....

:XD: :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty, Gwennie :thumbup:


It looks lovely in those colours. Hope you get a comfortable nap later on, and that your pains subside. The cold doesn't help at all, does it?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just read a posting from Bella's family. They had a lot of confusion at the hospital last night but finally all of the surgeons got things straightened out. Working with 3 surgeons for one day's surgery is a bit daunting. She was to start with a Lung CT scan around 10 AM today and then the surgeries were to start around 11:30 this morning. Things to be done in surgery: PICC line, GI surgery, lung scope and biopsied, ENT surgery scope on airway and remove tonsils and adnoids. Surgery was expected to last 4-6 hours so no followup from the family yet. I hope they are in recovery or ICU with her by now. She will probably be sedated throughout tonight. If you could pray for her and her family tonight, I would appreciate it. So much for a little body to endure all in one day.


I'm still praying the surgeries went well and her body wasn't too weakened. And praying for strength and comfort for her family.
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam, wonderful to see you back on line with us, and I hope you are enjoying the wizzy new computer. How is your arm now its been released from confinement for some weeks?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Actually, sadly the mumma may not be producing enough milk for 5 kittens, she is only 10 months old herself, and the foster carer thinks she was trying to hide the runt so as to not have to feed it. Now they are with someone who can provide the extra care needed.


Sure hope the kittens do well. And that they and mama cat are "fixed" so no more kittens that may suffer!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's a lot of fun, isn't it Gwen? I can see many more color work pattern designing and knitting in the future. There are some great color work charts out on the net and it's fun putting them with other charts to work out a piece that's one of a kind.



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from GA. Praying for Bella and her family along with any others in need. Have a fire going this morning to knock off the chill. Up early due to silly cat. He kept climbing up on my hip and it hurt so I'd push him off; back up he'd climb. Finally gave in and just got up. Can see a nap in the future today.
> 
> *Pacer* here is the fair isle cowl I'm working on. I'm only on row 12 out of 58. The floral row (green & pink) repeats 4 more times then again the ribbing. Really enjoying doing it. I've also created a pattern on the chartmaker at TricksyKnitter.com
> and _think_ I've figured out how to determine the number of stitches needed to cast on for another cowl with it on it. Of course that attempt is on the back burner for now.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hello from a lovely holiday into UK. Sitting here having a bite to eat before heading across the road to Camden Market.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from GA. Praying for Bella and her family along with any others in need. Have a fire going this morning to knock off the chill. Up early due to silly cat. He kept climbing up on my hip and it hurt so I'd push him off; back up he'd climb. Finally gave in and just got up. Can see a nap in the future today.
> 
> *Pacer* here is the fair isle cowl I'm working on. I'm only on row 12 out of 58. The floral row (green & pink) repeats 4 more times then again the ribbing. Really enjoying doing it. I've also created a pattern on the chartmaker at TricksyKnitter.com
> and _think_ I've figured out how to determine the number of stitches needed to cast on for another cowl with it on it. Of course that attempt is on the back burner for now.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Camden Lock.

just found this lot.....


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I'
> I'm going to try to make the knitting group with Joy tomorrow. Last night was official graduation night for all of us who have been with the Master Gardeners It was a lot of fun. Our Extension Agent and all who helped teach and mentor us were great, we're so lucky to have had such inspiring people to be getting us through it.
> nittergma


Congratulations on completing the Master Gardeners course---that is a big accomplishment. There is a beautiful garden in a park near our house which is maintained by local Master Gardeners as a demonstration of what can be grown, how to compost, etc. I have
also gotten questions answered about issues I have had.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from a lovely holiday into UK. Sitting here having a bite to eat before heading across the road to Camden Market.


You all look so lovely this a.m. Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Camden Lock.
> 
> just found this lot.....


"I'm late, I'm late...." Looks like you ladies are going to have a fantabulous day!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is nice having someone else in the house- even if she is busy with her Sudoku- the weather has impacted rather on what we have been able to do, though!


So sorry weather has affected what you two can do-- but glad you have the company!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Spider said:


> Funny story to share, Next time will call back when I see they called!!,


How funny--NOT! I'm sure you managed to look your best anyway! I wouldn't have answered the phone, either. You were resting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No the cold doesn't help one tiny bit....I'll be okay though. Vented the other day here most likely because I was very tired and hurting. That combination is not a good one for me. Tolerance drops to the floor at such times. I gt ashamed of myself for letting it get to me when I think of others suffering from much worse....i.e. little Bella...and her being so young. But one thing about KTP is the acceptance and love/well wishes you get here. Boosts me right up. Thanks to all.


TNS said:


> It looks lovely in those colours. Hope you get a comfortable nap later on, and that your pains subside. The cold doesn't help at all, does it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right. I just ordered a couple of books from Amazon too with designs. I started to call you yesterday too to ask about figuring out the number of stitches to cast and and calculating repeats. Don't be surprised if I still do in the future since you created your own design for Pacer's workshop at th KAP!


RookieRetiree said:


> It's a lot of fun, isn't it Gwen? I can see many more color work pattern designing and knitting in the future. There are some great color work charts out on the net and it's fun putting them with other charts to work out a piece that's one of a kind.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

nittergma said:


> I'm going to try to make the knitting group with Joy tomorrow. Last night was official graduation night for all of us who have been with the Master Gardeners It was a lot of fun.


hope you make the knitter group-- ours is such fun (and this morning!)

Oh, yes, extension's Master Gardener program is really good. I learn things from those who have attended and are part of our garden group at Sr Center. Thought about doing it but decided I had enough on my plate and probably was just too old.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely ladies! I recognize you, London, and Purple but who is the fourth?


NanaCaren said:


> Hello from a lovely holiday into UK. Sitting here having a bite to eat before heading across the road to Camden Market.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Grrrrrr, I haven't been receiving notices so I am now on a backwards catch up :thumbdown:


Oh, I hate that and it does happen. Then it is even hard to find where you were.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What FUN you are having!!! I am envious!


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Camden Lock.
> 
> just found this lot.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By the way...has anyone heard from Gagesmom/Melody lately? I miss her posts and it doesn't seem like her not to be posting.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can see a nap in the future today.
> 
> *Pacer* here is the fair isle cowl I'm working on.


Sorry cat wouldn't leave your hip alone-- been there, done that!

Cowl is quite pretty.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> No the cold doesn't help one tiny bit....I'll be okay though. Vented the other day here most likely because I was very tired and hurting. Thanks to all.


We all have problems-- some just worse than others. But wonderful to be able to let it hang out w/o others judging.

Keep forgetting to add, SAM we are so glad you are back! Missed you. But figured YOU were Ok or DGD would have posted about it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way...has anyone heard from Gagesmom/Melody lately? I miss her posts and it doesn't seem like her not to be posting.


NO and I even did an IM on FB , thinking maybe she would answer. She hasn't even been posting there (or I've not been on enough to catch it). Do hope she is OK.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely ladies! I recognize you, London, and Purple but who is the fourth?


Amy, soon to join the tea party xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Having a lovely lunch


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You all look so lovely this a.m. Have a wonderful time!!


Why thank you, we are enjoying.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You all look so lovely this a.m. Have a wonderful time!!


Why thank you, we are enjoying.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you. I thought baby sitter odd but couldn't make leap to baby sister.
Bonnie, a lot of work, but I'll bet your window mirror will be grand.
Julie, glad you are enjoying company.
Spider, I wouldn't have answered call either.
Nittergma, thank you.congratulations on becoming master gardener.
Norma, I'm glad your meditation teacher is keeping you updated on Thay.
Pacer, your cowl is lovely.
Caren and Josephine, love pics.
Daralene, thank you. Yes, I have been blessed to have attended five retreats with Thay.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What FUN you are having!!! I am envious!


We are having a blast. Londy has just gone to get pudding! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Why thank you, we are enjoying.


Too much cider, she's done a Gwennie xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Too much cider, she's done a Gwennie xxx


Ps our cider has a strong alcoholic content!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from GA. Praying for Bella and her family along with any others in need. Have a fire going this morning to knock off the chill. Up early due to silly cat. He kept climbing up on my hip and it hurt so I'd push him off; back up he'd climb. Finally gave in and just got up. Can see a nap in the future today.
> 
> *Pacer* here is the fair isle cowl I'm working on. I'm only on row 12 out of 58. The floral row (green & pink) repeats 4 more times then again the ribbing. Really enjoying doing it. I've also created a pattern on the chartmaker at TricksyKnitter.com
> and _think_ I've figured out how to determine the number of stitches needed to cast on for another cowl with it on it. Of course that attempt is on the back burner for now.
> ...


Gwen, the cowl is already stunning!!!! With your sewing machine and knitting machine you are just amazing. I know the cowl is probably a Christmas gift but it could sell for a lot of money, along with the gorgeous things you have been making with your sewing machine.
Hmmmm, after the cat kept waking you up I think your nap might be a cat nap. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just realized when I read your note that spell check has struck again.
> I wrote baby sister & it put sitter. Good grief.


Love that spell check. Sure makes for some good laughs. Of course, I really thought you meant baby sitter. Now I understand.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren...What fun to have the Mad Hatter's Tea Party join the Knitting Tea Party. At first I thought that PJ's didn't go with you and there she was, then I realized it was you :thumbup: So special to have time with Purple and London Girl. I know one of the extras would be your friend but then there's one more. Is that Angelam?

Nittergma...Congratulations on the Master Gardener course graduation!!!! You really were up late. Hope you got some good sleep so you will be awake at the Knitting with OH Joy.

Julie...So sorry the weather is not favorable. Hope it changes soon.

Kansasgma...Re: the Master Gardener's program; I don't remember her name but there was a lady who traveled the world as a botanist studying plants after she had raised her family and retired and don't forget Whistler's Mother.:thumbup: 

Sassafrass...Praying that Thich Nhat Hahn has a complete recovery. I had a friend who woke up after a brain bleed so she doesn't know when it occurred and she was totally blind but she did get her eyesite back and now can even drive again. Hope he gets healing.

Praying for our sweet little Bella.

Bonnie...Keep us posted on your 33rd Anniversary on Friday. Are you making any plans?

Spider...Wouldn't you know the one time you didn't answer it was something important. They could have left a message for you though, which you could have read when you turned the phone on:roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have had my coffee, dishwasher going, swept the kitchen floor, load of wash in and am making up the hide-a-bed. It is very, very heavy so we only make it up when we are having company and DH has to do it. No company but I am doing well enough that I think I can have full use of the bedroom upstairs finally and now I will have continual access to a shower and bathtub. YAY. Won't move everything upstairs till at least a week. Did that once before and I wasn't able to continue doing the stairs, so am waiting to see how I do. It will be nice to have the family room looking nice, but I have really enjoyed sleeping down here, just the inconvenience of no complete bathroom. Now for another cup of coffee.

I just can't believe how much of a change this cold laser treatment has made. Mind you, I will be paying on the credit card that enabled me to get the treatments for a long time and won't be buying much else, but it was a choice I made and I'm so glad I did. It seems to be quite effective for so many different things. I have been watching a lot on You Tube to educate myself for when I get my own machine. Maybe I really will be dancing the Happy Dance. :wink:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way...has anyone heard from Gagesmom/Melody lately? I miss her posts and it doesn't seem like her not to be posting.


I sent her a PM several days ago when I was asking about the minions hats but it has not been read.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's what friends are for and we're glad to do it because we all know that at sometime or another, we're all in need of a pick me up! Glad you're doing better and I can't wait too see the cabinets outfitted with their bling!!

I need to do something with mine...I'm just so indecisive about what to do...guess the perfect solution hasn't presented itself yet.



Gweniepooh said:


> No the cold doesn't help one tiny bit....I'll be okay though. Vented the other day here most likely because I was very tired and hurting. That combination is not a good one for me. Tolerance drops to the floor at such times. I gt ashamed of myself for letting it get to me when I think of others suffering from much worse....i.e. little Bella...and her being so young. But one thing about KTP is the acceptance and love/well wishes you get here. Boosts me right up. Thanks to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right. I just ordered a couple of books from Amazon too with designs. I started to call you yesterday too to ask about figuring out the number of stitches to cast and and calculating repeats. Don't be surprised if I still do in the future since you created your own design for Pacer's workshop at th KAP!


We're having our Thanksgiving this weekend so that the in-laws can spend next weekend with their families so I'm a little like a crazy person and not sure I'd remember how I figured it out....out of sight out of mind kind of thing. I haven't picked it up since KAP to refresh my memory.

How about I call you sometime next week...or will you be in the midst of getting ready for your holiday; I know you have quite the large family also?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, that cowl is going to be a work of art, can't wait to see the finished product.
Caren/Purplefi, great pictures, looks like you are having a great time.
Nittergma, congratulations on getting your Master Gardeners certificate, now I will know who to ask when I have questions although the things we can grow here are a little different. Lol.
Daralene, it's so great that the treatments have allowed you so much more mobility & hopefully less pain too.
Spider, I hope the doctor or physio can find an answer for your foot problem, so hard to continue with life when you can't get around as needed.
Still pretty cool here -18C/-2F but at least the wind isn't howling today as it has for the last several days.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Correction, Gwen not Pacerv cowl is lovely. Thank you Daralene.
Daralene, so happy you are feeling better.
Not sure, but think Mellie was having computer problems.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, before I forget, my friend just called & the glace fruit from zucchini recipe is the one I posted already.
http://www.food.com/recipe/glazed-fruit-zucchini-111697

She said this made 5- 2 1/2 cup containers & is to be stored in the freezer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes you are!! Its just started happening to me, intermittently, so keep your toes crossed....
> 
> :XD: :XD:


and my fingers, and my eyes...!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> So sorry weather has affected what you two can do-- but glad you have the company!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren...What fun to have the Mad Hatter's Tea Party join the Knitting Tea Party. At first I thought that PJ's didn't go with you and there she was, then I realized it was you :thumbup: So special to have time with Purple and London Girl. I know one of the extras would be your friend but then there's one more. Is that Angelam?
> 
> Nittergma...Congratulations on the Master Gardener course graduation!!!! You really were up late. Hope you got some good sleep so you will be awake at the Knitting with OH Joy.
> 
> ...


It is one of the coldest Springs we have had for quite a while- a lot of fruit utterly damaged by hail near Nelson in the South Island- so some very unhappy orchardists.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This reminds me very much of using zucchini as a faux apple pie filling -- guess zucchini can be used to absorb any flavors you want them to!! Yum...I'm having to look for some mince pies today---I'm the only one in the family who likes mincemeat.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, before I forget, my friend just called & the glace fruit from zucchini recipe is the one I posted already.
> http://www.food.com/recipe/glazed-fruit-zucchini-111697
> 
> She said this made 5- 2 1/2 cup containers & is to be stored in the freezer.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning! Yes, I have had my fits with spell check too...funny to re-read something "after the fact" and realize the goof  

The Loop-D-Loop blanket is done...woop woop!!!!! I decided to do one round of single crochet around and then one round of reverse single crochet/crab stitch around. Looks good, I think. Hope the kids will be happy with it!!

After fiddling around with the alpaca yarn last night, my grand ideas of using a size 8 or bigger knitting needles (for the Blue Glacier Infinity Scarf and fingering weight yarn) quickly got scaled down. After lots of swatching, I'm using a US size 4 needle right now and I think it will be perfect. I did have a bit of a time getting going. The pattern was a bit confusing but I think I've got it figured out now. I made a crochet provisional cast-on and plan to knit the first garter stitch part of the pattern 2 rows shy of the recommended number. Then I will do the lace part and garter stitch part alternately until the scarf is as long as I want it. I will make sure to end with another lace part and then will knit 1 row. The other row that I'm short, from the very first garter stitch knitting, will be the grafting row to hook everything together, seamlessly - I hope. I hope I'm making sense. Makes sense in my head but not so much when it is written out - LOL. Anyway, time to see if I can knit the lace part and not mess it up.

Catch you all later!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a great plan - can't wait to see photos. Your day out with the crafty people sounds like a perfect day.



gottastch said:


> Good morning! Yes, I have had my fits with spell check too...funny to re-read something "after the fact" and realize the goof
> 
> The Loop-D-Loop blanket is done...woop woop!!!!! I decided to do one round of single crochet around and then one round of reverse single crochet/crab stitch around. Looks good, I think. Hope the kids will be happy with it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie...That is terrible about the fruit damage. I'm sure things are expensive enough normally, but now!!

Rookie...How are you feeling? I have fought this thing off 3 times now but hope this last was "the last." Hoping that even just fighting it off builds my immunity.

Gottastch...Still don't have my mind around the provisional stitches, yet I did do it in a class at a fiber festival. Need to remove that brick wall in my brain. :roll:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> and my fingers, and my eyes...!!!!


Hope you've got the bubble wrap handy with all these crossed appendages and warped vision, you might be 'cruising for a fall' !! :XD: 
More seriously, I hope you are enjoying your visitors and not getting tired out. You seem to have been kept busy! Any news on your possible house mate/ lodger? What does Ringo think of your visitors? OK .... End of inquisition.....
Big hugs, Lin


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Hope you've got the bubble wrap handy with all these crossed appendages and warped vision, you might be 'cruising for a fall' !! :XD:
> More seriously, I hope you are enjoying your visitors and not getting tired out. You seem to have been kept busy! Any news on your possible house mate/ lodger? What does Ringo think of your visitors? OK .... End of inquisition.....
> Big hugs, Lin


 :XD: :XD: :XD: re: all the crossed appendages. Good questions and I look forward to seeing Julie's answers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

London Girl has posted the most gorgeous wrap, two sweaters she knit while visiting the States, and a new ASJ jacket. You can see and comment here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298516-1.html

I love the wrap and hope to do it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm finally feeling better - the sinus and ears were the last to clear of all the phlegm...I've caught up some on sleep, but still need more - this will be a very busy weekend with celebrating the Thanksgiving holiday, but I'm looking forward to all the fun!

Hope you finally get rid of this flu-like cold also---sure drags on a person.



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...That is terrible about the fruit damage. I'm sure things are expensive enough normally, but now!!
> 
> Rookie...How are you feeling? I have fought this thing off 3 times now but hope this last was "the last." Hoping that even just fighting it off builds my immunity.
> 
> Gottastch...Still don't have my mind around the provisional stitches, yet I did do it in a class at a fiber festival. Need to remove that brick wall in my brain. :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Camden Lock.
> 
> just found this lot.....


I love it!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm finally feeling better - the sinus and ears were the last to clear of all the phlegm...I've caught up some on sleep, but still need more - this will be a very busy weekend with celebrating the Thanksgiving holiday, but I'm looking forward to all the fun!
> 
> Hope you finally get rid of this flu-like cold also---sure drags on a person.


So glad you are feeling better for Thanksgiving. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I've not actually come down with it yet. Hope I can keep it at bay.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Too much cider, she's done a Gwennie xxx


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...That is terrible about the fruit damage. I'm sure things are expensive enough normally, but now!!
> 
> Rookie...How are you feeling? I have fought this thing off 3 times now but hope this last was "the last." Hoping that even just fighting it off builds my immunity.
> 
> Gottastch...Still don't have my mind around the provisional stitches, yet I did do it in a class at a fiber festival. Need to remove that brick wall in my brain. :roll:


More seriously it is the livelihoods of the growers concerned and everyone else in the community that depends on them for keeping the economy going.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from a lovely holiday into UK. Sitting here having a bite to eat before heading across the road to Camden Market.


Great photos. I hope you have had a wonderful day all together :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Camden Lock.
> 
> just found this lot.....


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope you've got the bubble wrap handy with all these crossed appendages and warped vision, you might be 'cruising for a fall' !! :XD:
> More seriously, I hope you are enjoying your visitors and not getting tired out. You seem to have been kept busy! Any news on your possible house mate/ lodger? What does Ringo think of your visitors? OK .... End of inquisition.....
> Big hugs, Lin


Just discovered that we have Angela Merkel in town so I don't think we will be going very far today!
Have not heard from Ta'a for a while- will be attempting to contact her in a day or two.
Ringo is having a ball having someone else to bounce on- his manners are not the best- has not had enough practice!
Hugs for you, Lin!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you for link.
London Girl, love all of your knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps our cider has a strong alcoholic content!


But your cider is so much yummier than ours too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> More seriously it is the livelihoods of the growers concerned and everyone else in the community that depends on them for keeping the economy going.


So true!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you for link.
> London Girl, love all of your knitting.


You are welcome. Thought it would be fun to comment on her wonderful knitting since she joined us at KAP and on KTP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm still here - have been reading - went back four or five weeks and did some skimming - looking at pictures - trying to pick up some stuff I have missed. wow - what a lot has gone on - I knew I was missing a lot and I was most unhappy. 

I forget who was talking about washing their hands so often and worried about drying out the skin - have you ever thought about using hand sanitizer - some of it has lotion in it to keep your hands from drying out. I noticed the last time I was in the hospital that that was all the nurses and staff used as they went from room to room. they seemed to like it a lot better than water hand washing all the time.

woke up to snow on the ground this morning - it melted quickly but it is still cold out - sunny with clouds but not enough sun to warm anything up. I'm afraid Heidi and gary are going to be mighty cold at the football game tomorrow night. tinora is in the playoffs - everyone is hoping they go to state.

hungry but not sure what to make - this having no teeth is a bummer - I am certainly glad I like mashed potatoes. mary - I made one of the packages of soup you gave me - very good - it was enough I ate it all day in about four servings. soup and pudding and instant breakfast and oatmeal. 

alex is 21 at 9:15 tonight - his girlfriend is taking him to hear the trans-Siberian orchestra this afternoon. we will have cake and ice cream tonight whan they get home. 

little miss survivor kitty has just about used up her nine lives - she peed in my bed not once - not twice yesterday - and then again this morning. she is outside until I get a litter box set up. I don't know what her problem was but she better get it solved quickly. Heidi is having a cow - I put it down to the risk one takes with animals in the house - the bed is washed - the mattress scrubed - all is well.

healing energy to Kansas g-ma and alan and to anyone else that I have missed - I wonder what would have happened had I just kept my arms down. one doesn't always have time to make quick decisions on the way down. my arm is good - knitting some - another week or so and I will be good to go.

need to finish getting caught up. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

somewhere I missed your posting handy andrea - but we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - we are looking forward to seeing more of you - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



darowil said:


> I don't think I've seen you here before welcome. You can come and join many of us who need wrapping in bubble wrap. But join us for tea as well and feel free to visit again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't remember seeing your name before fibermcgivver so allow me to welcome you to the knitting tea party - we hope you plan on visiting us often since we are here all week - I will begin a new ktp tomorrow and five and it will go until the next Friday and so on - we'll be looking for you - remember - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. --- sam



fibermcgivver said:


> Hi to all Tea Party attendees: I can relate to Kansas regarding her fall, only my knee was injured. Getting a head-type injury is a lot more scary. I did have to have repair surgery about 10 days ago and FINALLY today, I think the knee is actually going to shape up. Not sure if it's due to the exercises I've been doing or putting on my ortha-heel slippers with good arch support. Whatever the reason, I think I'm gonna live now!
> 
> Being laid up allowed me to do a fair amount of knitting and crocheting (how else does one recover?) That's the bright side.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your way - glad everything is on the upswing. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Ended up being out of work 3 days this week. Dr did cat scan, appendix is slightly enlarged and has a possible partial blockage as it didn't fill with the contrast like it should have. They (Dr. and surgeon) want me to do colonoscopy first then if that doesn't show anything they will proceed with appendix. Dr says pain in having shouldnt be from the cysts on kidneys or ovaries so trying to find another answer. DH is still sitting for jobs though he had started including some nursing positions also. The poor man just had a nervous breakdown, he should have taken a bit of time from graduation to working. 3 years of full time school full time working only 2-3 hours of sleep at a time and my having cancer, he was entitled to a breakdown. Knew he would come through it just needed some time.
> 
> Haven't been able to keep up here too much going on and knitting helps distract from pain better than reading. Think of you all daily though and include you in my prayers.
> 
> Love and hugs


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Bonnie, for the glazed fruit recipe link.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - somehow - I missed your kitchen pictures - where are they please? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Would LOVE to come help you do your kitchen. Just would need to have time to save up some $$ for the trip! LOL
> 
> Have been keeping you in prayer to find out what is going on with your insides. Sorry you've been having pain and missing work. Continuing to think positive thoughts and prayers concerning this. Also for DH and circumstances. I agree with you that between school full time, working, and worrying about you he needs some down time. Keeping him in my prayers also Remember we are not given more than we can bear though at times it sure seems as if HE has us mixed up with someone else. I know you both will make it through this rough patch. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes...LOL....it was a cat nap! Very rested now. By the way, I don't have a knitting machine...just my two hands...and they are kind of slow but steady...LOL. Thank for the compliment on the things I've been making. I have considered opening a shop on ETSY but am concerned that since I have disability status that it would cause problems with my disability earnings and can't afford to lose that.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, the cowl is already stunning!!!! With your sewing machine and knitting machine you are just amazing. I know the cowl is probably a Christmas gift but it could sell for a lot of money, along with the gorgeous things you have been making with your sewing machine.
> Hmmmm, after the cat kept waking you up I think your nap might be a cat nap. :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - somehow - I missed your kitchen pictures - where are they please? --- sam


They're on pages 66 & 67 of 31st October's KTP Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are welcome to call me anytime! Even though my family is a little large at present it will only be youngest DD, DH and myself for Thanksgiving. I've asked newly wed DD if they would like to come for Thanksgiving either on the actual date ore afterwards that weekend but she is out of town on business and said she would talk to her DH when she returned home so I don't know if there will be more or not. Step DD and her boyfriend are going somewhere in the Caribbean for Thanksgiving. Sister goes to one of her kids home. We have dwindle down to very few at the holidays, at least if we celebrate on the actual day. Last year there were only four of us on thanksgiving (DD's boyfriend came) and Christmas we didn't celebrate until January!


RookieRetiree said:


> We're having our Thanksgiving this weekend so that the in-laws can spend next weekend with their families so I'm a little like a crazy person and not sure I'd remember how I figured it out....out of sight out of mind kind of thing. I haven't picked it up since KAP to refresh my memory.
> 
> How about I call you sometime next week...or will you be in the midst of getting ready for your holiday; I know you have quite the large family also?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had that happen a few times. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure if I told you....I don't have a cat or dog to ruin my knitting and yarn, so my dear little roomba did it for me. Left a bag on the floor with my yarn in it attached to a scarf on the night table and the roomba wound the yarn around every part it had. Broke the yarn in two places, but at least the scarf isn't damaged at all. Bad little roomba. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I LOVE mincemeat pies and also am the only one here that likes/loves them. Last year had a whole pie just for myself...LOL.


RookieRetiree said:


> This reminds me very much of using zucchini as a faux apple pie filling -- guess zucchini can be used to absorb any flavors you want them to!! Yum...I'm having to look for some mince pies today---I'm the only one in the family who likes mincemeat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you june - love the deer. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I just realized I hadn't shared any of my sister's pictures in a while so here you go!!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw where World Market stores have mini mincemeat pies so I'm headed there tomorrow...I figure I can freeze them and pop them out whenever I have a taste for them. My Mom made the official farm based mincedmeat pies and I've never had any other kind so I'm not sure I'll be satisfied with the processed filling ones. We'd have mincedmeat filled cookies, pies, crisp, etc. for several weeks in the Fall. I've been able to substitute dates, figs or golden raisins in the other desserts and have them come out as good substitutes, but I'm not so sure about mincedmeat pies---we'll see, won't we?

I'll give you a call next week after things settle down around here a little.



Gweniepooh said:


> I LOVE mincemeat pies and also am the only one here that likes/loves them. Last year had a whole pie just for myself...LOL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I can't find it either! Went to my posts and clicked on where it was listed but it isn't there....weird. Feel free to go to my Facebook page; it is posted there on my timeline. Or I'll email you pictures okay?

EDIT: Sent you an email.


thewren said:


> gwen - somehow - I missed your kitchen pictures - where are they please? --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw where World Market stores have mini mincemeat pies so I'm headed there tomorrow...I figure I can freeze them and pop them out whenever I have a taste for them. My Mom made the official farm based mincedmeat pies and I've never had any other kind so I'm not sure I'll be satisfied with the processing filling ones. We'd have mincedmeat filled cookies, pies, crisp, etc. for several weeks in the Fall. I've been able to substitute dates, figs or golden raisins in the other desserts and have them come out as good substitutes, but I'm not so sure about mincedmeat pies---we'll see, won't we?
> 
> I'll give you a call next week after things settle down around here a little.


The store made ones are a good substute in a pinch, the flavor is not the same though. I did find tiny tiny mince pies here, they were good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, so good to see you. Hope kitty gains manners soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, you will soon catch up with what has been happening. Kitty may have a urine infection, perhaps the vet can help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy dance - happy dance - like a bad penny I am back. it is so good to be back - I feel like it has been forever. I don't think I've made a complete week since the kap.
> 
> the new computer is lovely - very fast - I also have a new mouse that I am having trouble keeping up with - it's very touchy and moves across the screen before I know it.
> 
> ...


Yay!!!! Welcome back Sam!!!! You have been missed very much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I forgot I was on your site and invited several of the people there to the ktp before I realize what I was doing - wondered why there was only three pictures - where was my mind.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> June, your sisters photos are always great.
> Kathy, I'm glad you enjoyed your time at the fiber festival. Ivedont think I have the patience to spin my own yarn.
> I finished the Richochet scarf & blocked it night before last. What a great patter, Thanks, Betty, it is easy to memorize & knits up quickly. I had some alpaca yarn in my stash thst I got from China on EBay for only a couple of dollars/skein & it knit up really nice. I thnk I will definitely be using that pattern again.
> Thanks to Agnes for inspiring me to try the Braided headband, takes quite a while to knit but so worth the time.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now now. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I think that piece of behavior gets filed in the male psyche under " Keep'em guessing!!'', Gwen.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

woo hoo dandylion - welcome back - it has been a while - it is so good to see you - hope you stick around for a long time now that you are back. --- sam



dandylion said:


> This looks like a great salad, and it will be interesting to look at the site & learn about a new-to-me spice, etc. thanks.
> 
> Here I am late again I thanked everyone who welcomed me back but it was at the end of last week's party. This week looks equally as interesting, so far.
> Gotta get back to reading. See ya! Sue


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think that was on the news the other night aran - such a tragedy - sending mounds of healing energy Candice's way. hope she is soon healed. the psych part might take a while. --- sam



Aran said:


> I feel like I'm forever coming here with prayer requests, but I have another one. My friend Candice Milligan, who is a transwoman, was attacked in broad daylight in downtown Toledo, OH on Monday. She was just walking down the street when 3 men accosted her. They called her a bunch of nasty names & then punched her in the face & beat her up. They robbed her, too. She ended up in the hospital & had to have a couple of surgeries. Her jaws are now wired shut, she has about 10 staples in her head & lost some teeth & is bruised, but she's still alive & is out of the hospital.
> 
> I went to a community meeting yesterday to discuss what happened to her, and we had some good conversations. Candice even came. I gave her a hug but told her I wouldn't squeeze too hard.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad you are back, Sam. You are a lucky charm, not a bad penny!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I may check with one of my sisters and one of my sister-in-laws...they're the only two out of the 60+ or so of us that may still make their own minced meat.



NanaCaren said:


> The store made ones are a good substute in a pinch, the flavor is not the same though. I did find tiny tiny mince pies here, they were good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never even heard of it. Is it something you buy in the grocery store?


I get mine from a local orchard. It runs about $20 a quart for concentrate. I mix about 2 T with about 5-6 oz of water a day. I was told it would take 2 months to notice a difference but I could tell in a few weeks. I don't know if you can get it local in GA or not.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's a good idea about the rheumatologist if he has any cancellations. I will try and remember to give him a call tomorrow and request that. Crossing my fingers. I usually tolerate the pain fairly well but the knee has started to interfere with my being able to sleep. And when I'm tired I think I am more bothered by the aching. I'm concerned that the replacement is wearing out. It has been close to 13 years since first put in and they told me it would have to be replaced most likely between 12-15 years. THAT I am not looking forward to.


Remember that you have been up and down the ladder a lot in the last week with all your painting. I am sure that has agravated things. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am very tired this evening so just want to wish Pearlone's DH a safe and successful surgery. Gwen...glad you and Marianne had a wonderful visit. Can't wait to see your fairisle knitting. I have not heard how Bella's surgery has gone today. I will check in with the family tomorrow. Tonight, the boys and I went to dinner. Matthew always takes his portfolio everywhere we go. He worked on the 3rd cat and it is coming along nicely. He is thinking of having this cat's paw crossing over the frame line that he has drawn. I told him to go for it, but he wants me to ask the person who requested the picture.
> 
> As I am nodding off while reading, I am heading off to get some sleep.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your hip is pain free! Go get some rest. We will be happy to hear from you when you are rested.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Grrrrrr, I haven't been receiving notices so I am now on a backwards catch up :thumbdown:


Sounds like what I had a few weeks ago. Go into your profile and see if everything is checked that you want notified for.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from GA. Praying for Bella and her family along with any others in need. Have a fire going this morning to knock off the chill. Up early due to silly cat. He kept climbing up on my hip and it hurt so I'd push him off; back up he'd climb. Finally gave in and just got up. Can see a nap in the future today.
> 
> *Pacer* here is the fair isle cowl I'm working on. I'm only on row 12 out of 58. The floral row (green & pink) repeats 4 more times then again the ribbing. Really enjoying doing it. I've also created a pattern on the chartmaker at TricksyKnitter.com
> and _think_ I've figured out how to determine the number of stitches needed to cast on for another cowl with it on it. Of course that attempt is on the back burner for now.
> ...


Sorry to hear you're still hurting. Silly kitty. Your cowl is very pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from a lovely holiday into UK. Sitting here having a bite to eat before heading across the road to Camden Market.


Beautiful ladies! Give each other hugs for us please! Miss you all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Camden Lock.
> 
> just found this lot.....


How fun!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sent her a PM several days ago when I was asking about the minions hats but it has not been read.


Melody hasn't posted on facebook for almost 2 wks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No the cold doesn't help one tiny bit....I'll be okay though. Vented the other day here most likely because I was very tired and hurting. That combination is not a good one for me. Tolerance drops to the floor at such times. I gt ashamed of myself for letting it get to me when I think of others suffering from much worse....i.e. little Bella...and her being so young. But one thing about KTP is the acceptance and love/well wishes you get here. Boosts me right up. Thanks to all.


That's what we are all here for Gwen. And you very seldom complain!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps our cider has a strong alcoholic content!


So does ours if we let it go "hard"!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! It's snowing like crazy!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes...LOL....it was a cat nap! Very rested now. By the way, I don't have a knitting machine...just my two hands...and they are kind of slow but steady...LOL. Thank for the compliment on the things I've been making. I have considered opening a shop on ETSY but am concerned that since I have disability status that it would cause problems with my disability earnings and can't afford to lose that.


Check with your tax advisor or SS and find out how much you are allowed to make before you have a problem. You can always have an empty shop for awhile if need be.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Got home a while ago from a great day in London with PurpleFi, London Girl, Caren and Amy. We had such a fun time. Met up at Waterloo station and went for a coffee first and then to I Knit London where we were very restrained I thought. I got out with only three balls of yarn and the others had a few bits and pieces. Then on to Camden Lock for lunch and a wander round Camden Market after. Met the Mad Hatters Tea Party on the way and of course had to get a picture! Got the train back home and I'm now getting ready for the last day at work for a while, tomorrow. Won't be long before I'm in bed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wow! It's snowing like crazy!!!!!


. It's not snowing as hard now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for the first time ever I got a warning message concerning knitting paradise - I know some of you have had trouble with it but I never have. interesting. I'll wait and see if I get another one. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a yummy lunch I agree. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you everyone for your good wishes for little Ylea, I have passed them on to the family.
> 
> The poppies were a great success and we got some lovely comments. They are now on display in our parish church until Advent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes...LOL....it was a cat nap! Very rested now. By the way, I don't have a knitting machine...just my two hands...and they are kind of slow but steady...LOL. Thank for the compliment on the things I've been making. I have considered opening a shop on ETSY but am concerned that since I have disability status that it would cause problems with my disability earnings and can't afford to lose that.


That is so funny, I know you don't have a knitting machine, but typed it. Where was my mind. I would definitely check to see how much money you are allowed to earn a year and still keep your disability status.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture purplefi - nice looking family. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just been for a swim and returned home to the latet photos from France.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You guys are making me thirsty for the pear cider we had in the UK....but we found some locally that's turning out pretty good.



tami_ohio said:


> So does ours if we let it go "hard"!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Re:


thewren said:


> I've had that happen a few times. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Re: Roomba and yarn damage.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from GA. Praying for Bella and her family along with any others in need. Have a fire going this morning to knock off the chill. Up early due to silly cat. He kept climbing up on my hip and it hurt so I'd push him off; back up he'd climb. Finally gave in and just got up. Can see a nap in the future today.
> 
> *Pacer* here is the fair isle cowl I'm working on. I'm only on row 12 out of 58. The floral row (green & pink) repeats 4 more times then again the ribbing. Really enjoying doing it. I've also created a pattern on the chartmaker at TricksyKnitter.com
> and _think_ I've figured out how to determine the number of stitches needed to cast on for another cowl with it on it. Of course that attempt is on the back burner for now.
> ...


The cowl is looking beautiful. What kind of ribbing did you do to prevent it from rolling on you? Still waiting to hear how Bella is doing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cute little girl - hope the surgery goes well. --- sam



pacer said:


> I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday. I have requested to be texted on Wednesday to let me know how it goes and how she is doing. Also, I am on standby to pick up some of their other children on Wednesday evening and bring them back home if needed. Please keep this little girl in your prayers as she will need to be in ICU for a few days after surgery. I will attempt to share a picture of her from Halloween evening. I waited to get permission from the family before sharing her picture with our group.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I get mine from a local orchard. It runs about $20 a quart for concentrate. I mix about 2 T with about 5-6 oz of water a day. I was told it would take 2 months to notice a difference but I could tell in a few weeks. I don't know if you can get it local in GA or not.


My 96 yr. old aunt says it made a difference for her too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Got home a while ago from a great day in London with PurpleFi, London Girl, Caren and Amy. We had such a fun time. Met up at Waterloo station and went for a coffee first and then to I Knit London where we were very restrained I thought. I got out with only three balls of yarn and the others had a few bits and pieces. Then on to Camden Lock for lunch and a wander round Camden Market after. Met the Mad Hatters Tea Party on the way and of course had to get a picture! Got the train back home and I'm now getting ready for the last day at work for a while, tomorrow. Won't be long before I'm in bed.


Sounds so wonderful. So that was you with the long brown hair. So glad you got to meet up with everyone!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> for the first time ever I got a warning message concerning knitting paradise - I know some of you have had trouble with it but I never have. interesting. I'll wait and see if I get another one. --- sam


Was your warning because you were welcoming all these women to the Tea Party on another site when you were looking at Bonnie's post? Some lady may have thought something other than what you were posting about. Too cute Sam and totally innocent.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Enjoyed the pictures of the Mad Hatter's Tea Party. Glad you are having a lot of fun.

Sam...So glad that you enjoyed the soup. It can be quite filling and so easy to make. I made the potato soup and cooked up cut up bacon to put into it. It was delicious. We have certainly missed you while you were away. 

It is very cold and snowy here. We are under an advisory until 4 PM tomorrow calling for 3-12 inches of snow. Matthew and I went for a 20 minutes walk in this crazy snow. Bonding time for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Potato soup....my go to soup when the weather turns cold. DH just informed me that it's snowing outside (I'm in my Lady Cave downstairs) so I guess it's time to make some potato soup.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> for the first time ever I got a warning message concerning knitting paradise - I know some of you have had trouble with it but I never have. interesting. I'll wait and see if I get another one. --- sam


What kind of warning message?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good thing Maya and I had 45 minute walk early. The wind is howling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.rhodesbread.com/recipes/view/1613

One of my greatest joys is getting to taste test the food ahead of time before serving to my guests this weekend.

This is a family favorite treat and was one of the most challenging items when I had the old oven...It came to a point where I could never get the inside done without the top being almost burnt...but not any more since the new oven....I turned out two wonderful monkey bread loaves using this recipe---I like to use the two loaf pans instead of the bundt pan because then I can do one with pecans and one without. I just pulled a little piece off of one loaf and it turned out perfectly...I'm so happy!!!

I also used the probe thermometer and took the loaves out when the probe reached 190F degrees...so I know the inside is done!!

Counting my blessings (and definitely not the calories) tonight.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> . It's not snowing as hard now.


Love the snow as long as it's in pictures and anywhere but here!!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good thing Maya and I had 45 minute walk early. The wind is howling.


I just saw a weather map of the USA and there were almost no places outside of the frigid air and snow storm zone---just one very huge blue storm pattern.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is very wet and windy here tonight. The railway line which was closed for two months last year when it collapsed totally due to storms was closed again for a while due to some damage. Let's hope the weather calms down soon as I am going to London in the next couple of weeks. All stay safe, all requesting them are in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw where World Market stores have mini mincemeat pies so I'm headed there tomorrow...I figure I can freeze them and pop them out whenever I have a taste for them. My Mom made the official farm based mincedmeat pies and I've never had any other kind so I'm not sure I'll be satisfied with the processed filling ones. We'd have mincedmeat filled cookies, pies, crisp, etc. for several weeks in the Fall. I've been able to substitute dates, figs or golden raisins in the other desserts and have them come out as good substitutes, but I'm not so sure about mincedmeat pies---we'll see, won't we?
> 
> I'll give you a call next week after things settle down around here a little.


I'm fussy, I don't like store bought mincemeat. Compared to my homemade green tomatoe mincemeat it has no flavor and doesn't have near as much fruit. I don't make pies, just tarts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I forgot I was on your site and invited several of the people there to the ktp before I realize what I was doing - wondered why there was only three pictures - where was my mind.
> 
> sam


:lol: Oh, well, maybe they will come visit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> . It's not snowing as hard now.


I can't believe how many leaves are still on the trees. Do they stay all winter?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> for the first time ever I got a warning message concerning knitting paradise - I know some of you have had trouble with it but I never have. interesting. I'll wait and see if I get another one. --- sam


What kind of warning? I've never got one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like a great recipe. I have never made sweet monkey bread but make a Parmesan-Garlic one that is really good.



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.rhodesbread.com/recipes/view/1613
> 
> One of my greatest joys is getting to taste test the food ahead of time before serving to my guests this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> It is very wet and windy here tonight. The railway line which was closed for two months last year when it collapsed totally due to storms was closed again for a while due to some damage. Let's hope the weather calms down soon as I am going to London in the next couple of weeks. All stay safe, all requesting them are in my prayers.


Did the sale go through on your house yet?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did the sale go through on your house yet?


No more news about the house. Chris is getting in touch with the agent and solicitor this week to see what is happening. So at the moment I am hoping but still not sure that I will be able to move soon. I am due to go to view some places next week hopefully . Thanks for asking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Enjoyed the pictures of the Mad Hatter's Tea Party. Glad you are having a lot of fun.
> 
> Sam...So glad that you enjoyed the soup. It can be quite filling and so easy to make. I made the potato soup and cooked up cut up bacon to put into it. It was delicious. We have certainly missed you while you were away.
> 
> It is very cold and snowy here. We are under an advisory until 4 PM tomorrow calling for 3-12 inches of snow. Matthew and I went for a 20 minutes walk in this crazy snow. Bonding time for sure.


Stay warm and safe. All this bitter cold is finally here in the NE. Brrrrrr. Just made a quick run to the grocery store and it wasn't windy thank goodness, just really cold and I think it is still warm compared to what some of you have been having south of us. Had a dusting of snow but nothing stayed on the ground at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.rhodesbread.com/recipes/view/1613
> 
> One of my greatest joys is getting to taste test the food ahead of time before serving to my guests this weekend.
> 
> ...


A whole new experience this year after having a stove that didn't work. You will have so much fun and it sounds like success with the bread. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> It is very wet and windy here tonight. The railway line which was closed for two months last year when it collapsed totally due to storms was closed again for a while due to some damage. Let's hope the weather calms down soon as I am going to London in the next couple of weeks. All stay safe, all requesting them are in my prayers.


Oh no, I remember that storm and it did so much damage. Sure hope they get it fixed for your trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> No more news about the house. Chris is getting in touch with the agent and solicitor this week to see what is happening. So at the moment I am hoping but still not sure that I will be able to move soon. I am due to go to view some places next week hopefully . Thanks for asking.


That's torture to have t go through selling a house so long. Hope something happens for you soon.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in, I'm just about frozen! My neighbor called, would I like some pots & trays for starting plants as she was throwing them out rather than move them. OMG, more than I will use in my lifetime. While I was putting them in the garden shed I also dug out an old window I had taken out of one of our old buildings. I have taken some before, sanded off the paint, stained them & put mirror in place of the glass. I'm going to do this one for my son for Christmas, he will need things to decorate his walls & this would be good in the entry.
> 
> Like this idea mind if i steal it?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from GA. Praying for Bella and her family along with any others in need. Have a fire going this morning to knock off the chill. Up early due to silly cat. He kept climbing up on my hip and it hurt so I'd push him off; back up he'd climb. Finally gave in and just got up. Can see a nap in the future today.
> 
> *Pacer* here is the fair isle cowl I'm working on. I'm only on row 12 out of 58. The floral row (green & pink) repeats 4 more times then again the ribbing. Really enjoying doing it. I've also created a pattern on the chartmaker at TricksyKnitter.com
> and _think_ I've figured out how to determine the number of stitches needed to cast on for another cowl with it on it. Of course that attempt is on the back burner for now.
> ...


This is lovely Gwen, what is the name of the pattern?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll bet the parmesan-garlic one would be great with lasagna, etc. I'll try that sometime soon...yummy.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great recipe. I have never made sweet monkey bread but make a Parmesan-Garlic one that is really good.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, love the knitting. The colors are really great together.
Love the pictures .
Started knitting a pink cowl for my friend from work who is a breast cancer survivor, I think the pink is going to be to pink. It is nice and soft but maybe to shocking pink. Might have to look through my yarn and see if I have a pink that maybe is toned down a bit. 
Sam, have to agree, when our cats would do that we found out it was an infection and the vet said that she would do it to get our attention to help her.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stay warm and safe. All this bitter cold is finally here in the NE. Brrrrrr. Just made a quick run to the grocery store and it wasn't windy thank goodness, just really cold and I think it is still warm compared to what some of you have been having south of us. Had a dusting of snow but nothing stayed on the ground at all.


I am so glad to read that you are feeling better and that the treatments are making you stronger. Good news is so wonderful to hear, and the nice thing about this group is we can vent and complain and rejoice with others.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in, I'm just about frozen! My neighbor called, would I like some pots & trays for starting plants as she was throwing them out rather than move them. OMG, more than I will use in my lifetime. While I was putting them in the garden shed I also dug out an old window I had taken out of one of our old buildings. I have taken some before, sanded off the paint, stained them & put mirror in place of the glass. I'm going to do this one for my son for Christmas, he will need things to decorate his walls & this would be good in the entry.
> 
> 
> Puplover said:
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> No more news about the house. Chris is getting in touch with the agent and solicitor this week to see what is happening. So at the moment I am hoping but still not sure that I will be able to move soon. I am due to go to view some places next week hopefully . Thanks for asking.


Fingers cross the sale goes through.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll bet the parmesan-garlic one would be great with lasagna, etc. I'll try that sometime soon...yummy.


Yes, it's great with that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I may check with one of my sisters and one of my sister-in-laws...they're the only two out of the 60+ or so of us that may still make their own minced meat.


Green tomato mincemeat is pretty good, Elishia made some a few years back. Remind me to get the reciept when I am back in the states.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet London. The hotel is buzzing with life much later in the day than usual, everyone is wanting wifi to download apps. I would have had them already downloaded before arriving. Most are asking everyone to stop using the Internet so the stuff they want will download faster. 

Today's coffee and the stuff we didn't buy yesterday.  

Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet London. The hotel is buzzing with life much later in the day than usual, everyone is wanting wifi to download apps. I would have had them already downloaded before arriving. Most are asking everyone to stop using the Internet so the stuff they want will download faster.
> 
> Today's coffee and the stuff we didn't buy yesterday.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to all.


Sorry about our rainy weather in London. It's sunny here in Guernsey at present but we had a rough night. 
.....if you didn't BUY all that stuff were you on a shoplifting spree?? :shock: :XD: :XD: 
It's a bit much of people to expect others not to use the wifi so they can! I would expect a few grumbles but not a request not to use it! Oh well, it takes all sorts....
Sending you some of our mild sunshine; hope it arrives soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi folks! Just a quick leap onto here before I go away for the weekend with the girls I used to work with. This is a 2 day holiday in this neck of the woods & we have gone away for about 10 years now. We often go abroad, but this time (due to a fall out between 2 of our party after one became the other's boss, but that's another story which, thankfully, has been reasonably resolved!) we were late booking so we are staying in Scotland and going to a lodge in Perthshire. Should be relaxing (although it has to include shopping too!) with nice meals out too. I'll be back on Sunday, so TTYL in the new KTP.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful time....it's always tough when the work relationships disrupt the personal ones. I have a good friend where she ended up being my boss...it did take awhile to work out all the kinks.



KateB said:


> Hi folks! Just a quick leap onto here before I go away for the weekend with the girls I used to work with. This is a 2 day holiday in this neck of the woods & we have gone away for about 10 years now. We often go abroad, but this time (due to a fall out between 2 of our party after one became the other's boss, but that's another story which, thankfully, has been reasonably resolved!) we were late booking so we are staying in Scotland and going to a lodge in Perthshire. Should be relaxing (although it has to include shopping too!) with nice meals out too. I'll be back on Sunday, so TTYL in the new KTP.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Camden Lock.
> 
> just found this lot.....


Oh wow! A mad hatters tea party, you lucky things.  

I am SOOOOOO far behind, am just reading the last couple of pages only.

I just havent had much chance to join in lately. Serena was better and now has a cold again, but she will be fine. DD hasnt been well (doesnt look after herself) she has VERY low iron and is terribly pale and now she had to go to doc again with bad pains. She is to have an ultrasound on Monday.... question mark gall stones, which wouldnt surprise me as she eats appalingly. Anyway life goes on and the days are zooming by too fast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No the cold doesn't help one tiny bit....I'll be okay though. Vented the other day here most likely because I was very tired and hurting. That combination is not a good one for me. Tolerance drops to the floor at such times. I gt ashamed of myself for letting it get to me when I think of others suffering from much worse....i.e. little Bella...and her being so young. But one thing about KTP is the acceptance and love/well wishes you get here. Boosts me right up. Thanks to all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

HUGS to everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I'm still here - have been reading - went back four or five weeks and did some skimming - looking at pictures - trying to pick up some stuff I have missed. wow - what a lot has gone on - I knew I was missing a lot and I was most unhappy.
> 
> Yay! Great to have you back Sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw a weather map of the USA and there were almost no places outside of the frigid air and snow storm zone---just one very huge blue storm pattern.


 :shock: BRR ! Too cold for me. But I do love seeing photos of it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren, of course you didn't buy anything. The items just appeared and you kindly gave them a home. Carry on having a good time.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> NanaCaren, of course you didn't buy anything. The items just appeared and you kindly gave them a home. Carry on having a good time.


My comments ARE meant to be a joke - about the things Caren didn't buy - hope it didn't cause offence.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet London. The hotel is buzzing with life much later in the day than usual, everyone is wanting wifi to download apps. I would have had them already downloaded before arriving. Most are asking everyone to stop using the Internet so the stuff they want will download faster.
> 
> Today's coffee and the stuff we didn't buy yesterday.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to all.


Lovely breakfast and I love the things you didn't buy!!!
:XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB have a lovely weekend :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw a weather map of the USA and there were almost no places outside of the frigid air and snow storm zone---just one very huge blue storm pattern.


Thank goodness, the snow is missing coastal VA! But we're getting the cold weather...well, cold for us in the middle of Nov.
Our usual highs are in the mid 60s..not for the next week. More like mid 40s. BRRRRR!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet London. The hotel is buzzing with life much later in the day than usual, everyone is wanting wifi to download apps. I would have had them already downloaded before arriving. Most are asking everyone to stop using the Internet so the stuff they want will download faster.
> 
> Today's coffee and the stuff we didn't buy yesterday.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to all.


Good morning, Caren, from a cold but dry VA!! Love those English breakfasts! Are these items you bought before yesterday so you could say you didn't buy them yesterday! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow! A mad hatters tea party, you lucky things.
> 
> I am SOOOOOO far behind, am just reading the last couple of pages only.
> 
> I just havent had much chance to join in lately. Serena was better and now has a cold again, but she will be fine. DD hasnt been well (doesnt look after herself) she has VERY low iron and is terribly pale and now she had to go to doc again with bad pains. She is to have an ultrasound on Monday.... question mark gall stones, which wouldnt surprise me as she eats appalingly. Anyway life goes on and the days are zooming by too fast.


Praying for good health for both of your girls!
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet London. T
> 
> Beautiful "stuff!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Pacer *
The pattern ribbing is as follows:
Rnd 1: P2, K2 with CC3. P2 with MC
Rnd 2: P2 with MC K2 with C3
repeat rnd 2, 8 times

It does roll a tiny bit but of course haven't blocked it yet.



pacer said:


> The cowl is looking beautiful. What kind of ribbing did you do to prevent it from rolling on you? Still waiting to hear how Bella is doing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Puplover* Re: the cowl pattern.....It is from a book titled I Can't Believe I'm Fair Isle Knitting by Sheila G. Joynes. The pattern's title is Garden Cowl. The book is published by Leisure Arts and was gifted to me.


Pup lover said:


> This is lovely Gwen, what is the name of the pattern?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gottastch...Still don't have my mind around the provisional stitches, yet I did do it in a class at a fiber festival. Need to remove that brick wall in my brain. :roll:


Hahaha, no worries, Daralene. It took me a while too. I use a provisional cast-on (I like a crocheted cast-on...easy to remove) so I don't have a seam when putting together the two ends of the scarf. I unravel the provisional cast-on and then the stitches that remain are "live" so I can easily graft them together with the stitches that are on my needle for a seamless join. I can make quite a mess of this but if I take my time and go slowly, it really does go okay


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hahaha, no worries, Daralene. It took me a while too. I use a provisional cast-on (I like a crocheted cast-on...easy to remove) so I don't have a seam when putting together the two ends of the scarf. I unravel the provisional cast-on and then the stitches that remain are "live" so I can easily graft them together with the stitches that are on my needle for a seamless join. I can make quite a mess of this but if I take my time and go slowly, it really does go okay


I have a terrible time with grafting, my mind seems to have that brick wall Daralene was talking about. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have a great weekend with your family.
We used to eat brown bean & wieners on toast but my DH won't eat it so haven't had that for years. Somehow wieners taste better when cooked in the beans, I think.


machriste said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a very wet London. T
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a terrible time with grafting, my mind seems to have that brick wall Daralene was talking about. :roll:


I have to look up how to do it every time--it just doesn't "stick" in my brain, either! :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hahaha, no worries, Daralene. It took me a while too. I use a provisional cast-on (I like a crocheted cast-on...easy to remove) so I don't have a seam when putting together the two ends of the scarf. I unravel the provisional cast-on and then the stitches that remain are "live" so I can easily graft them together with the stitches that are on my needle for a seamless join. I can make quite a mess of this but if I take my time and go slowly, it really does go okay


There are some very good grafting tutorials on Craftsy...following different patterns to match up on the join.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, I'm glad you are having a great vacation. Are you on your way home soon? I thought you has said this was a short holiday but seems you have been there a while.
Kate, have a great weekend with your friends.

I was going to meet my friend in Lloydminster today but she called last night to cancel. She had taken her dad to Edmonton to have a small cancer removed from his top lip on Wed. He ended up having a 9 hr surgery removing his entire upper lip, some of his gums & some of his face. Then yesterday another 9 hrs of reconstruction so she is still in the city. The doctor has assured them he got all the cancer & she says it is really amazing how well they have restructured his face. I sure hope he will be OK. He is 76 but very well & active otherwise.
I have a list of other errants to run so have to decided to run into Lloyd anyway, maybe I'll even do a quick run through the craft show, always nice to see what others are doing.
I was going to drop off my window to get the mirror in it but DH says I need to sand more, I did sand alot but he says it couod be better. He had a different sander tucked away in the shop so I guess I will have a go with that insead of the little thing I used. I think the window has some crack filler that is down deep but DH disagrees with me so will have to see how it goes.
Well, better get off here. Have a great day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was going to meet my friend in Lloydminster today but she called last night to cancel. She had taken her dad to Edmonton to have a small cancer removed from his top lip on Wed. He ended up having a 9 hr surgery removing his entire upper lip, some of his gums & some of his face.


The poor man. Prayers for him.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, I'm glad you are having a great vacation. Are you on your way home soon? I thought you has said this was a short holiday but seems you have been there a while.
> Kate, have a great weekend with your friends.
> 
> I was going to meet my friend in Lloydminster today but she called last night to cancel. She had taken her dad to Edmonton to have a small cancer removed from his top lip on Wed. He ended up having a 9 hr surgery removing his entire upper lip, some of his gums & some of his face. Then yesterday another 9 hrs of reconstruction so she is still in the city. The doctor has assured them he got all the cancer & she says it is really amazing how well they have restructured his face. I sure hope he will be OK. He is 76 but very well & active otherwise.
> ...


Praying for your friends dad. I'm glad the reconstruction went well. Stay safe driving.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, praying for friend's dad.
Kate, have a wonderful weekend.
Working on light blue socks in lace type pAttern. But looking at cowl will dig out fair isle hat I started.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

We have about 5 or 6 inches of snow here and it's finally settled down and the sun is out and melting it. Iaam still trying to catch up. 
I see Serena has gotten a second cold, but will be ok. I'm sorry to hear about her Mom though, I hope she will be well soon. 
Caren the breakfasts sure would hold me for a wile! I'm glad you're having a good time meeting some KPers.
I have to head out to get my oil changed and buy dog, cat, and goat food so I better get going or there'll be lots of noise tonight at supper time. I'll read more later. lots of (((hugs))) nittergma


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is nice having someone else in the house- even if she is busy with her Sudoku- the weather has impacted rather on what we have been able to do, though!


Sometimes just quiet relaxation with a friend is a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from GA. Praying for Bella and her family along with any others in need. Have a fire going this morning to knock off the chill. Up early due to silly cat. He kept climbing up on my hip and it hurt so I'd push him off; back up he'd climb. Finally gave in and just got up. Can see a nap in the future today.
> 
> *Pacer* here is the fair isle cowl I'm working on. I'm only on row 12 out of 58. The floral row (green & pink) repeats 4 more times then again the ribbing. Really enjoying doing it. I've also created a pattern on the chartmaker at TricksyKnitter.com
> and _think_ I've figured out how to determine the number of stitches needed to cast on for another cowl with it on it. Of course that attempt is on the back burner for now.
> ...


That looks great Gwen. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from a lovely holiday into UK. Sitting here having a bite to eat before heading across the road to Camden Market.


Lovely looking group of ladies out on the town.  
I bet you all had a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Camden Lock.
> 
> just found this lot.....


Now that just looks like too much fun. lolol. 
You can tell Caren is from colder climes, she's the only one not bundled up. LOL!
Looking good ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We had a smattering of snow last night, enough to make everything white, but it won't last too long, we're supposed to warm up a bit in a day or two, poor Kerry will enjoy a thaw out. lol
We are off in just a bit, so I guess I won't get caught up until later, so have a great day everyone, prayers, good wishes, and positive energies to everyone who wants or needs them. 
Lots of love and giant hugs, see you all later. 
Kaye Jo


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet London. The hotel is buzzing with life much later in the day than usual, everyone is wanting wifi to download apps. I would have had them already downloaded before arriving. Most are asking everyone to stop using the Internet so the stuff they want will download faster.
> 
> Today's coffee and the stuff we didn't buy yesterday.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to all.


I knew you didn't buy much! Breakfast looks good! Hope you have had a good final day. Have a safe journey home tomorrow. Hope to see you here again soon. xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnnie...prayers for your friend's dad. Thank goodness they got it all and the reconstruction was successful. 

Off to knit on the cowl a bit. Would love to get it finished today. TTYL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, I'm glad you are having a great vacation. Are you on your way home soon? I thought you has said this was a short holiday but seems you have been there a while.
> Kate, have a great weekend with your friends.
> 
> I was going to meet my friend in Lloydminster today but she called last night to cancel. She had taken her dad to Edmonton to have a small cancer removed from his top lip on Wed. He ended up having a 9 hr surgery removing his entire upper lip, some of his gums & some of his face. Then yesterday another 9 hrs of reconstruction so she is still in the city. The doctor has assured them he got all the cancer & she says it is really amazing how well they have restructured his face. I sure hope he will be OK. He is 76 but very well & active otherwise.
> ...


That sounds like a lot of surgery and reconstruction. Let's hope the surgeon has got all the cancer and it will all have been worthwhile and he makes a good recovery.


----------



## allykat1198 (Nov 14, 2013)

TNS said:


> Sorry about our rainy weather in London. It's sunny here in Guernsey at present but we had a rough night.
> .....if you didn't BUY all that stuff were you on a shoplifting spree?? :shock: :XD: :XD:
> It's a bit much of people to expect others not to use the wifi so they can! I would expect a few grumbles but not a request not to use it! Oh well, it takes all sorts....
> Sending you some of our mild sunshine; hope it arrives soon.


No..no 5 finger discounts this day. Though it would have helped keep the wallet full. Would have been lots of questions at customs too. 😊


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sorry about our rainy weather in London. It's sunny here in Guernsey at present but we had a rough night.
> .....if you didn't BUY all that stuff were you on a shoplifting spree?? :shock: :XD: :XD:
> It's a bit much of people to expect others not to use the wifi so they can! I would expect a few grumbles but not a request not to use it! Oh well, it takes all sorts....
> Sending you some of our mild sunshine; hope it arrives soon.


Love it :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> NanaCaren, of course you didn't buy anything. The items just appeared and you kindly gave them a home. Carry on having a good time.


No no no I didn't buy anything I just gave the items to Amy and she paid :mrgreen: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> My comments ARE meant to be a joke - about the things Caren didn't buy - hope it didn't cause offence.


No hard feeling here at all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely looking group of ladies out on the town.
> I bet you all had a great time. :thumbup:


We had a great time, it went entirely too fast. There is always next time though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I knew you didn't buy much! Breakfast looks good! Hope you have had a good final day. Have a safe journey home tomorrow. Hope to see you here again soon. xx


Oh I have bought way too much while here. We have been out again today. :roll: :shock: thank you. I plan oncoming back just not sure when right now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren, from a cold but dry VA!! Love those English breakfasts! Are these items you bought before yesterday so you could say you didn't buy them yesterday! LOL!!
> Junek


Oh no those were all yesterday's buys. Umm you would not believe the ones we bought prior to yesterday and the ones we bought today. :XD: :XD: :XD: we arrived with NO checked bags. We are returning with threechecked bags. But our defense there are some souvenirs for a few Pepole. :lol: :XD:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry to have been absent all week. I am just about to make an attempt on the 65 pages that I have missed! No real crises for me, just an accumulation of minor matters that have rather taken over - providing taxi services for a couple of routine hospital visits, a daughter involved in a minor RTA - not her fault and only real damage to vehicle - shopping for granddaughter's birthday - the first to become a teenager - and now, a last minute request to host the birthday party for said teenager, on Sunday and for around 20 people.

I had an enjoyable visit last Saturday to the Crafts for Christmas show, but as usual, I allowed myself to be persuaded into inappropriate purchases and have spent far too much time since in researching ways in which I can use the things I brought back. I always prefer to shop alone, but my daughter sees shopping as a social occasion. To be fair, she did pay for most of the purchases, but now, I need to produce finished articles that will meet her expectations.

Time to go back and read what has been happening to everyone else this week. Maybe I will manage to catch up before the launch of the next TP - but probably not!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I have bought way too much while here. We have been out again today. :roll: :shock: thank you. I plan oncoming back just not sure when right now.


Hope to see you when you do come back. 
You need to have checked bags when you return or customs get suspicious!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Crafts for Christmas is a show I once attended. Glad to hear you enjoyed it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just catching up quickly before heading out to a meeting. I left home at 3:30 this morning to go to work. Had to clear about 4 inches of snow off of my car and then drive much slower to work as the roads were quite slick. After working 10 hours, I had to clear another 4 inches of snow off of my car. Stopped to get prescriptions and then had about 20 minutes to use before leaving for my meeting. Have a warm and wonderful evening or day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> I am so glad to read that you are feeling better and that the treatments are making you stronger. Good news is so wonderful to hear, and the nice thing about this group is we can vent and complain and rejoice with others.


Thanks Spider. I am so thankful. I really have worked hard with research and changing things and don't think I could have done it without my DH's cooperation. He's been amazing.

I wish everyone Healing Wishes. How are you doing after that fall off the ladder? Think I have that right, but there are so many of us I may be confused. Seems to me you had a fall at work and not long after that Gwen's daughter took a bad fall too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet London. The hotel is buzzing with life much later in the day than usual, everyone is wanting wifi to download apps. I would have had them already downloaded before arriving. Most are asking everyone to stop using the Internet so the stuff they want will download faster.
> 
> Today's coffee and the stuff we didn't buy yesterday.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to all.


Wow, I think Christmas came early for you Caren and it is much needed and deserved. I'm so happy you are having such a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hi folks! Just a quick leap onto here before I go away for the weekend with the girls I used to work with. This is a 2 day holiday in this neck of the woods & we have gone away for about 10 years now. We often go abroad, but this time (due to a fall out between 2 of our party after one became the other's boss, but that's another story which, thankfully, has been reasonably resolved!) we were late booking so we are staying in Scotland and going to a lodge in Perthshire. Should be relaxing (although it has to include shopping too!) with nice meals out too. I'll be back on Sunday, so TTYL in the new KTP.


I remember your yearly outings. Thank goodness the 2 resolved their differences. I think you will all have fun no matter where you are. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow! A mad hatters tea party, you lucky things.
> 
> I am SOOOOOO far behind, am just reading the last couple of pages only.
> 
> I just havent had much chance to join in lately. Serena was better and now has a cold again, but she will be fine. DD hasnt been well (doesnt look after herself) she has VERY low iron and is terribly pale and now she had to go to doc again with bad pains. She is to have an ultrasound on Monday.... question mark gall stones, which wouldnt surprise me as she eats appalingly. Anyway life goes on and the days are zooming by too fast.


Awwww Sorry Serena has a cold again and do hope DD will soon feel better. Seems she just had 9 months of feeling awful. She must be related to the Princess. Now to still feel awful is no fun at all. Healing wishes and hopefully some answers soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> My comments ARE meant to be a joke - about the things Caren didn't buy - hope it didn't cause offence.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
I thought it was a brilliant remark and got a good laugh and thought how witty you must be and such fun to be around for sure. I imagine all were laughing. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a very wet London. T
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hahaha, no worries, Daralene. It took me a while too. I use a provisional cast-on (I like a crocheted cast-on...easy to remove) so I don't have a seam when putting together the two ends of the scarf. I unravel the provisional cast-on and then the stitches that remain are "live" so I can easily graft them together with the stitches that are on my needle for a seamless join. I can make quite a mess of this but if I take my time and go slowly, it really does go okay


 :shock: I'm really getting it now. Of course I would need a tutorial to help with the grafting. I think that Eliz. Zimmerman's daughter shows this on one of their DVD's. I'll have to see if I can find it. A great technique for so many situations. We used it when making this purse, and doing the 2 colors but it has been about 3 yrs. since I did this and I really didn't understand what I was doing then, I just did the monkey see, monkey do. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a terrible time with grafting, my mind seems to have that brick wall Daralene was talking about. :roll:


I knew we were related.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have to look up how to do it every time--it just doesn't "stick" in my brain, either! :roll:


Wow, I am in very good company.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are some very good grafting tutorials on Craftsy...following different patterns to match up on the join.


Thanks for the tip. You are the BEST!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Praying for your friends dad. I'm glad the reconstruction went well. Stay safe driving.
> Junek


Echo this-- poor man and his family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, I'm glad you are having a great vacation. Are you on your way home soon? I thought you has said this was a short holiday but seems you have been there a while.
> Kate, have a great weekend with your friends.
> 
> I was going to meet my friend in Lloydminster today but she called last night to cancel. She had taken her dad to Edmonton to have a small cancer removed from his top lip on Wed. He ended up having a 9 hr surgery removing his entire upper lip, some of his gums & some of his face. Then yesterday another 9 hrs of reconstruction so she is still in the city. The doctor has assured them he got all the cancer & she says it is really amazing how well they have restructured his face. I sure hope he will be OK. He is 76 but very well & active otherwise.
> ...


So glad they were able to do a good job reconstructing his face. When in the cancer unit we had a man (not elderly) that had so much of his face missing. I think he would be getting more reconstruction but most of his jaw was just gone and cheekbone too. Cancer on the face is so hard to deal with, but it is never easy no matter where it is. Healing wishes for your friend's father. Do post a photo of the window if you can. Different stages would be fun to see too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> We have about 5 or 6 inches of snow here and it's finally settled down and the sun is out and melting it. Iaam still trying to catch up.
> I see Serena has gotten a second cold, but will be ok. I'm sorry to hear about her Mom though, I hope she will be well soon.
> Caren the breakfasts sure would hold me for a wile! I'm glad you're having a good time meeting some KPers.
> I have to head out to get my oil changed and buy dog, cat, and goat food so I better get going or there'll be lots of noise tonight at supper time. I'll read more later. lots of (((hugs))) nittergma


And I thought preparing dinner for DH was a lot. You sure have quite a crew to prepare for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Just catching up quickly before heading out to a meeting. I left home at 3:30 this morning to go to work. Had to clear about 4 inches of snow off of my car and then drive much slower to work as the roads were quite slick. After working 10 hours, I had to clear another 4 inches of snow off of my car. Stopped to get prescriptions and then had about 20 minutes to use before leaving for my meeting. Have a warm and wonderful evening or day.


Oh my but winter sure has hit you hard. We are tasting the cold and had some gorgeous huge flakes but nothing stayed on the ground.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Now that I've taken up so much space, I will share that I have had a wonderful day. Went with 2 friends for a birthday lunch. It isn't my birthday, but we all have our birthdays in November, so we just pick a day and meet. We met in Clifton Springs at a wonderful, classic restaurant called Warfields, where the service is friendly and great and they make the best bread anywhere and food is great. I had vegetarian lasagna along with a cup of clam chowder. Mmmmmm good. I have posted photos of this village before and it was like being in a Currier & Ives painting when it was snowing huge flakes with the building across the road with stained glass windows. My friends are about an hour away, so we meet at this village between where we all live and it is special. DH is taking me out for dinner since I am now tired, LOL from all that gabbing. :wink: :wink:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fingers cross the sale goes through.


Mine Too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow! A mad hatters tea party, you lucky things.
> 
> I am SOOOOOO far behind, am just reading the last couple of pages only.
> 
> I just havent had much chance to join in lately. Serena was better and now has a cold again, but she will be fine. DD hasnt been well (doesnt look after herself) she has VERY low iron and is terribly pale and now she had to go to doc again with bad pains. She is to have an ultrasound on Monday.... question mark gall stones, which wouldnt surprise me as she eats appalingly. Anyway life goes on and the days are zooming by too fast.


Good to hear Serena is better, and prayers for your DD


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think I am going to be just under the wire today. meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299186-1.html#6359400


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope he won't have too much pain and is soon back in the pink. sam



PurpleFi said:


> Gs is home now, pretty drugged up. Surgery went ok and he looks like he's done 10 rounds with a heavyweight. Glad that is all done and we can breathe again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you bonnie - I was going to do this but hadn't gotten around to it. thanks. sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this n today's emails. Robin Hood used to send out a cook book each year before Christmas, now email instead but there are always some good recipes.
> 
> http://www.eaglebrand.ca/RecipeBooklets/Fall-2014_e.pdf?utm_source=WiredMessenger&utm_medium=EAGLEBRAND_ENG&utm_campaign=EagleBrand_Nov_11_2014-ENG


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was going to meet my friend in Lloydminster today but she called last night to cancel. She had taken her dad to Edmonton to have a small cancer removed from his top lip on Wed. He ended up having a 9 hr surgery removing his entire upper lip, some of his gums & some of his face. Then yesterday another 9 hrs of reconstruction so she is still in the city. The doctor has assured them he got all the cancer & she says it is really amazing how well they have restructured his face. I sure hope he will be OK. He is 76 but very well & active otherwise.
> I have a list of other errants to run so have to decided to run into Lloyd anyway, maybe I'll even do a quick run through the craft show, always nice to see what others are doing.
> I was going to drop off my window to get the mirror in it but DH says I need to sand more, I did sand alot but he says it couod be better. He had a different sander tucked away in the shop so I guess I will have a go with that insead of the little thing I used. I think the window has some crack filler that is down deep but DH disagrees with me so will have to see how it goes.
> Well, better get off here. Have a great day.


Prayers for your friend's dad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> We have about 5 or 6 inches of snow here and it's finally settled down and the sun is out and melting it. Iaam still trying to catch up.
> 
> I have to head out to get my oil changed and buy dog, cat, and goat food so I better get going or there'll be lots of noise tonight at supper time. I'll read more later. lots of (((hugs))) nittergma


Our snow just covered the grass, and is melted now. Stay warm and safe. Hope you got the critter food!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have a picture of the new baby blanket - please - sam



gottastch said:


> I had a wonderful day of knitting...well crocheting  I met with my new knitting group this morning at 10:00. We separated at about 12:30 and I headed for my local yarn shop, who has open knitting on Wednesday afternoons. One thing led to another and we chatted and talked and I even demonstrated some tatting and passed around my newly spun up alpaca. It was wonderful day and I didn't get home until 5:15 p.m. I feel like a really played hookey bad today...guess I did
> 
> I have the loop-d-loop afghan done, just going around the outside now. What a relief to have that finished. It will be an extra special present for my son, for the new baby, that my mom started before she passed away
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

At least it's prepared all we have to do is measure it out. I always wondered though how they like eating the same meal every day (except snacks of course)


Cashmeregma said:


> And I thought preparing dinner for DH was a lot. You sure have quite a crew to prepare for.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can't find it. sam



gottastch said:


> I had a wonderful day of knitting...well crocheting  I met with my new knitting group this morning at 10:00. We separated at about 12:30 and I headed for my local yarn shop, who has open knitting on Wednesday afternoons. One thing led to another and we chatted and talked and I even demonstrated some tatting and passed around my newly spun up alpaca. It was wonderful day and I didn't get home until 5:15 p.m. I feel like a really played hookey bad today...guess I did
> 
> I have the loop-d-loop afghan done, just going around the outside now. What a relief to have that finished. It will be an extra special present for my son, for the new baby, that my mom started before she passed away
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if she has gall stones - once should make her change her diet - oh yeah. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow! A mad hatters tea party, you lucky things.
> 
> I am SOOOOOO far behind, am just reading the last couple of pages only.
> 
> I just havent had much chance to join in lately. Serena was better and now has a cold again, but she will be fine. DD hasnt been well (doesnt look after herself) she has VERY low iron and is terribly pale and now she had to go to doc again with bad pains. She is to have an ultrasound on Monday.... question mark gall stones, which wouldnt surprise me as she eats appalingly. Anyway life goes on and the days are zooming by too fast.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

martina said:


> Hope to see you when you do come back.
> You need to have checked bags when you return or customs get suspicious!


Absolutely! Sorry to have missed you this time. Your visit seems to have gone so quickly. I am glad you enjoyed it - that is the most important thing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no those were all yesterday's buys. Umm you would not believe the ones we bought prior to yesterday and the ones we bought today. :XD: :XD: :XD: we arrived with NO checked bags. We are returning with threechecked bags. But our defense there are some souvenirs for a few Pepole. :lol: :XD:


I saw your explanation about the "stuff you didn't buy"...smart move. Amy bought it all!! LOL!! After all I'm sure you bought (or rather, Amy bought)only things you can't get at home!!
Love seeing and hearing about your adventures!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just catching up quickly before heading out to a meeting. I left home at 3:30 this morning to go to work. Had to clear about 4 inches of snow off of my car and then drive much slower to work as the roads were quite slick. After working 10 hours, I had to clear another 4 inches of snow off of my car. Stopped to get prescriptions and then had about 20 minutes to use before leaving for my meeting. Have a warm and wonderful evening or day.


I've been praying for safe traveling for you. Take care and watch out for those idiot drivers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :shock: I'm really getting it now. Of course I would need a tutorial to help with the grafting. I think that Eliz. Zimmerman's daughter shows this on one of their DVD's. I'll have to see if I can find it. A great technique for so many situations. We used it when making this purse, and doing the 2 colors but it has been about 3 yrs. since I did this and I really didn't understand what I was doing then, I just did the monkey see, monkey do. :XD: :XD: :XD:


After, oh, too many years, I can finally graft without referring to instruction. But it sure took a long time!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope to see you when you do come back.
> You need to have checked bags when you return or customs get suspicious!


I travel often without checked bags. Most of the time it is all camera equipment though. This time they are going to have fun seems it is mostly yarn, craft magazines and souviners. Oh,knitting needles and crochet hooks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, I think Christmas came early for you Caren and it is much needed and deserved. I'm so happy you are having such a wonderful time!!!!


Yes it sure did I so many ways. :wink: it was very much needed, enjoying it so much. Tonight is last night, heading home tomorrow. Would love to have another week, but alas all things must end.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels. Brrrrr that is cold.
> 
> I remember having baked beans on toast with vinegar, a slice of onion, salt and pepper. The type of bakes beans without that brown sauce. Usually baked with salt pork and or ham.


It is chilly tonight for sure, wifi is on the landing in the direct path of the door opening. Brrrr when the door opens.

Beans and toast very good, will have to try that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> . It's not snowing as hard now.


Great picture though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet London. The hotel is buzzing with life much later in the day than usual, everyone is wanting wifi to download apps. I would have had them already downloaded before arriving. Most are asking everyone to stop using the Internet so the stuff they want will download faster.
> 
> Today's coffee and the stuff we didn't buy yesterday.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to all.


Ooh, yum, brekkers looks great and the stuff you didn't buy are fabulous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie, wow, that is a lot of removal for your friends dad, I hope that he has a swift recovery and that they did indeed get it all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm responding on the old thread before finding the new one - thanks for your flattering comments on my 'humour' Daralene. Usually it shows best when written as I often don't think fast enough face to face, always think of the ideal response much later!
Lovely to hear all about your Birthday group having a joint celebration - you made my mouth water with the description. May the actual day be just as good if not better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Actually not at all painful unless you touch it. I've even been managing to sleep on that side (favorite position). It looks MUCH worse than it is but was just VERY lucky.


Glad to hear that it doesnt hurt as bad as it looks coz it looks VERY sore. Gosh you were lucky you didnt have more damage. Gentle hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Echo that, Purple! Congratulations!


Yay, another baby! Congratulations Purple.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, can't stop as LM wnts to make some cupcakes, but here are a couple of photos....


Aaaw, she is adorable.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad to hear that it doesnt hurt as bad as it looks coz it looks VERY sore. Gosh you were lucky you didnt have more damage. Gentle hugs.


Aren't you sweet! Thanks-- head/face never hurt, hand is still tender but mostly good. I'm back to walking when the weather cooperates so feels more normal.

How is the baby doing with her cold? They are so miserable when their poor noses are either runny or stopped up.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't had time to catch up as I took food to Bella's family tonight for dinner tonight and meals for the family while they are at the hospital with her this week. She will undergo 3 surgeries with 3 surgeons on Wednesday. I have requested to be texted on Wednesday to let me know how it goes and how she is doing. Also, I am on standby to pick up some of their other children on Wednesday evening and bring them back home if needed. Please keep this little girl in your prayers as she will need to be in ICU for a few days after surgery. I will attempt to share a picture of her from Halloween evening. I waited to get permission from the family before sharing her picture with our group.


~~~What a beautiful child!


----------

